# Segue



## spleen (5 Gennaio 2016)

_Scritto da Diletta:
Hai detto una grande verità in una frase...praticamente con quel "più" hai detto tutto! :up:
Il bisogno di sperimentare è normale perché è nella nostra natura umana.
Nella fattispecie, visto che si parla di uomini, *non credo esista un  uomo al mondo che non abbia avuto voglia di farsi delle esperienze* *da  giovane* e, sarebbe bello se gli uomini qui dentro lo confermassero in  tutta onestà.                         

_Non ho potuto rispondere alla discussione -Vorreichiedereagliuomini- che è stata chiusa, in particolare a questa affermazione di Diletta che commenta un intervento di Alessandra e sulla quale mi sento di dover specificare alcune cose che riguardano me, come la penso_, _in questo rispondendo anche alla nuova amica che aveva aperto la discussione:
Uomini e donne non sono poi in fondo tanto diversi, e la voglia di sperimentare penso sia comune a tutti i generi, però le esperienze vengono da sole, non è che uno si mette di fronte allo specchio e si dice: - Da domani voglio fare delle nuove esperienze-   Se lo fa è perchè sente il bisogno più che di esperienze, di altro, dove altro intendo che non sente abbastanza forte il legame con la persona che gli stà vicino.
Penso che ogni cosa accada per una sorta di principio di necessità, e non a caso o perchè lo si decide scientemente.
Se passo in rassegna le mie pur esigue esperienze devo dire che non mi sono mai posto il problema dell' esperienza, cioè a me interessavano le persone in quanto tali, e non capisco nemmeno perchè le esperienze si dovrebbero fare da giovani e non più il là negli anni, chi lo stabilisce?
Non esiste un cursus onorem, per cui da giovani va bene provare tutto, poi si mette la testa a posto e ci si accoppia, nella realtà delle cose non succede sempre così.
Se penso a me, idealista post adolescente mi vedo in pratica lontano dal clichè di cui parla Diletta, non perchè io sia stato migliore o diverso dagli altri, solo perchè dell' esperienza quando ero giovane e innamorato non importava un fico secco._


_


----------



## Nicka (5 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho potuto rispondere alla discussione -Vorreichiedereagliuomini- che è stata chiusa,


chiedo scusa anticipatamente l'OT clamoroso.

*MA CHE DUE COGLIONI!!!!*​


----------



## spleen (5 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> chiedo scusa anticipatamente l'OT clamoroso.
> 
> *MA CHE DUE COGLIONI!!!!*​


Non ho capito.


----------



## Nicka (5 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Sta mania di chiudere le discussioni, non ce l'avevo con te o il tuo intervento.
Ho appunto chiesto scusa prima, era un OT.


----------



## spleen (5 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sta mania di chiudere le discussioni, non ce l'avevo con te o il tuo intervento.
> Ho appunto chiesto scusa prima, era un OT.


Si, vero, io avevo visto il 3d stamattina, mi ero ripromesso di rispondere perchè ero occupato ma poi l'ho trovato chiuso. Non ho capito il motivo poi perchè chiuderlo così rapidamente.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2016)

Tanto per cambiare sono d'accordo con te Spleen.
Questa cosa dell'esperienza è ben narrata dagli americani, ma non è solo loro esclusiva se esiste la desueta espressione citata da Diletta "correre la cavallina".
Credo che si rifaccia, più o meno consapevolmente, all'idea diffusa in tutte le culture della "prova d'iniziazione", ben presente anche nelle fiabe.
Ma se in una società  primitiva era necessario dimostrare di essere in grado di provvedere da soli al proprio sostentamento, attraversando la foresta o la savana, nella nostra società esisteva il servizio militare per gli uomini e poi l'esame di maturità, la patente, la raggiunta maggiore età per segnare il passaggio all'età adulta.
Nella cultura americana invece viene codificato il tutto nel tempo del college, in cui si esce dalla famiglia ma se ne è ancora dipendenti perché l'università è costosissima, prima di entrare nel mondo del lavoro ed essere in grado di avere casa e famiglia proprie.
Per cui esiste questo periodo delle esperienze formative (?) sia professionalmente, sia socialmente che si conclude con la laurea e con la festa di addio al celibato/nubilato che si è diffusa (assurdamente) anche da noi.
E quindi inconsapevolmente anche da noi si è assorbita l'idea che anche sentimentalmente e sessualmente si debba seguire "un corso di studi" con diploma finale di persona sessualmente abile e soddisfatta, pronta per finalmente una relazione seria.
Boh


----------



## brenin (5 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> _Scritto da Diletta:
> Hai detto una grande verità in una frase...praticamente con quel "più" hai detto tutto! :up:
> Il bisogno di sperimentare è normale perché è nella nostra natura umana.
> Nella fattispecie, visto che si parla di uomini, *non credo esista un  uomo al mondo che non abbia avuto voglia di farsi delle esperienze* *da  giovane* e, sarebbe bello se gli uomini qui dentro lo confermassero in  tutta onestà.
> ...


Penso che sia lì la chiave di volta..... l'innamoramento. Penso che da giovani le prime passioni/innamoramenti siano talmente coinvolgenti da assorbire ogni attimo e pensiero e,di conseguenza,profondamente modificare i comportamenti; diverso il discorso - a mio avviso - quando si è giovani e *non *innamorati, ma solo desiderosi di vivere e godersi la vita. E chi dei ragazzi e ragazze  ( siano essi di "ieri" o di oggi ) non vuole "godersi" la vita spensieratamente e volontariamente ?


----------



## Ryoga74 (5 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> chiedo scusa anticipatamente l'OT clamoroso.
> 
> *MA CHE DUE COGLIONI!!!!*​


Ma perché, è a causa nostra che è stata chiusa la discussione?


----------



## spleen (5 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso che sia lì la chiave di volta..... l'innamoramento. Penso che da giovani le prime passioni/innamoramenti siano talmente coinvolgenti da assorbire ogni attimo e pensiero e,di conseguenza,profondamente modificare i comportamenti; diverso il discorso - a mio avviso - quando si è giovani e *non *innamorati, ma solo desiderosi di vivere e godersi la vita.* E chi dei ragazzi e ragazze  ( siano essi di "ieri" o di oggi ) non vuole "godersi" la vita spensieratamente *e volontariamente ?


Chi vuole godersi la vita cercando l'amore.  Io non ero mica ossessionato dal divertimento fine a se stesso così come lo descrivete, mi divertivo certo ma non ero mica compulsivamente attratto da sta cosa.
E poi attenti a descrivere riduttivamente la gioventù come l'età della spensieratezza, questo è un luogo comune che non ha riscontro con la realtà, secondo me. Ho due figli giovani, maggiorenni, vedo anche i loro amici, non li vedo mica così "spensierati", anzi li vedo attenti, inesperti ma attenti. Problematici persino, a volte.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Chi vuole godersi la vita cercando l'amore.  Io non ero mica ossessionato dal divertimento fine a se stesso così come lo descrivete, mi divertivo certo ma non ero mica compulsivamente attratto da sta cosa.
> E poi attenti a descrivere riduttivamente la gioventù come l'età della spensieratezza, questo è un luogo comune che non ha riscontro con la realtà, secondo me. Ho due figli giovani, maggiorenni, vedo anche i loro amici, non li vedo mica così "spensierati", anzi li vedo attenti, inesperti ma attenti. Problematici persino, a volte.


Anch'io stesse "esperienze".
Però ricordo che avevo compagne che erano più frenetiche, non erano però amiche.


----------



## brenin (5 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Chi vuole godersi la vita cercando l'amore.  Io non ero mica ossessionato dal divertimento fine a se stesso così come lo descrivete, mi divertivo certo ma non ero mica compulsivamente attratto da sta cosa.
> E poi attenti a descrivere riduttivamente la gioventù come l'età della spensieratezza, questo è un luogo comune che non ha riscontro con la realtà, secondo me. Ho due figli giovani, maggiorenni, vedo anche i loro amici, non li vedo mica così "spensierati", anzi li vedo attenti, inesperti ma attenti. Problematici persino, a volte.


Verissimo,non mi riferivo al divertimento sfrenato fine a sè stesso, ma ad un momento nella vita che anticipa il passaggio all'età "matura", dove si sa benissimo  che la "musica " cambierà. Devo anche riconoscere che oggi i tempi sono cambiati,la società ( rispetto ai miei tempi ) è radicalmente mutata come è anche anticipato - e tu me lo confermi - il livello di "maturazione" dei ragazzi . Poi tutto è soggettivo..... vedo trentenni che - come diciamo dalle mie parti - vivono ancora spensieratamente " l'età della stupidera "......


----------



## spleen (5 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,non mi riferivo al divertimento sfrenato fine a sè stesso, ma ad un momento nella vita che anticipa il passaggio all'età "matura", dove si sa benissimo  che la "musica " cambierà. Devo anche riconoscere che oggi i tempi sono cambiati,la società ( rispetto ai miei tempi ) è radicalmente mutata come è anche anticipato - e tu me lo confermi - il livello di "maturazione" dei ragazzi . Poi tutto è soggettivo..... *vedo trentenni che - come diciamo dalle mie parti - vivono ancora spensieratamente " l'età della stupidera ".....*.


 Vero anche questo, anzi penso in proposito che certe persone non cambieranno mai. 
Ultimamente ho incontrato due persone che non vedevo da anni e anni.

Uno è sempre stato un playboy da quando aveva vent' anni. Oggi con il suo baffetto impomatato e i pochi capelli tinti mi dicono che non ha cambiato atteggiamento ma a vederlo così concentrato ancor oggi su se stesso e sulle possibili conquiste che si sono fatte sempre più rade, lo trovo piuttosto patetico.
L' altra è una donna che da ragazza era molto popolare tra di noi, piuttosto altera, fumatrice accanita, sempre in giubbino Jeans e stivali. L' ho rivista di recente, stesso atteggiamento e soprattutto fuma, porta ancora giubbino in jeans e stivali...
Credo che certe persone invecchino con una formula che a loro sembra buona e la replicano per sempre.
Che saper cambiare sia una capacità?


----------



## brenin (5 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vero anche questo, anzi penso in proposito che certe persone non cambieranno mai.
> Ultimamente ho incontrato due persone che non vedevo da anni e anni.
> 
> Uno è sempre stato un playboy da quando aveva vent' anni. Oggi con il suo baffetto impomatato e i pochi capelli tinti mi dicono che non ha cambiato atteggiamento ma a vederlo così concentrato ancor oggi su se stesso e sulle possibili conquiste che si sono fatte sempre più rade, lo trovo piuttosto patetico.
> ...


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Gennaio 2016)

A proposito della fisiologica voglia di sperimentare, per me c'è un tempo per tutto. Ma non perchè scadano i termini, solo perchè cambiano proprio i punti di riferimento che "fanno stare bene".
 Tanto per rimanere in tema di esperienze amoro-sessuali, per quanto mi riguarda una volta o due o tre provato a stare con qualcuno perchè fisicamente lo si trova iresistibile, una volta o due o tre provato a dare corda a qualcun altro perchè gratificano le sue attenzioni e il suo apprezzamento, e comunque essersi ritrovati dopo con nulla di sostanziale in mano, che senso ha perseverare nella ricerca di altre e altre "pratiche"? Sarà che sono diventata "vecchia", ma mi gratifica e mi fa stare bene l'amore del mio uomo, di quello che ho scelto essere colui col quale voglio invecchiare, col quale parlo, dialogo, faccio amore e sesso, colui col quale mi piace condividere una vacanza e ciò che mi occupa nel quotidiano, colui che aiuto e che mi comprende quando ne ho bisogno, colui che sa stupirmi ancora (anche in negativo ma stendiamo veli pietosi) e che ancora si meraviglia  e si fida di me. Si può volare alto e provare emozioni inedite anche se non si sfora e non si edifica il proprio benessere sul male inferto ad altri, in tutta libertà e verità, anzi credo che sia proprio questa la chiave di un tipo di felicità solido e duraturo. Amen


----------



## brenin (5 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A proposito della fisiologica voglia di sperimentare, per me c'è un tempo per tutto. Ma non perchè scadano i termini, solo perchè cambiano proprio i punti di riferimento che "fanno stare bene".
> Tanto per rimanere in tema di esperienze amoro-sessuali, per quanto mi riguarda una volta o due o tre provato a stare con qualcuno perchè fisicamente lo si trova iresistibile, una volta o due o tre provato a dare corda a qualcun altro perchè gratificano le sue attenzioni e il suo apprezzamento, e comunque essersi ritrovati dopo con nulla di sostanziale in mano, che senso ha perseverare nella ricerca di altre e altre "pratiche"? Sarà che sono diventata "vecchia", ma mi gratifica e mi fa stare bene l'amore del mio uomo, di quello che ho scelto essere colui col quale voglio invecchiare, col quale parlo, dialogo, faccio amore e sesso, colui col quale mi piace condividere una vacanza e ciò che mi occupa nel quotidiano, colui che aiuto e che mi comprende quando ne ho bisogno, colui che sa stupirmi ancora (anche in negativo ma stendiamo veli pietosi) e che ancora si meraviglia  e si fida di me. Si può volare alto e provare emozioni inedite anche se non si sfora e non si edifica il proprio benessere sul male inferto ad altri, in tutta libertà e verità, anzi credo che sia proprio questa la chiave di un tipo di felicità solido e duraturo. Amen


Straquoto,hai descritto magnificamente " il passaggio " al quale mi riferivo nei precedenti post.


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vero anche questo, anzi penso in proposito che certe persone non cambieranno mai.
> Ultimamente ho incontrato due persone che non vedevo da anni e anni.
> 
> Uno è sempre stato un playboy da quando aveva vent' anni. Oggi con il suo baffetto impomatato e i pochi capelli tinti mi dicono che non ha cambiato atteggiamento ma a vederlo così concentrato ancor oggi su se stesso e sulle possibili conquiste che si sono fatte sempre più rade, lo trovo piuttosto patetico.
> ...



Il cambiamento fa paura e destabilizza più o meno tutti; ci vuole allenamento per goderne gli effetti. A me la vita mi ha ribaltata più volte e il risultato è che oggi il cambiamento, a meno che riguardi ovviamente problemi di salute o oggettivamente di una certa gravità, lo accolgo con tutti i sensi all'erta e godendone e apprezzandone gli inimmaginabili effetti. 

Personalmente mi alleno quotidianamente a qualcosa di nuovo, tipo facendo percorsi diversi per recarmi al lavoro, vestendomi in maniera non consueta, frequentando posti e persone diversi etc. Mi tiene arzilla e sveglia la non stanzialità e l'effetto sorpresa negli altri è divertente e spesso apre scenari dialogici inediti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto,hai descritto magnificamente " il passaggio " al quale mi riferivo nei precedenti post.


Avrei voluto "apprezzarti" anch'io ma non mi è stato concesso dal semaforo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2016)

Quoto tutti gli interventi di Spleen
Questa cosa delle esperienze a me fa sempre venire un po' di orticaria 
Come dice mio figlio è probabile che sia nata vecchia, ma tutto questo bisogno di sperimentare non l'ho mai provato e non l'ho mai capito
Se parliamo di amore ho avuto fino a  36 anni solo un uomo, mai pensato di aver perso qualcosa, mai mancate altre esperienze. Quando mi prendevano in giro non ho mai capito, io ho sempre pensato di essere stata fortunata ad avere quello che avevo anche perchè nessuno mi ha mai obbligata a fare qualcosa. Avrei potuto fare scelte diverse
Quando l'ho tradito l'ultima cosa che mi ha mosso è stata la curiosità di un uomo diverso dal mio. Ho sempre sostenuto che se non fosse arrivato lui non avrei tradito.
Negli ultimi anni non ho mai pensato a nessuno come a delle esperienze da fare.


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Negli ultimi anni non ho mai pensato a nessuno come a delle esperienze da fare.


Da più giovane qualche volta ci ho pensato: certi erano talmente top che pensavo di perdermi qualcosa se non avessi colto l'"occasione", salvo poi rimanerci di emme nello scoprire che la mobilia esposta era l'unico possedimento e che in magazzino non c'era nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Da più giovane qualche volta ci ho pensato: certi erano talmente top che pensavo di perdermi qualcosa se non avessi colto l'"occasione", salvo poi rimanerci di emme nello scoprire che la mobilia esposta era l'unico possedimento e che in magazzino non c'era nulla :rotfl:


Mai accaduto
Credo che sia proprio il modo di pensare che mi freni.
Però le poche esperienze non sono mai state una delusione. Anzi


----------



## tullio (5 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,non mi riferivo al *divertimento sfrenato* fine a sè stesso, ma ad un momento nella vita che anticipa il passaggio all'età "matura", dove si sa benissimo  che la "musica " cambierà. Devo anche riconoscere che oggi i tempi sono cambiati,la società ( rispetto ai miei tempi ) è radicalmente mutata come è anche anticipato - e tu me lo confermi - il livello di "maturazione" dei ragazzi . Poi tutto è soggettivo..... vedo trentenni che - come diciamo dalle mie parti - vivono ancora spensieratamente " l'età della stupidera "......


Come rilevava Spleen (che riesce a dire quel che penso io con la metà delle parole e comincia anche a farmi rabbia....!!!) non c'è un diploma al termine delle "esperienze". E non ci sono nemmeno "esperienze" in sè: le chiamiamo così quando sono concluse o, quando crescono gli anni, e si desidera effettivamente sperimentare con una scelta deliberata. Per il resto uno si trova a vivere e fa quel che fa perché sta vivendo a quel modo. IL rimpianto (ma anche il rimorso o la nostalgia...) eventualmente vengono dopo. Altra cosa è invece lo sballo, il divertimento sfrenato o come lo vogliamo chiamare. L'alcol fuori dal limite, gli stupefacenti, la musica a mille, l'assenza di freni. Non le considererei esperienze quanto, invece, una sorta di fuga dalla realtà, un perdersi deliberatamente nel puro sentire, senza che esista poi una grmmatica dei sentimenti cui fare appello per decifrarli. UN lasciarsi andare al senso, che è un'anelito di nullificazione. Da cui, infatti, può esser difficile uscire se non si riesce a trovare un nuovo appiglio alla realtà. 
Totò: "3 anni di militare a Cuneo". Il segno di aver vissuto la reltà, di avervi partecipato, sia pure sotto il condizionamento di un istituto educativo quale era il militare, di non esser più l'ingenuo pollo del villaggio. Ora che il militare non c'è più, e tutta la realtà si confonde occorre tenere la testa. I giovani tendono a prendere le cose sul serio e non perché desiderano esperienze. Così il primo amore è serissimo e non riescono a comprendere il cinismo con cui lo guardiamo noi; oppure prendono sul serio il balordo e diventano camorristi pensando che quella sia la vita. Oppure, come sopra, non trovano nulla e si sbandano nel puro sentire. 
Siamo noi, alcuni almeno, che poi guardando con la memoria, proiettano nel passato desideri e rimpianti. Umanissimo. Ma se non riusciamo a staccarci sono desideri e rimpianti che rimangono parassitari nella mente e finiamo come il playboy con i baffetti o la signora che veste come un'adolescente. Ma è un'altra storia.


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vero anche questo, anzi penso in proposito che certe persone non cambieranno mai.
> Ultimamente ho incontrato due persone che non vedevo da anni e anni.
> 
> Uno è sempre stato un playboy da quando aveva vent' anni. Oggi con il suo baffetto impomatato e i pochi capelli tinti mi dicono che non ha cambiato atteggiamento ma a vederlo così concentrato ancor oggi su se stesso e sulle possibili conquiste che si sono fatte sempre più rade, lo trovo piuttosto patetico.
> ...


Sicuramente saper cambiare quando è necessario, è una capacità. Però, non è detto che cambiare sia sempre positivo. Ci sono troppe variabili nella vita di ognuno di noi, che è impossibile tracciare un percorso di vita univoco che possa essere assunto come guida.
Chi non cambia ed è se non felice quantomeno appagato di come è, fa bene a non cambiare. Molto diversa la situazione di chi affoga nel grigiore ripetuto del quotidiano, e non ha il coraggio di cambiare.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> chiedo scusa anticipatamente l'OT clamoroso.
> 
> *MA CHE DUE COGLIONI!!!!*​





Nicka ha detto:


> Sta mania di chiudere le discussioni, non ce l'avevo con te o il tuo intervento.
> Ho appunto chiesto scusa prima, era un OT.





spleen ha detto:


> Si, vero, io avevo visto il 3d stamattina, mi ero ripromesso di rispondere perchè ero occupato ma poi l'ho trovato chiuso. Non ho capito il motivo poi perchè chiuderlo così rapidamente.





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma perché, è a causa nostra che è stata chiusa la discussione?


Mi ha quotato e chiuso quindi presumo che non abbia gradito la mia osservazione. 
Forse temeva un .....?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi ha quotato e chiuso quindi presumo che non abbia gradito la mia osservazione.
> Forse temeva un .....?


A me è sembrata serena. Forse ha solo pensato che se non c'era a rispondere era meglio chiudere.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è sembrata serena. Forse ha solo pensato che se non c'era a rispondere era meglio chiudere.


ok


----------



## Nicka (5 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi ha quotato e chiuso quindi presumo che non abbia gradito la mia osservazione.
> Forse temeva un .....?


Io continuo a pensare che sia una stronzata.
Ogni discussione può essere utile a prescindere anche e soprattutto con gli interventi seguenti degli utenti, che si interfacciano in thread non propri.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che sia una stronzata.
> Ogni discussione può essere utile a prescindere anche e soprattutto con gli interventi seguenti degli utenti, che si interfacciano in thread non propri.


in effetti si poteva comunque proseguire un discorso cogliendo spunto dalle risposte, come poi ha fatto spleen :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> _Scritto da Diletta:
> Hai detto una grande verità in una frase...praticamente con quel "più" hai detto tutto! :up:
> Il bisogno di sperimentare è normale perché è nella nostra natura umana.
> Nella fattispecie, visto che si parla di uomini, *non credo esista un  uomo al mondo che non abbia avuto voglia di farsi delle esperienze* *da  giovane* e, sarebbe bello se gli uomini qui dentro lo confermassero in  tutta onestà.
> ...


Credo dipenda anche dall'indole e dal momento che si sta vivendo.
nel periodo della mia adolescenza ho avuto una fase nel quale flirtare e fare esperienza senza troppo impegno mi andava bene, poi è arrivato l'ammorre ( la prima relazione degna di questo nome ) e da li proprio non mi interessava sperimentare alcunché, ero talmente presa che vedevo solo lui. 
Per contro la mia migliore amica era del genere ogni week se ne cambia uno, poi però restava insoddisfatta del suo agire e mi faceva incazzare a mina per le lacrime di coccodrillo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> _Scritto da Diletta:
> Hai detto una grande verità in una frase...praticamente con quel "più" hai detto tutto! :up:
> Il bisogno di sperimentare è normale perché è nella nostra natura umana.
> Nella fattispecie, visto che si parla di uomini, *non credo esista un  uomo al mondo che non abbia avuto voglia di farsi delle esperienze* *da  giovane* e, sarebbe bello se gli uomini qui dentro lo confermassero in  tutta onestà.
> ...


eh
ma cosa vuoi pretendere da diletta?
si potrebbe (potrei) smontare virgola per virgola il suo ragionamento, proprio perché si tratta di un ragionamento del tutto artefatto e forzato a confermare dei fatti già avvenuti.
nonostante possa essere tranquillamente d'accordo con te in linea generale ti garantisco che a volte è proprio una decisione e una scelta quella di buttarsi a sperimentare, in tutti gli ambiti: ma anche in quello relativo alla sessualità.


----------



## Alessandra (6 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up: vero!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2016)

Lo sperimentare relazioni come se fosse uno studio scientifico sull'efficacia di un vaccino fa abbastanza sorridere. Come fa sorridere il sesso fatto ando cojo cojo perché un domani poi metto la testa a posto e divento una persona seria. Il punto è il bisogno di capire se stessi anche attraverso relazioni e rapporti sessuali. E questo bisogno é assolutamente variabile da persona a persona come é assolutamente variabile la modalità in cui avviene. Quello che però è abbastanza problematico é dover prendere atto di alcuni nostri aspetti o profondi bisogni nell'età adulta. Meglio conoscerci bene prima, quando si deve scegliere per il proprio futuro senza doverne ancora dar conto ad altri. E anche per quanto riguarda la sfera sessuale questo è molto importante. Sperimentare non significa provare qualunque cosa per potersene vantare ma per capire cosa accende in noi certi interruttori perché la conoscenza ci permette di gestire ciò che diversamente ci creerebbe inquietudine.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sperimentare sessualmente può essere talvolta un mezzo per non mettersi alla prova sentimentalmente o quando si è spaventatati dalla risonanza e dall'impegno definitivo (anche se temporaneo lo si vive come definitivo perché profondo) che i sentimenti suscitano.











P.S. A Diletta potrebbe piacere di più questa versione.


----------



## spleen (6 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh
> ma cosa vuoi pretendere da diletta?
> si potrebbe (potrei) smontare virgola per virgola il suo ragionamento, proprio perché si tratta di un ragionamento del tutto artefatto e forzato a confermare dei fatti già avvenuti.
> nonostante possa essere tranquillamente d'accordo con te in linea generale ti garantisco che a volte è proprio una decisione e *una scelta quella di buttarsi* a sperimentare, in tutti gli ambiti: ma anche in quello relativo alla sessualità.


In effetti non so quanto di scelta razionale ci sia in questo, cioè ponevo l'accento alla a-razionalità (non irrazionalità)
della cosa e quanto ci sia di componente di necessità interiore invece.

Comunque di una cosa sono abbastanza sicuro, quella della non importanza delle età della vita per simili scelte (ora le chiamo scelte più o meno consapevoli).
Anzi se mi ci fate pensare troppo comincio pure io a guardare di nuovo nell' orto. :carneval:


----------



## Horny (6 Gennaio 2016)

sappiamo perché diletta sostiene 'ste teorie strampalate.....e
ci tiene pure molto a che gli Uomini confermino .....
così il marito le sembra più plausibile. :facepalm:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> sappiamo perché diletta sostiene 'ste teorie strampalate.....e
> ci tiene pure molto a che gli Uomini confermino .....
> così il marito le sembra più plausibile. :facepalm:



Io credo, senza volere essere offensiva, che Diletta a parte si cerchi spesso di comprendere l'altro attraverso complicate acrobazie che riportino a quanto ci pare accettabile anche se in negativo anziché usare il metodo più semplice ma che da risultati meno opinabili come ad esempio fare domande.Sono anni che sono qui. Solo una volta mi è stato chiesto come mai per tanti anni sono stata fedele. Per il resto ho solo ribattuto a teorie più o meno plausibili. Eppure lo scopo del forum dovrebbe essere il confronto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo, senza volere essere offensiva, che Diletta a parte si cerchi spesso di comprendere l'altro attraverso complicate acrobazie che riportino a quanto ci pare accettabile anche se in negativo anziché usare il metodo più semplice ma che da risultati meno opinabili come ad esempio fare domande.Sono anni che sono qui. Solo una volta mi è stato chiesto come mai per tanti anni sono stata fedele. Per il resto ho solo ribattuto a teorie più o meno plausibili. Eppure lo scopo del forum dovrebbe essere il confronto.


Beh magari poteva non essere il momento giusto per porti una domanda come quella [emoji6] in ogni discussione che ho aperto, assieme alle teorie più o meno astruse ci sono sempre state delle domande che mi hanno permesso di sviluppare un dialogo costruttivo... e quasi mai le domande erano quelle che mi aspettavo. Ed è il bello di questo forum, ci sono persone con cui instaurare delle discussioni che portano sempre a un arricchimento, almeno per me [emoji4]


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Beh magari poteva non essere il momento giusto per porti una domanda come quella [emoji6] in ogni discussione che ho aperto, assieme alle teorie più o meno astruse ci sono sempre state delle domande che mi hanno permesso di sviluppare un dialogo costruttivo... e quasi mai le domande erano quelle che mi aspettavo. Ed è il bello di questo forum, ci sono persone con cui instaurare delle discussioni che portano sempre a un arricchimento, almeno per me [emoji4]


Ryoga, che Giove pluvio ti protegga, il mio post non era certo un controbattere ad un tuo post.


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ryoga, che Giove pluvio ti protegga, il mio post non era certo un controbattere ad un tuo post.


Lo so Sbri (a proposito, buon anno [emoji8]  ) era una mia semplice considerazione sul fatto che in un forum come questo non sempre si fanno le domande che ci si aspetta, ma io ad esempio di domande me ne sono viste porre. 
Tu nello specifico sei qui da molto più tempo, non conosco i primi thread che hai aperto, quindi non posso controbattere se non coi miei esempi [emoji6]


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo so Sbri (a proposito, buon anno [emoji8]  ) era una mia semplice considerazione sul fatto che in un forum come questo non sempre si fanno le domande che ci si aspetta, ma io ad esempio di domande me ne sono viste porre.
> Tu nello specifico sei qui da molto più tempo, non conosco i primi thread che hai aperto, quindi non posso controbattere se non coi miei esempi [emoji6]



Che Priapo ti porti fortuna, che Atena ti faccia vedere lontano e che le parche tessano a lungo il tuo filo. Mi credi se ti assicuro che il mio non era un lamentare per le domande che non mi sono state poste ma un porre l'attenzione sul fatto che, essendovisivici in questo posto persone con diverse esperienze parvemi più produttivo chiederci a vicenda quanto non condividiamo piuttosto che ipotizzarlo ad mentula canis sulla base di esperienze affatto diverse?


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che Priapo ti porti fortuna, che Atena ti faccia vedere lontano e che le parche tessano a lungo il tuo filo. Mi credi se ti assicuro che il mio non era un lamentare per le domande che non mi sono state poste ma un porre l'attenzione sul fatto che, essendovisivici in questo posto persone con diverse esperienze parvemi più produttivo chiederci a vicenda quanto non condividiamo piuttosto che ipotizzarlo ad mentula canis sulla base di esperienze affatto diverse?


Guarda che eri stata chiarissima, io cercavo semplicemente di ipotizzare i motivi per cui non ti sembra che ci si ponga domande piuttosto che proporre voli pindarici per te poco propositivi al dialogo [emoji6]
Tra l'altro a ben guardare, anche questo mio post potresti metterlo nel carniere tra le teorie partorite a cazzo di cane [emoji57] 
...e lasciati dire che è sempre uno spasso leggerti [emoji4]


----------



## ologramma (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo, senza volere essere offensiva, che Diletta a parte si cerchi spesso di comprendere l'altro attraverso complicate acrobazie che riportino a quanto ci pare accettabile anche se in negativo anziché usare il metodo più semplice ma che da risultati meno opinabili come ad esempio fare domande.Sono anni che sono qui.* Solo una volta mi è stato chiesto come mai per tanti anni sono stata fedele.* Per il resto ho solo ribattuto a teorie più o meno plausibili. Eppure lo scopo del forum dovrebbe essere il confronto.


 nella parte evidenziata ...... almeno a te l'hanno chiesto , a me niente


----------



## Horny (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ryoga, che Giove pluvio ti protegga, il mio post non era certo un controbattere ad un tuo post.


ad uno mio 
ma io non ho capito a cosa/chi ti riferissi.


----------



## Horny (6 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> nella parte evidenziata ...... almeno a te l'hanno chiesto , a me niente


:idea::idea: e spiegaci perché sei stato fedele!
se trovassi qualcuno adatto a me.....ma perché mai dovrei tradirlo 
ma che per te/voi è uno sforzo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ad uno mio
> ma io non ho capito a cosa/chi ti riferissi.



Un po' a diversi post. Al tuo mi sono allacciata perché parlavi delle idee che ci si costruisce perché ci si confanno. Ma partivo anche da post precedenti tipo quello di Ermik che mi é caduto nel trappolone della generalizzazione, proprio lui che ne patì moltissimo appena entrato. Non possiamo fare paradigmi sulle esperienze altrui perché non possiamo astrarre dal particolare. Al limite possiamo riconoscere le similitudini. Ma per cercare di capire chi è diverso da noi dobbiamo cercare di capire uno per uno chi abbiamo di fronte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> In effetti non so quanto di scelta razionale ci sia in questo, cioè ponevo l'accento alla a-razionalità (non irrazionalità)
> della cosa e *quanto ci sia di componente di necessità interiore *invece.
> 
> Comunque di una cosa sono abbastanza sicuro, quella della non importanza delle età della vita per simili scelte (ora le chiamo scelte più o meno consapevoli).
> Anzi se mi ci fate pensare troppo comincio pure io a guardare di nuovo nell' orto. :carneval:



vediamo se ho capito bene il punto.
la necessità interiore è determinata dall'indole o dall'insoddisfazione? o dalla curiosità?
perché in molti casi dell vita non è che la soddisfazione e l'appagamento frenino la curiosità.

altro punto: io ricordo molto bene i discorsi di persone adulte che parlavano delle proprie esperienze giovanili come delle prove o delle sperimentazioni. discorsi come: eh, a quell'età si faceva per provare, per vedere l'effetto, per capire cosa ci trovava l'amico....
ecco, non so quanto questi discorsi siano libere rivisitazioni di esperienze che in quel momento non suonavano proprio così sperimentali, bensì molto serie e assolute.
però tant'è, i discorsi di questo tono li ho sempre sentiti fare.

per come la penso io, comunque, la via più funzionale e produttiva, qualsiasi siano l'età l'indole e lo stato civile, è quella di mezzo.
voglio dire che il metro di misura della validità delle esperienze non può essere solo l'attinenza alla nostra indole o a parametri (per quanto seri e ricchi di valori) fissati a 15 anni, così come non può essere uno sfrenato relativismo dei tempi e dei modi, quasi a cogliere qualsiasi occasione.


----------



## spleen (6 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vediamo se ho capito bene il punto.
> la necessità interiore è determinata dall'indole o dall'insoddisfazione? o dalla curiosità?
> perché in molti casi dell vita non è che la soddisfazione e l'appagamento frenino la curiosità.
> 
> ...


Dunque: parlo per mia esperienza personale (non credo potrebbe essere altrimenti ).
Secondo me le persone quando parlano del proprio passato ne parlano in modo razionale, cioè tendono a inquadrare in un contesto la propria esperienza e questo le porta a ricordare il proprio vissuto incastonandolo in un contesto che all'epoca dei fatti non avevano nemmeno la più pallida idea esistesse.
Lo facciamo tutti, anch' io, quando parliamo del nostro passato lo abbiamo elaborato, perciò vestito di un abito che all' epoca non ci sognavamo nemmeno esistesse.
Di una cosa sono assolutamente sicuro, che le esperienze che ho vissuto mi hanno insegnato qualcosa, per esempio mi hanno consegnato una immagine delle donne profondamente diversa da quella forma di idealismo a cui invece ero stato indottrinato. 
Ricordo il mio primo amore, io avevo 17 anni, lei 15, io morto di curiosità, dopo appena una settimana l' ho mollata, di botto, perchè passavo le notti a occhi aperti, a guardare il soffito e a realizzare che non bastava una qualunque, che ci voleva qualcosa di più. Queso via via attraverso le varie esperienze, più o meno dolorose o edulcorate dal ricordo, ma mai programmate. Ed in questo - mai programmate - ci metto l'essenza del mio discorso, perche rtengo che quello che ci succede nella vita noi possiamo inquadrarlo, accettarlo ad oltranza (come fa Diletta) ma non possiamo mai deciderlo con pienezza, possiamo accettarlo con pienezza, ma non deciderlo con pienezza perchè non è nella nostra natura e forse nemmeno nel nostro destino di persone.
Bada, non è fatalismo, non troverai una persona meno fatalista di me sulla faccia della terra , è solo un tentativo di interpretare con realismo quello che vedo, quello che vivo.
Capisco benissimo che al bivio di decidere cosa fare della propria vita, delle proprie relazioni, ognuno decida, e decida di vivere o meno certe esperienze ( e ci mancherebbe, voglio dire  )
Quello su cui io punto la mia attenzione è invece la motivazione che ci spinge alle scelte e la casualità talvolta inimmaginabile con cui gli eventi si presentano alla nostra porta.

Scusami la prolissità Chiara, sto scrivendo di cose che per me sono complesse, tu del resto per me rappresenti un dolcissimo enigma, credo tu ( e non solo tu ovviamente) mi abbia dato molto nella comprensone di cose che per me solo qualche tempo fa' stavano in una nebulosa difficile da districare.  E ancor oggi, qualche dubbio ce l'ho.


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *Secondo me le persone quando parlano del proprio passato ne parlano in modo razionale, cioè tendono a inquadrare in un contesto la propria esperienza e questo le porta a ricordare il proprio vissuto incastonandolo in un contesto che all'epoca delle esperienze vissute non avevano nemmeno la più pallida idea esistesse.*
> 
> rtengo che quello che ci succede nella vita noi possiamo inquadrarlo, accettarlo ad oltranza (come fa Diletta) ma non possiamo mai deciderlo con pienezza, *possiamo accettarlo con penezza, ma non deciderlo con pienezza *perchè non è nella nostra natura e forse anche nel nostro destino di persone.
> 
> ...


Bel post  mi trovi totalmente d'accordo.

P.S. Vorrei imparare ad esprimere i pensieri come fate, te ed altri, in questo forum.


----------



## oro.blu (7 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> _Scritto da Diletta:
> Hai detto una grande verità in una frase...praticamente con quel "più" hai detto tutto! :up:
> Il bisogno di sperimentare è normale perché è nella nostra natura umana.
> Nella fattispecie, visto che si parla di uomini, *non credo esista un  uomo al mondo che non abbia avuto voglia di farsi delle esperienze* *da  giovane* e, sarebbe bello se gli uomini qui dentro lo confermassero in  tutta onestà.
> ...


sono d'accordo con te... a 20 anni non mi serviva altro a 30 ero troppo impegnata con i figli ora credo mi manchi qualcosa...
sarò scema. Sarò regredita. Sarà non so che ma...


----------



## oro.blu (7 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo, senza volere essere offensiva, che Diletta a parte si cerchi spesso di comprendere l'altro attraverso complicate acrobazie che riportino a quanto ci pare accettabile anche se in negativo anziché usare il metodo più semplice ma che da risultati meno opinabili come ad esempio fare domande.Sono anni che sono qui. Solo una volta mi è stato chiesto come mai per tanti anni sono stata fedele. Per il resto ho solo ribattuto a teorie più o meno plausibili. Eppure lo scopo del forum dovrebbe essere il confronto.





ologramma ha detto:


> nella parte evidenziata ...... almeno a te l'hanno chiesto , a me niente


...ma perché serve chiedere perché una persona resta fedele?? Resta fedele perché non sente il bisogno di altro, perché pensa che la promessa "nel bene e nel male" sia una cosa giusta... Il problema è perché ad un certo punto, senza nessun motivo apparente, senza che sia cambiato nulla nella quotidianità, ci si accorge che "forse fuori c'è un altro mondo". Il bicchiere invece di essere mezzo pieno, improvvisamente è diventato mezzo vuoto. Che tristezza. Stavo meglio prima.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (7 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...ma perché serve chiedere perché una persona resta fedele?? Resta fedele perché non sente il bisogno di altro, perché pensa che la promessa "nel bene e nel male" sia una cosa giusta... Il problema è perché ad un certo punto, senza nessun motivo apparente, senza che sia cambiato nulla nella quotidianità, ci si accorge che "forse fuori c'è un altro mondo". Il bicchiere invece di essere mezzo pieno, improvvisamente è diventato mezzo vuoto. Che tristezza. Stavo meglio prima.


Quoto.


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che Priapo ti porti fortuna, che Atena ti faccia vedere lontano e che le parche tessano a lungo il tuo filo. Mi credi se ti assicuro che il mio non era un lamentare per le domande che non mi sono state poste ma un porre l'attenzione sul fatto che, essendovisivici in questo posto persone con diverse esperienze parvemi più produttivo chiederci a vicenda quanto non condividiamo piuttosto che ipotizzarlo ad mentula canis sulla base di esperienze affatto diverse?


Io credo che uno dei più grossi problemi sia il fatto che la gente adora parlarsi sopra per ascoltarsi, così adora pensare di avere sempre ragione e così adora anche il farsela fare sta ragione... Ma ragione de che? 
Sono poche le persone che fanno domande o ti mettono nella condizione di aprirti per discutere... Ognuno ha la propria verità in tasca e non solo ipotizza,  ma giudica tutto ciò che non rientra nel proprio schema mentale... Schema il più delle volte fallimentare e creato in chissà quale momento storico personale.


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che uno dei più grossi problemi sia il fatto che la gente adora parlarsi sopra per ascoltarsi, così adora pensare di avere sempre ragione e così adora anche il farsela fare sta ragione... Ma ragione de che?
> Sono poche le persone che fanno domande o ti mettono nella condizione di aprirti per discutere... Ognuno ha la propria verità in tasca e non solo ipotizza,  ma giudica tutto ciò che non rientra nel proprio schema mentale... Schema il più delle volte fallimentare e creato in chissà quale momento storico personale.


Purtroppo hai ragione.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che uno dei più grossi problemi sia il fatto che la gente adora parlarsi sopra per ascoltarsi, così adora pensare di avere sempre ragione e così adora anche il farsela fare sta ragione... Ma ragione de che?
> Sono poche le persone che fanno domande o ti mettono nella condizione di aprirti per discutere... Ognuno ha la propria verità in tasca e non solo ipotizza,  ma giudica tutto ciò che non rientra nel proprio schema mentale... Schema il più delle volte fallimentare e creato in chissà quale momento storico personale.


Può darsi... 
Io mi sono riletto nei post delle discussioni che non riguardavano me direttamente dopo aver letto il post di Sbri, perché effettivamente mi ha fatto pensare. 
Ho trovato sia domande che pensieri, teorie, alcune nemmeno mi ricordavo di averle scritte [emoji57] 
Nello specifico a te qualche domanda mi piacerebbe porla, è solo che è difficile farle le domande, quelle che aprono davvero un dialogo [emoji6]


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Può darsi...
> Io mi sono riletto nei post delle discussioni che non riguardavano me direttamente dopo aver letto il post di Sbri, perché effettivamente mi ha fatto pensare.
> Ho trovato sia domande che pensieri, teorie, alcune nemmeno mi ricordavo di averle scritte [emoji57]
> *Nello specifico a te qualche domanda mi piacerebbe porla, è solo che è difficile farle le domande, quelle che aprono davvero un dialogo *[emoji6]


insomma, non credo. diciamo che è difficile (in generale, non parlo di te) accettare le risposte che vengono date a domande che aprono dialoghi...


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> insomma, non credo. diciamo che è difficile (in generale, non parlo di te) accettare le risposte che vengono date a domande che aprono dialoghi...


Ma è proprio quella la difficoltà, non la domanda in sé, ma la risposta che ne consegue [emoji6] 
Hai centrato il punto, ciao Ban [emoji8]


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

io ad esempio ho avuto una serie di esperienze diverse tra loro negli anni, parlo di relazioni sentimentali importanti e monogame alternate a due periodi (di cui uno durato 5 anni) di "singletudine" . 

Nel primo, quello più lungo, non ho incontrato nessuno con cui sia scattato un interesse - nè da parte mia nè da parte dei ragazzi conosciuti - che avrebbe potuto portare ad una relazione sentimentale duratura, ergo ho avuto frequentazioni brevi.

nel secondo, durato un anno, post rottura col mio famoso ex, non volevo coinvolgermi manco per nulla..

sono tutte "esperienze" diverse, capitate in periodi di vita differenti... a volte le cose, semplicemente, capitano. Non avevo programmato di stare sola tot anni e non avere relazioni stabili, nè ho programmato di "fidanzarmi seriamente" a 25 anni..


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma è proprio quella la difficoltà, non la domanda in sé, ma la risposta che ne consegue [emoji6]
> Hai centrato il punto, ciao Ban [emoji8]


no intendevo un'altra cosa  non è la risposta il problema, ma l'accettazione o meno della medesima...
ciao a te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dunque: parlo per mia esperienza personale (non credo potrebbe essere altrimenti ).
> Secondo me *le persone quando parlano del proprio passato ne parlano in modo razionale*, cioè tendono a inquadrare in un contesto la propria esperienza e questo le porta a ricordare il proprio vissuto incastonandolo in un contesto che all'epoca dei fatti non avevano nemmeno la più pallida idea esistesse.
> Lo facciamo tutti, anch' io, quando parliamo del nostro passato lo abbiamo elaborato, perciò vestito di un abito che all' epoca non ci sognavamo nemmeno esistesse.
> Di una cosa sono assolutamente sicuro, che le esperienze che ho vissuto mi hanno insegnato qualcosa, per esempio mi hanno consegnato una immagine delle donne profondamente diversa da quella forma di idealismo a cui invece ero stato indottrinato.
> ...



io credo che il tuo discorso sia aderente alla realtà.
credo anche che le persone si comportano diversamente rispetto al proprio passato: c'è chi lo idealizza e chi lo razionalizza, non saprei dire da cosa dipende la differenza 

restando nell'ambito sentimentale e sessuale io sono una donna senza passato, cioè con pochi riscontri dal punto di vista sentimentale e sessuale. troppo pochi elementi per sapere cosa come e perché.
arrivata una certa età, quando lo realizzi pienamente, puoi accantonare qualsiasi eventuale _protesta interiore_ a riguardo e rimanere nel contesto dove sei arrivata, o cercare un'evoluzione possibile. ovviamente la tua testa non è più come quella di un'adolescente , e ogni scelta e ogni movimento hanno quel minimo di ponderatezza da cui non si può più (a mio avviso) prescindere.
all'interno di questo limite, difficile ma possibile da definire, sono d'accordo che può capitare l'imprevedibile.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no intendevo un'altra cosa  non è la risposta il problema, ma l'accettazione o meno della medesima...
> ciao a te


Se le domande non ci riguardano direttamente, l'accettazione della risposta non penso sia un problema, perché riguarda la "sfera" dell'interlocutore. Semmai spaventa ciò che consegue la risposta, perché porta magari a un dialogo che espone chi pone la domanda nella condizione di esporsi, di interessarsi o di immedesimarsi concretamente, piuttosto che utilizzare teorie preconfezionate da utilizzare ad hoc quando serve [emoji6]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che uno dei più grossi problemi sia il fatto che la gente adora parlarsi sopra per ascoltarsi, così adora pensare di avere sempre ragione e così adora anche il farsela fare sta ragione... Ma ragione de che?
> Sono poche le persone che fanno domande o ti mettono nella condizione di aprirti per discutere... Ognuno ha la propria verità in tasca e non solo ipotizza,  ma giudica tutto ciò che non rientra nel proprio schema mentale... Schema il più delle volte fallimentare e creato in chissà quale momento storico personale.



quoto


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Se le domande non ci riguardano direttamente, l'accettazione della risposta non penso sia un problema, perché riguarda la "sfera" dell'interlocutore*. Semmai spaventa ciò che consegue la risposta, perché porta magari a un dialogo che espone chi pone la domanda nella condizione di esporsi, di interessarsi o di immedesimarsi concretamente, piuttosto che utilizzare teorie preconfezionate da utilizzare ad hoc quando serve [emoji6]


hai ragione, ma sul neretto non capita spesso, a quanto ho notato.....di conseguenza credo sia normale che ci si tenga le cose un pochino più per sè


----------



## brenin (7 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dunque: parlo per mia esperienza personale (non credo potrebbe essere altrimenti ).
> Secondo me le persone quando parlano del proprio passato ne parlano in modo razionale, cioè tendono a inquadrare in un contesto la propria esperienza e questo le porta a ricordare il proprio vissuto incastonandolo in un contesto che all'epoca dei fatti non avevano nemmeno la più pallida idea esistesse.
> Lo facciamo tutti, anch' io, quando parliamo del nostro passato lo abbiamo elaborato, perciò vestito di un abito che all' epoca non ci sognavamo nemmeno esistesse.
> Di una cosa sono assolutamente sicuro, che le esperienze che ho vissuto mi hanno insegnato qualcosa, per esempio mi hanno consegnato una immagine delle donne profondamente diversa da quella forma di idealismo a cui invece ero stato indottrinato.
> ...


Straquoto, riportando questo pensiero di S.Salzberg

" Questa è la vera natura della vita: nessuno in questo mondo prova solo piacere e mai dolore, nessuno conosce solo guadagno e mai perdita. Aprendoci a questa verità, noi scopriamo che non c’è bisogno di trattenere o allontanare. Invece di provare a controllare ciò che non può essere controllato, possiamo cercare la sicurezza nella capacità di venire in contatto con ciò che accade realmente. Così si tiene conto del mistero delle cose: non giudicare, ma piuttosto coltivare un equilibrio mentale che possa accogliere ciò che viene, qualunque cosa sia. Tale accettazione è la fonte della nostra sicurezza e fiducia.
Cominciando a capire tutto ciò, passiamo dalla lotta per controllare gli accadimenti della vita al semplice desiderio di relazione con essi, e questo è davvero un cambiamento radicale nel nostro modo di vedere il mondo.
Quando cominciamo a desiderare di sperimentare una cosa nuova, la fiducia e la sicurezza che un tempo abbiamo cercato negando il cambiamento, possiamo trovarle abbracciandolo.Impariamo a metterci pienamente in rapporto con la vita, inclusa l’insicurezza. "


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Può darsi...
> Io mi sono riletto nei post delle discussioni che non riguardavano me direttamente dopo aver letto il post di Sbri, perché effettivamente mi ha fatto pensare.
> Ho trovato sia domande che pensieri, teorie, alcune nemmeno mi ricordavo di averle scritte [emoji57]
> Nello specifico a te qualche domanda mi piacerebbe porla, è solo che è difficile farle le domande, quelle che aprono davvero un dialogo [emoji6]


Giusto per fare un esempio di quello che intendo:

Utente medio: "Perchè ti chiami Nicka?"
Nicka: "Perchè era il nome del mio cane" (semi cit. )
U: "Impossibile, sicuramente c'è una qualche altra motivazione che non ti sai spiegare"
N: "No guarda, il mio cane si chiamava Nicka e ci ero affezionata"
U: "Io sono sicuro/a che questa tua decisione sia dovuta a un qualche trauma infantile di cui tu non ti ricordi e che fa sì oggi che tu abbia ritirato fuori sto nome in maniera del tutto inconscia"
N: "Ti posso assicurare che non c'è nessun retropensiero traumatico dietro la scelta del mio nome"
U: "Ti dico che invece è così, non c'è nessuno che sceglie un nome del cane perchè gli era affezionato e questo è un fatto oggettivo."
N: "Rosso di sera bel tempo si spera"
U: "Questa ironia nasconde un qualche problema psichiatrico"
N: "E non esistono più nemmeno le mezze stagioni..."

Si aprono a questo punto vari scenari.

1) Decido di dar ragione perchè mi sono rotta le palle di parlare con un muro.
2) Continuo a ribattere all'infinito cadendo nello stesso gioco del "ho ragione io" tentando in ogni modo di imporre il mio pensiero come si tenta di fare nei miei confronti.
3) Smetto di rispondere senza dar ragione e/o senza continuare a ribattere.
4) Mi parte un sonoro: "Allora, mi lasci parlare o no?! Hai capito?! E non ne posso più di  ascoltarti, stai parlando solo tu! E mi hai proprio rotto i coglioni, mi  hai rotto i coglioni, hai capito?! Perché non sono un automa, sono una  persona, e a un certo punto te lo devo proprio dire: vaffanculo!  Vaffancuulo!! Vi, a, effe, effe, 'ncuuuulo!!! Tu, la tua teoria, il tuo post di merda, mi fai schifo, strooonzoo!!" (altra cit. )


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giusto per fare un esempio di quello che intendo:
> 
> Utente medio: "Perchè ti chiami Nicka?"
> Nicka: "Perchè era il nome del mio cane" (semi cit. )
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
[video=youtube;qU9CpjZzprk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU9CpjZzprk[/video]


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Risate a parte, quello che voglio dire è che spesso la gente non parla perchè non viene ascoltata sul serio.
Spesso anzi viene travisata, che è ancora peggio di non essere ascoltata oppure le cose che dice vengono usate contro in un secondo momento.
Sono sicura che ci siano tante persone che hanno molto da raccontare, ma non lo fanno per questo motivo.


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giusto per fare un esempio di quello che intendo:
> 
> Utente medio: "Perchè ti chiami Nicka?"
> Nicka: "Perchè era il nome del mio cane" (semi cit. )
> ...


visto ieri sera  :rotfl:ma solo il finale, prima stavo vedendo un altro filmone-...tutti quantiiiii, tutti quantiii voglioon fare il jazz (alleulujaaa) (cit.)


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> visto ieri sera  :rotfl:ma solo il finale, prima stavo vedendo un altro filmone-...tutti quantiiiii, tutti quantiii voglioon fare il jazz (alleulujaaa) (cit.)


Il mio moroso odia i gatti...sicchè...


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Risate a parte, quello che voglio dire è che spesso la gente non parla perchè non viene ascoltata sul serio.
> Spesso anzi viene travisata, che è ancora peggio di non essere ascoltata oppure le cose che dice vengono usate contro in un secondo momento.
> Sono sicura che ci siano tante persone che hanno molto da raccontare, ma non lo fanno per questo motivo.


Non potevo non postare il video, l'ho messo in streaming anche sul televisore, troppo divertente [emoji23] 
Tornando seri, capisco ciò che vuoi dire,e sei tra quelle persone che mi piacerebbe leggere in argomenti più incentrati sul proprio vissuto [emoji4] però permettimi di invitarti a non generalizzare: sono sicuro che qui ci sono (anche) persone che prendono sul serio argomenti personali aperti in determinate discussioni. Io ho trovato utenti che nei thread aperti da me hanno dato contributi importanti, altrimenti non penso sarei rimasto molto oltre la prima discussione affrontata...


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio moroso odia i gatti...sicchè...


il mio pure, pensa te che tifa per Edgar :rotfl: però con Romeo ride  e mi dice che sono smorfiosetta come Minù   

a parte l'OT, il discorso delle domande che aprono il dialogo/risposte che ne derivano sta tutto nella capacità e nella voglia di accettare ciò che è diverso da noi.

qui come nella vita reale. Molto spesso mi capita di parlare con amiche che la pensano in modo diametralmente opposto al mio, sia in merito al tradimento, che alle relazioni..Ho un'amica che si innamora una volta al mese :rotfl::rotfl: per me è difficilissimo lasciarmi andare sentimentalmente e scindo molto bene l'attrazione fisica e sessuale dal sentimento.. quindi lei ogni volta che frequenta un ragazzo, o ci va a letto etc "gli vuole bene/lo ama", per me è impossibile, ma è normale, siamo diverse


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto, riportando questo pensiero di S.Salzberg
> 
> " Questa è la vera natura della vita: nessuno in questo mondo prova solo piacere e mai dolore, nessuno conosce solo guadagno e mai perdita. Aprendoci a questa verità, noi scopriamo che non c’è bisogno di trattenere o allontanare. Invece di provare a controllare ciò che non può essere controllato, possiamo cercare la sicurezza nella capacità di venire in contatto con ciò che accade realmente. Così si tiene conto del mistero delle cose: non giudicare, ma piuttosto coltivare un equilibrio mentale che possa accogliere ciò che viene, qualunque cosa sia. Tale accettazione è la fonte della nostra sicurezza e fiducia.
> Cominciando a capire tutto ciò, passiamo dalla lotta per controllare gli accadimenti della vita al semplice desiderio di relazione con essi, e questo è davvero un cambiamento radicale nel nostro modo di vedere il mondo.
> Quando cominciamo a desiderare di sperimentare una cosa nuova, la fiducia e la sicurezza che un tempo abbiamo cercato negando il cambiamento, possiamo trovarle abbracciandolo.Impariamo a metterci pienamente in rapporto con la vita, inclusa l’insicurezza. "


davvero bello!


----------



## brenin (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio moroso odia i gatti...sicchè...


brevissimo OT.... in tema di gatti e/o altri quadrupedi..... è arrivato il lupacchiotto ???


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Risate a parte, quello che voglio dire è che spesso la gente non parla perchè non viene ascoltata sul serio.
> Spesso anzi viene travisata, che è ancora peggio di non essere ascoltata oppure le cose che dice vengono usate contro in un secondo momento.
> Sono sicura che ci siano tante persone che hanno molto da raccontare, ma non lo fanno per questo motivo.


Sono d'accordo, anche se c'è da dire che anche in buona fede è facile travisare su un forum. Voglio dire, è una forma di comunicazione in cui capirsi non è facile. Manca il tono di voce, il contatto visivo, i movimenti del corpo... tutte cose che si sottovalutano ma che sono importantissime.


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> brevissimo OT.... in tema di gatti e/o altri quadrupedi..... è arrivato il lupacchiotto ???


Non ancora!!! 
Appena riusciremo ad entrare in casa ci muoveremo in quel senso!


----------



## brenin (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ancora!!!
> Appena riusciremo ad entrare in casa ci muoveremo in quel senso!


Bellissimo ! sarà un'avventura meravigliosamente affascinante ed indimenticabile.


----------



## brenin (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, anche se c'è da dire che anche in buona fede è facile travisare su un forum. Voglio dire, è una forma di comunicazione in cui capirsi non è facile. Manca il tono di voce, il contatto visivo, i movimenti del corpo... tutte cose che si sottovalutano ma che sono importantissime.


 Pienamente daccordo, ed inoltre manca il "vissuto" con l'interlocutore,il che rende ancor più difficile ( ma non insormontabile ) l'instaurare una forma comunicativa reciprocamente soddisfacente e proficua.


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Pienamente daccordo,* ed inoltre manca il "vissuto" con l'interlocutore*,il che rende ancor più difficile ( ma non insormontabile ) l'instaurare una forma comunicativa reciprocamente soddisfacente e proficua.


vero... e soprattutto manca l'immediata replica che aiuta a superare subito le incomprensioni che si generano in un dialogo. 
Il nostro cervello ragiona per immagini, ogni parola viene visualizzata inconsapevolmente. E' già molto facile non capirsi faccia a faccia, figuriamoci qui sopra.


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non potevo non postare il video, l'ho messo in streaming anche sul televisore, troppo divertente [emoji23]
> Tornando seri, capisco ciò che vuoi dire,e sei tra quelle persone che mi piacerebbe leggere in argomenti più incentrati sul proprio vissuto [emoji4] però permettimi di invitarti a non generalizzare: sono sicuro che qui ci sono (anche) persone che prendono sul serio argomenti personali aperti in determinate discussioni. Io ho trovato utenti che nei thread aperti da me hanno dato contributi importanti, altrimenti non penso sarei rimasto molto oltre la prima discussione affrontata...


Io non generalizzo.
Parlo di quello che è successo a me. Poi sicuramente c'è anche chi è andato oltre e ha voluto ascoltarmi, ma spesso capita in separata sede. Non ho bisogno di essere giudicata da chi non mi conosce.


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio pure, pensa te che tifa per Edgar :rotfl: però con Romeo ride  e mi dice che sono smorfiosetta come Minù
> 
> *a parte l'OT, il discorso delle domande che aprono il dialogo/risposte che ne derivano sta tutto nella capacità e nella voglia di accettare ciò che è diverso da noi.
> *
> qui come nella vita reale. Molto spesso mi capita di parlare con amiche che la pensano in modo diametralmente opposto al mio, sia in merito al tradimento, che alle relazioni..Ho un'amica che si innamora una volta al mese :rotfl::rotfl: per me è difficilissimo lasciarmi andare sentimentalmente e scindo molto bene l'attrazione fisica e sessuale dal sentimento.. quindi lei ogni volta che frequenta un ragazzo, o ci va a letto etc "gli vuole bene/lo ama", per me è impossibile, ma è normale, siamo diverse


Quello che posso dire io che quello che ho notato è che spesso quello che manca è la curiosità.
E' una cosa alla fine molto semplice se ci pensi.


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, anche se c'è da dire che anche in buona fede è facile travisare su un forum. Voglio dire, è una forma di comunicazione in cui capirsi non è facile. Manca il tono di voce, il contatto visivo, i movimenti del corpo... tutte cose che si sottovalutano ma che sono importantissime.


Ok, hai ragione...ma secondo me il plus della comunicazione non verbale può aiutare in caso di fraintendimenti. Una battuta invece che una cosa seria.
A livello concettuale invece a me basta lo scritto. Se ad esempio tu Nob mi dici "io ho fatto questo perchè mi andava così" io non ti risponderò mai "No Nob, tu hai fatto così quello perchè ti andava cosà"
Ecco, io prendo per buono quello che mi dici in genere, non ho motivo per dirti che ho ragione io.
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## brenin (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello che posso dire io che quello che ho notato è che spesso quello che manca è la curiosità.
> E' una cosa alla fine molto semplice se ci pensi.


Verissimo,ma può capitare anche che la curiosità - esercitata/espressa in malo modo - possa poi scivolare verso un'invadenza del tutto inopportuna. A me risulta molto difficile,senza avere  l'interlocutore davanti, spingere la curiosità - se così si può chiamare - oltre un certo limite .


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,ma può capitare anche che la curiosità - esercitata/espressa in malo modo - possa poi scivolare verso un'invadenza del tutto inopportuna. A me risulta molto difficile,senza avere  l'interlocutore davanti, spingere la curiosità - se così si può chiamare - oltre un certo limite .


E' molto difficile che io faccia domande. A me piace che si discuta, ho notato che tante cose vengono fuori senza domande, ma nel normale discorrere tra persone.


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello che posso dire io che quello che ho notato è che spesso quello che manca è la curiosità.
> E' una cosa alla fine molto semplice se ci pensi.





Nicka ha detto:


> E' molto difficile che io faccia domande. A me piace che si discuta, ho notato che tante cose vengono fuori senza domande, ma nel normale discorrere tra persone.


quoto entrambe le cose.

io sono molto curiosa e leggo sempre con interesse ciò che viene scritto, soprattutto con ancor più interesse ciò che non mi appartiene. ma perchè io sono fatta così, io devo capire 

anche io come te non faccio domande, mi limito a leggere....


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non generalizzo.
> Parlo di quello che è successo a me. Poi sicuramente c'è anche chi è andato oltre e ha voluto ascoltarmi, ma spesso capita in separata sede. Non ho bisogno di essere giudicata da chi non mi conosce.


Beh io non ho avuto modo di partecipare a una discussione che riguardasse te, infatti di te so veramente pochissimo [emoji55] però anche se non ti conosco da quello che percepisco quando scrivi penso tu sia una persona interessante con cui interagire, quindi nel momento in cui volessi scrivere qualcosa di te lo leggerei volentieri. Sul privato inizio ad avere qualche remora, trovo il forum un ambiente che per sua natura per funzionare ha bisogno di coralità di interventi...


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, hai ragione...ma secondo me il plus della comunicazione non verbale può aiutare in caso di fraintendimenti. Una battuta invece che una cosa seria.
> A livello concettuale invece a me basta lo scritto.* Se ad esempio tu Nob mi dici "io ho fatto questo perchè mi andava così" io non ti risponderò mai "No Nob, tu hai fatto così quello perchè ti andava cosà"*
> Ecco, io prendo per buono quello che mi dici in genere, non ho motivo per dirti che ho ragione io.
> Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


Su questo sono d'accordo! Quella di pretendere di saper leggere le motivazioni altrui nonostante l'interessato ti dica che non è così è presunzione. lì il fraintendimento non esiste proprio. Ti sei spiegata benissimo.


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Beh io non ho avuto modo di partecipare a una discussione che riguardasse te, infatti di te so veramente pochissimo [emoji55] però anche se non ti conosco da quello che percepisco quando scrivi penso tu sia una persona interessante con cui interagire, quindi nel momento in cui volessi scrivere qualcosa di te lo leggerei volentieri. Sul privato inizio ad avere qualche remora, trovo il forum un ambiente che per sua natura per funzionare ha bisogno di coralità di interventi...


Io quando intervengo lo faccio sempre sulla base di quello che è il mio vissuto.
Non pretendo che si capisca qualcosa di me, ma io di me lascio sempre qualcosa.

Io ho scritto in passato, poi mi è passata la voglia, proprio per i motivi di cui sopra...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sul privato inizio ad avere qualche remora, trovo il forum un ambiente che per sua natura per funzionare ha bisogno di coralità di interventi...


Aggiungo in relazione a questa frase: io non parlo in pvt di me, non volevo dire questo, a parte alcuni approfondimenti sulla base di quello che magari qualcuno ha percepito non mi sono messa a fare discussioni private per escludere gli utenti dai miei pensieri e vissuti.
Sono assolutamente d'accordo sulla coralità degli interventi che sono manna per un forum.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io quando intervengo lo faccio sempre sulla base di quello che è il mio vissuto.
> Non pretendo che si capisca qualcosa di me, ma io di me lascio sempre qualcosa.
> 
> Io ho scritto in passato, poi mi è passata la voglia, proprio per i motivi di cui sopra...:rotfl:


Ho letto qualcosa di te, in realtà, in discussioni aperte qualche tempo prima che io arrivassi qui nel forum [emoji4] anche per quello che ho letto dei tuoi post ho intuito che hai qualcosa da dire e che sei una persona con cui si possono costruire discussioni interessanti [emoji6]


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Bellissimo ! sarà un'avventura meravigliosamente affascinante ed indimenticabile.


A dire il vero ho un po' paura che prende completamente possesso della casa...e che mi distrugga tutto...
Ma ci impegneremo...


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A dire il vero ho un po' paura che prende completamente possesso della casa...e che mi distrugga tutto...
> Ma ci impegneremo...


Hai un cane? [emoji7]


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Hai un cane? [emoji7]


Non ancora!!
Oddio...li ho sempre avuti eh e anche il mio fidanzato (io pastori e dobermann, lui invece canuzzi piccoli, ultimo un jack russell) , ma a breve andremo nella casa che abbiamo comprato ed è grande col giardino quindi facciamo il "grande passo"...


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ho letto qualcosa di te, in realtà, in discussioni aperte qualche tempo prima che io arrivassi qui nel forum [emoji4] anche per quello che ho letto dei tuoi post ho intuito che hai qualcosa da dire e che sei una persona con cui si possono costruire discussioni interessanti [emoji6]


ma tu hai letto quasi tutto il forum :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: conosci le discussioni vecchie, anche tipo quella di Nausicaa di un sacco di tempo fa! acci che impegno :singleeye: io ho letto poco e niente delle cose vecchie, già fatico a seguire tutti i 3d nuovi!


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma tu hai letto quasi tutto il forum :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: conosci le discussioni vecchie, anche tipo quella di Nausicaa di un sacco di tempo fa! acci che impegno :singleeye: io ho letto poco e niente delle cose vecchie, già fatico a seguire tutti i 3d nuovi!


In realtà ho letto molto poco, solo mirato negli argomenti che più mi interessavano [emoji4] tra l'altro i post di Nicka erano dentro la discussione che mi hai indicato tu di leggere, più un'altra decisamente più distante a te che mi sono letto io...


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> In realtà ho letto molto poco, solo mirato negli argomenti che più mi interessavano [emoji4] tra l'altro i post di Nicka erano dentro la discussione che mi hai indicato ti di leggere, più un'altra decisamente più distante a te che mi sono letto io...



ah dici "Le cicatrici dentro?" non mi ricordavo...ammazza che memoria oh


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah dici "Le cicatrici dentro?" non mi ricordavo...ammazza che memoria oh


Yes [emoji41]


----------



## banshee (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Yes [emoji41]


non ricordo quasi nulla di quel 3d... credo dicesi "rimozione"  quasi quasi lo ripasso....


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> In realtà ho letto molto poco, solo mirato negli argomenti che più mi interessavano [emoji4] tra l'altro i post di Nicka erano dentro la discussione che mi hai indicato tu di leggere, più un'altra decisamente più distante a te che mi sono letto io...


Qual era l'altro?


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ricordo quasi nulla di quel 3d... credo dicesi "rimozione"  quasi quasi lo ripasso....


Dovresti, è una discussione davvero molto bella, in cui ci sono vari argomenti e con tante persone che hanno scritto contributi davvero interessanti [emoji4]


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che uno dei più grossi problemi sia il fatto che la gente adora parlarsi sopra per ascoltarsi, così adora pensare di avere sempre ragione e così adora anche il farsela fare sta ragione... Ma ragione de che?
> 
> Sono poche le persone che fanno domande o ti mettono nella condizione di aprirti per discutere... Ognuno ha la propria verità in tasca e non solo ipotizza,  ma giudica tutto ciò che non rientra nel proprio schema mentale... Schema il più delle volte fallimentare e creato in chissà quale momento storico personale.



Sai qual'é la cosa divertente? Che a volte, mica sempre, se non facessimo sto giochino potremmo vedere noi stessi da altre prospettive, potremmo persino imparare dagli errori degli altri risparmiandoci di doverli fare noi. Poi vabbè c'è pure chi non impara manco dai propri ma lì non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> _Scritto da Diletta:
> Hai detto una grande verità in una frase...praticamente con quel "più" hai detto tutto! :up:
> Il bisogno di sperimentare è normale perché è nella nostra natura umana.
> Nella fattispecie, visto che si parla di uomini, *non credo esista un  uomo al mondo che non abbia avuto voglia di farsi delle esperienze* *da  giovane* e, sarebbe bello se gli uomini qui dentro lo confermassero in  tutta onestà.
> ...



Non lo si decide scientemente, è l'età che lo decide per noi.
Come ha detto Mary, c'è un tempo per ogni cosa e quello della giovinezza è sicuramente quello giusto per sperimentare.
D'accordo con te che nella realtà non succede sempre così, ed è proprio anche per questo che nascono grossi problemi...
Chi non le ha fatte prima le vuole fare dopo certe cose. Non è matematico, ci mancherebbe, ma, secondo me, ci va molto vicino...

P.s. anch'io sono stata una idealista post adolescente, ma, anche qui, penso che siano stati soprattutto i nostri principi a bloccare quello che avrebbe dovuto essere un normale modus vivendi.


----------



## spleen (10 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo si decide scientemente, è l'età che lo decide per noi.
> Come ha detto Mary, c'è un tempo per ogni cosa e quello della giovinezza è sicuramente quello giusto per sperimentare.
> D'accordo con te che nella realtà non succede sempre così, ed è proprio anche per questo che nascono grossi problemi...
> Chi non le ha fatte prima le vuole fare dopo certe cose. Non è matematico, ci mancherebbe, ma, secondo me, ci va molto vicino...
> ...


Non volermene, non sono d' accordo su nulla di quello che hai scritto.
L' età decide per noi un corno, cosa siamo? Scemi decerebrati?
 Questa faccenda di descrivere la giovinezza come l'età delle sperimentazioni io la capisco, ma voler a tutti i costi associarla alla spensieratezza no. E' una deformazione che ci facciamo da adulti, è una balla che ci raccontano e ci raccontiamo.
E poi non capisco perchè certe esperienze vanno fatte da giovani, guarda alla vita reale, ci sono persone che tradiscono, che si separano, che scoprono e percorrono altre strade a 30 o 40 o 50 o anche dopo i 60.
Il normale modus vivendi non esiste, è un'altra balla che ci si racconta, normale rispetto a cosa? Non esiste una etologia umana che ci inchioda a comportamenti prefissati, a meno che non ci si voglia nascondere dietro questa giustificazione per avvallare comportamenti nostri a altrui.
Esistono solo convinzioni e necessità, dove la faccenda delle necessità è tutt' altro che semplice e non è certo legata alla carta di identità ma a faccende che stanno dentro e si chiamano sentimenti.

Diletta, io ti voglio bene, ti capisco pure per certe cose ma secondo me fai un errore di fondo, metti davanti il tuo idealismo persino ai riscontri della realtà. E se ho capito bene questo ti sta tenendo in continua fibrillazione. Non è che ripetendole all' infinito certe cose poi diventano vere o altre sono meno gravi.
Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non volermene, non sono d' accordo su nulla di quello che hai scritto.
> L' età decide per noi un corno, cosa siamo? Scemi decerebrati?
> Questa faccenda di descrivere la giovinezza come l'età delle sperimentazioni io la capisco, ma voler a tutti i costi associarla alla spensieratezza no. E' una deformazione che ci facciamo da adulti, è una balla che ci raccontano e ci raccontiamo.
> E poi non capisco perchè certe esperienze vanno fatte da giovani, guarda alla vita reale, ci sono persone che tradiscono, che si separano, che scoprono e percorrono altre strade a 30 o 40 o 50 o anche dopo i 60.
> ...


Trovo che ti spieghi benissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non volermene, non sono d' accordo su nulla di quello che hai scritto.
> L' età decide per noi un corno, cosa siamo? Scemi decerebrati?
> Questa faccenda di descrivere la giovinezza come l'età delle sperimentazioni io la capisco, ma voler a tutti i costi associarla alla spensieratezza no. E' una deformazione che ci facciamo da adulti, è una balla che ci raccontano e ci raccontiamo.
> E poi non capisco perchè certe esperienze vanno fatte da giovani, guarda alla vita reale, ci sono persone che tradiscono, che si separano, che scoprono e percorrono altre strade a 30 o 40 o 50 o anche dopo i 60.
> ...



Per millenni l'uomo ha usato la ripetizione ossessiva per alterare la coscienza. Il meccanismo dell'autosuggestione é sorprendentemente efficace, in grado anche di alterare la nostra chimica.


----------



## Diletta (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non volermene, non sono d' accordo su nulla di quello che hai scritto.
> L' età decide per noi un corno, cosa siamo? Scemi decerebrati?
> Questa faccenda di descrivere *la giovinezza come l'età delle sperimentazioni io la capisco, ma voler a tutti i costi associarla alla spensieratezza no.* E' una deformazione che ci facciamo da adulti, è una balla che ci raccontano e ci raccontiamo.
> *E poi non capisco perchè certe esperienze vanno fatte da giovani, guarda alla vita reale, ci sono persone che tradiscono, che si separano, che scoprono e percorrono altre strade a 30 o 40 o 50 o anche dopo i 60.*
> ...




Dunque,
sul nero:
io non credo di averla associata alla spensieratezza (anzi, la prima giovinezza è tutto fuorché spensierata...). 
La associo alla "leggerezza", ma non mi fraintendere, non come estrema libertà sessuale (che può anche esserci ovviamente), ma come un modo di gestire la vita evitando gli impegni troppo seri che non sono alla portata dell'età ancora così "acerba".
Ripeto: c'è un tempo per tutto e giocare a fare i grandi è sbagliato proprio perché è l'età a non essere giusta.
Poi succede, ma non dovrebbe.


Sul rosso:
non capisco perché tu non capisci!!
Ti chiedi perché certe esperienze vanno fatte da giovani?
Ti sei risposto da solo: perché dopo è tardi, perché metti in pericolo quello che hai costruito, perché hai una famiglia e delle responsabilità...infatti parli di separazioni, ti par poco?
Eccome se c'è un normale modus vivendi...e non è per giustificarsi, ma è perché è così che le cose devono andare.
Non ci obbliga nessuno ad impegnarci e a mettere su famiglia, ma quando lo facciamo dobbiamo essere consapevoli della serietà della cosa e che il tempo delle "cazzate" finisce con questa scelta.
Pertanto: se non si sono fatte fino ad allora non si sarà più legittimati a farle dopo...mi dispiace!

Sul blu:
temo di non aver capito...


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per millenni l'uomo ha usato la ripetizione ossessiva per alterare la coscienza. Il meccanismo dell'autosuggestione é sorprendentemente efficace, in grado anche di alterare la nostra chimica.


Lo faceva anche il Berllusca, quando per esempio diceva compulsivamente che i comunisti avevano governato l' Italia per quarant' anni. 
Comunque più leggo qua dentro più vedo persone che secondo me la raccontano, una che pensa che la moglie dell' amante sia rimasta incinta come la Madonna, il tartarugato che viene a carne fresca...... uffa.


----------



## Diletta (11 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh
> ma cosa vuoi pretendere da diletta?
> si potrebbe (potrei) smontare virgola per virgola il suo ragionamento, proprio perché si tratta di un ragionamento del tutto artefatto e forzato a confermare dei fatti già avvenuti.
> nonostante possa essere tranquillamente d'accordo con te in linea generale ti garantisco che a volte è proprio una decisione e una scelta quella di buttarsi a sperimentare, in tutti gli ambiti: ma anche in quello relativo alla sessualità.



Sai benissimo che non c'è niente da smontare nel mio ragionamento, "mio" per modo di dire...
Niente di artefatto, tutto perfettamente vero e tutto perfettamente normale.

Sullo sperimentare in ambito sessuale, ripeto ancora che, se lo fai dopo che ti sei fatto una famiglia, ti assumi tutto il peso delle conseguenze che potrebbero derivarne, quindi pensiamoci moolto bene prima di "buttarsi" in questa impresa, solo perché riteniamo di non averne fatte abbastanza di esperienze.
"Chi ha dato ha dato...".


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dunque,
> sul nero:
> io non credo di averla associata alla spensieratezza (anzi, la prima giovinezza è tutto fuorché spensierata...).
> La associo alla "leggerezza", ma non mi fraintendere, non come estrema libertà sessuale (che può anche esserci ovviamente), ma come un modo di gestire la vita evitando gli impegni troppo seri che non sono alla portata dell'età ancora così "acerba".
> ...


Il blu è il punto del discorso Diletta. Se ti hanno raccontato che le età della vita sono una cosa a compartimenti stagni, ebbene ti hanno mentito, se ti hanno raccontato che esiste una età per "mettere la testa a posto", ti hanno mentito, se ti dicono che certe esperienze si possono o non si possono fare a seconda dell' età anagrafica, ti hanno raccontato una balla, la più grande. Il normale modus vivendi di cui parli non esiste, non regge alle contraddizioni insite nel sistema di disvalori artificiali e artefatti che tu ti ostini con disperazione a fare tuoi.
Del resto l'esempio pratico ce l'hai in casa, mica devi cercare chissà dove.
Il  tuo non è un rifiuto ad adeguarti al pensiero corrente, non sei dura e pura, il tuo è un rifiuto a vedere con chiarezza la realtà delle cose. Il tuo idealismo non è propositivo, non è un progetto di vita, è una corazza difensiva impenetrabile che distorce il tuo pensiero e la tua vita.
Se fosse propositivo troveresti il coraggio di dare un calcio, mentalmente parlando alla gabbia che ti sei costruita.
Ti dico queste cose perchè mi dispiace, sinceramente, per te. Non sto scherzando e non ti sto prendendo in giro,
credo che tu debba trovarti un amante, davvero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il blu è il punto del discorso Diletta. Se ti hanno raccontato che le età della vita sono una cosa a compartimenti stagni, ebbene ti hanno mentito, se ti hanno raccontato che esiste una età per "mettere la testa a posto", ti hanno mentito, se ti dicono che certe esperienze si possono o non si possono fare a seconda dell' età anagrafica, ti hanno raccontato una balla, la più grande. Il normale modus vivendi di cui parli non esiste, non regge alle contraddizioni insite nel sistema di disvalori artificiali e artefatti che tu ti ostini con disperazione a fare tuoi.
> Del resto l'esempio pratico ce l'hai in casa, mica devi cercare chissà dove.
> Il  tuo non è un rifiuto ad adeguarti al pensiero corrente, non sei dura e pura, il tuo è un rifiuto a vedere con chiarezza la realtà delle cose. Il tuo idealismo non è propositivo, non è un progetto di vita, è una corazza difensiva impenetrabile che distorce il tuo pensiero e la tua vita.
> Se fosse propositivo troveresti il coraggio di dare un calcio, mentalmente parlando alla gabbia che ti sei costruita.
> ...


ALLELUIA!


----------



## Carola (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il blu è il punto del discorso Diletta. Se ti hanno raccontato che le età della vita sono una cosa a compartimenti stagni, ebbene ti hanno mentito, se ti hanno raccontato che esiste una età per "mettere la testa a posto", ti hanno mentito, se ti dicono che certe esperienze si possono o non si possono fare a seconda dell' età anagrafica, ti hanno raccontato una balla, la più grande. Il normale modus vivendi di cui parli non esiste, non regge alle contraddizioni insite nel sistema di disvalori artificiali e artefatti che tu ti ostini con disperazione a fare tuoi.
> Del resto l'esempio pratico ce l'hai in casa, mica devi cercare chissà dove.
> Il  tuo non è un rifiuto ad adeguarti al pensiero corrente, non sei dura e pura, il tuo è un rifiuto a vedere con chiarezza la realtà delle cose. Il tuo idealismo non è propositivo, non è un progetto di vita, è una corazza difensiva impenetrabile che distorce il tuo pensiero e la tua vita.
> Se fosse propositivo troveresti il coraggio di dare un calcio, mentalmente parlando alla gabbia che ti sei costruita.
> ...


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il blu è il punto del discorso Diletta. Se ti hanno raccontato che le età della vita sono una cosa a compartimenti stagni, ebbene ti hanno mentito, se ti hanno raccontato che esiste una età per "mettere la testa a posto", ti hanno mentito, se ti dicono che certe esperienze si possono o non si possono fare a seconda dell' età anagrafica, ti hanno raccontato una balla, la più grande. Il normale modus vivendi di cui parli non esiste, non regge alle contraddizioni insite nel sistema di disvalori artificiali e artefatti che tu ti ostini con disperazione a fare tuoi.
> Del resto l'esempio pratico ce l'hai in casa, mica devi cercare chissà dove.
> Il  tuo non è un rifiuto ad adeguarti al pensiero corrente, non sei dura e pura, il tuo è un rifiuto a vedere con chiarezza la realtà delle cose. Il tuo idealismo non è propositivo, non è un progetto di vita, è una corazza difensiva impenetrabile che distorce il tuo pensiero e la tua vita.
> Se fosse propositivo troveresti il coraggio di dare un calcio, mentalmente parlando alla gabbia che ti sei costruita.
> ...



Glielo ho consigliato tre anni fa.  Pure a Circe.  Speriamo!


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Glielo ho consigliato tre anni fa*.  Pure a Circe.  Speriamo!


Non lo sapevo, evidentemente siamo arrivati alle stesse conclusioni.


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo, evidentemente siamo arrivati alle stesse conclusioni.



Perche'  pur essendo tutti brutti i tradimenti, ci sono quelli imperdonabili. Che non vuol dire per forza lasiare (sarebbe logico ma...) non sempire  si vuole o si può. PERÒ   devi trovare come restare, ed avere un altro  ti  aiuta  a  pensare a te stessa. A guardare tuo marito e dire 'chissenefrega'  non posso rimediare ti tengo come sei ma........non sei piu'  tanto importante per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il blu è il punto del discorso Diletta. Se ti hanno raccontato che le età della vita sono una cosa a compartimenti stagni, ebbene ti hanno mentito, se ti hanno raccontato che esiste una età per "mettere la testa a posto", ti hanno mentito, se ti dicono che certe esperienze si possono o non si possono fare a seconda dell' età anagrafica, ti hanno raccontato una balla, la più grande. Il normale modus vivendi di cui parli non esiste, non regge alle contraddizioni insite nel sistema di disvalori artificiali e artefatti che tu ti ostini con disperazione a fare tuoi.
> Del resto l'esempio pratico ce l'hai in casa, mica devi cercare chissà dove.
> Il  tuo non è un rifiuto ad adeguarti al pensiero corrente, non sei dura e pura, il tuo è un rifiuto a vedere con chiarezza la realtà delle cose. Il tuo idealismo non è propositivo, non è un progetto di vita, è una corazza difensiva impenetrabile che distorce il tuo pensiero e la tua vita.
> Se fosse propositivo troveresti il coraggio di dare un calcio, mentalmente parlando alla gabbia che ti sei costruita.
> ...


Quoto. 
non se debba trovarsi un amante ma deve riprendersi una sua libertà che mi sembra non abbia, chiusa nella gabbia mentale  che si è costruita. Forse l'amante potrebbe fungere da via di fuga.


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> non se debba trovarsi un amante ma deve riprendersi una sua libertà che mi sembra non abbia, chiusa nella gabbia mentale  che si è costruita. Forse l'amante potrebbe fungere da via di fuga.


Solo una sana e consapevole libidine salva la giovane dallo spot e dall' azione cattolica......

Non lo farà mai, lo facesse anche solo una volta, per riprendersi se stessa, per bruciarsi via quella scorza incartapecorita di preconcetti.....  ma non lo farà mai.
E' come quei soldati giapponesi che finita la guerra continuavano a nascondersi e combattere per conto loro.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Solo una sana e consapevole libidine salva la giovane dallo spot e dall' azione cattolica......
> 
> Non lo farà mai, lo facesse anche solo una volta, per riprendersi se stessa, per bruciarsi via quella scorza incartapecorita di preconcetti.....  ma non lo farà mai.
> E' come quei soldati giapponesi che finita la guerra continuavano a nascondersi e combattere per conto loro.


Bella similitudine !


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

*IL VERBO ... SPLEEN*

L' età decide per noi un corno, cosa siamo? Scemi decerebrati?
Io credo che saremmo scemi o decerebrati se l'età non decidesse per noi. Significa che nel corso della vita non siamo progrediti minimamente, non abbiamo imparato nulla dalle nostre esperienze di vita.

E poi non capisco perchè certe esperienze vanno fatte da giovani, guarda alla vita reale, ci sono persone che tradiscono, che si separano, che scoprono e percorrono altre strade a 30 o 40 o 50 o anche dopo i 60.
Certo, ma ridurlo ad un cliché cene vuole. Ogni persona ha la sua storia ed il suo percorso personale. Il risultato è per molti lo stesso ma non significa che è la voglia di sperimentare che determina tutto.

Diletta, io ti voglio bene, ti capisco pure per certe cose ma secondo me fai un errore di fondo, metti davanti il tuo idealismo persino ai riscontri della realtà.
Diletta commette un errore di fondo perché ha una visione diversa dalla tua.

Il  tuo non è un rifiuto ad adeguarti al pensiero corrente, non sei dura e pura, il tuo è un rifiuto a vedere con chiarezza la realtà delle cose. Il tuo idealismo non è propositivo, non è un progetto di vita, è una corazza difensiva impenetrabile che distorce il tuo pensiero e la tua vita.
Cazzo Diletta, se sogni ancora l'amore e rifiuti di credere che tutto il mondo è un grande bordello dove ognuno può infilarsi, in senso biblico, dove gli pare, senza fregarsene un cazzo dei sentimenti altrui, men che meno del marito/moglie, il nemico per eccellenza, non hai capito niente della vita.
Mi togli una curiosità Spleen .... come si chiamava chi ti ha ridotto così?

Ti dico queste cose perchè mi dispiace, sinceramente, per te. Non sto scherzando e non ti sto prendendo in giro, credo che tu debba trovarti un amante, davvero.
L'amante, la medicina per tutti i problemi. Gran bel consiglio. Con tutte le tue qualità potresti diventare un consulente matrimoniale, se già non lo sei.

Non lo farà mai, lo facesse anche solo una volta, per riprendersi se stessa, per bruciarsi via quella scorza incartapecorita di preconcetti.....  ma non lo farà mai.
E' come quei soldati giapponesi che finita la guerra continuavano a nascondersi e combattere per conto loro.

Come fai a non fare quello che ti dice Spleen, alias IL VERBO? Diletta, parlaper il tuo bene. I tuoi pensieri, se non collimano con quelli de IL VERBO significa che vivi racchiusa in una scorza incartapecorita di preconcetti.

BEATI QUEI SOLDATI GIAPPONESI CHE CONTINUARONO A COMBATTERE LA LORO GUERRA IGNORANDO CHE FOSSE GIÀ FINITA. SE NON ALTRO CREDEVANO IN QUELLO CHE FACEVANO ED AVEVANO A CUORE LA LORO CAUSA. ALLA LUCE DEI FATTI MI APPAIONO MOLTO PIÙ SAGGI DI TANTO AUTOCELEBRATISI ILLUMINATI.


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> L' età decide per noi un corno, cosa siamo? Scemi decerebrati?
> Io credo che saremmo scemi o decerebrati se l'età non decidesse per noi. Significa che nel corso della vita non siamo progrediti minimamente, non abbiamo imparato nulla dalle nostre esperienze di vita.
> 
> E poi non capisco perchè certe esperienze vanno fatte da giovani, guarda alla vita reale, ci sono persone che tradiscono, che si separano, che scoprono e percorrono altre strade a 30 o 40 o 50 o anche dopo i 60.
> ...


No, beato tu che hai capito tutto, ( e non hai capito un cazzo), nemmeno che si puo far ragionare una persona con  una provocazione.
Del resto vedo che sei bravissimo a insultare insensatamente, e non a motivare.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, beato tu che hai capito tutto, ( e non hai capito un cazzo), nemmeno che si puo far ragionare una persona con  una provocazione.


QUOTO. In effetti non ho capito un cazzo ... ma almeno non ho la presunzione di ritenermi IL VERBO.


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> QUOTO. In effetti non ho capito un cazzo ... ma almeno non ho la presunzione di ritenermi IL VERBO.


Tu non mi conosci, io non mi ritengo un cazzo di niente, scrivo quello che penso, come lo penso, motivandolo sempre. ed è quello che fanno molti qui dentro, vedo che invece tu sei bravissimo a insultare alla cazzo di cane, senza capire scopi e forme, senza motivare, evidentemente pernsi di possederla tu tutta la verità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> QUOTO. In effetti non ho capito un cazzo ... ma almeno non ho la presunzione di ritenermi IL VERBO.



Anonimuccio ultimamente ti leggo con un ph basso. Non è che ti farebbe bene sputare il rospo? Chiedo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> QUOTO. In effetti non ho capito un cazzo ... ma almeno non ho la presunzione di ritenermi IL VERBO.


Hai rotto il cazzo, tu e il tuo moralismo d'accatto.


----------



## patroclo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai rotto il cazzo, tu e il tuo moralismo d'accatto.



Ciao Chiara, Anonimo è pesante ma lo trovo coerente nella sua rigidità ...... magari stando qui gli verrà qualche dubbio e un giorno si stuferà di vivere in una grotta mangiando radici e insetti


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> L' età decide per noi un corno, cosa siamo? Scemi decerebrati?
> Io credo che saremmo scemi o decerebrati se l'età non decidesse per noi. Significa che nel corso della vita non siamo progrediti minimamente, non abbiamo imparato nulla dalle nostre esperienze di vita.
> 
> E poi non capisco perchè certe esperienze vanno fatte da giovani, guarda alla vita reale, ci sono persone che tradiscono, che si separano, che scoprono e percorrono altre strade a 30 o 40 o 50 o anche dopo i 60.
> ...


Anonimo, tu devi stare più tranquillo. Che quando si è incazzati, dico in generale, si perde la lucidità e si dicono cose che vanno un po' oltre.


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara, Anonimo è pesante ma lo trovo coerente nella sua rigidità ...... magari stando qui gli verrà qualche dubbio e un giorno si stuferà di *vivere in una grotta mangiando radici e insetti*


Però pensa che emocromo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anonimuccio ultimamente ti leggo con un ph basso. Non è che ti farebbe bene sputare il rospo? Chiedo.


Anno nuovo vita nuova. Lo avevo anticipato. Magari divento come Pera Cotta, con un pò più di addominali riempitivo tra un quadretto e l'altro e qualche peletto in più. Chissà? Comunque l'eventuale cambiamento potrebbe aver influito sul mio ph.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Però pensa che emocromo.


Proprio ora che radici e insetti rappresentano il futuro?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai rotto il cazzo, tu e il tuo moralismo d'accatto.


Qualcuno è messo peggio di me ... pure con il ph. Sorridi ogni tanto che ti fa bene.


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Proprio ora che radici e insetti rappresentano il futuro?


Effettivamente. Avallavo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara, Anonimo è pesante ma lo trovo coerente nella sua rigidità ...... magari stando qui gli verrà qualche dubbio e un giorno si stuferà di vivere in una grotta mangiando radici e insetti


Ermik, non so se hai mai letto spider.
Anonimo sembra spider quando stava in botta: che suscitava pure sentimenti di empatia negli altri utenti, indistintamente.
E' assolutamente comprensibile quel che pensa Anonimo, ma che venga qui a fare la predica a Spleen, uno degli utenti più equilibrati e disponibili a vedere il punto di vista altrui che mi ricordi di aver letto....
fra l'altro su Diletta, che al contrario si dimostra sempre di più un pezzo di legno senza speranza alcuna....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Qualcuno *è messo peggio di me* ... pure con il ph. Sorridi ogni tanto che ti fa bene.



purtroppo per te, no

edit, per l'utenza: e ti ho pure disapprovato con un rosso

non tanto per il contenuto, ma per l'atteggiamento insipiente e ottuso che dimostri


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> purtroppo per te, no
> 
> edit, per l'utenza: e ti ho pure disapprovato con un rosso
> 
> non tanto per il contenuto, ma per l'atteggiamento insipiente e ottuso che dimostri


Perché purtroppo ... sono felice per te. Sul ph rimango con qualche dubbio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Anno nuovo vita nuova. Lo avevo anticipato. Magari divento come Pera Cotta, con un pò più di addominali riempitivo tra un quadretto e l'altro e qualche peletto in più. Chissà? Comunque l'eventuale cambiamento potrebbe aver influito sul mio ph.



Eh ho capito. Ma di solito si cerca di stare meglio. Comunque non mi diventare una pera cotta pure tu. Facciamo una banana flambé che ha quel bel contrasto tra il croccante fuori e il morbido dentro, non è troppo dolce e di solito non la servono nelle mense.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh ho capito. Ma di solito si cerca di stare meglio. Comunque non mi diventare una pera cotta pure tu. Facciamo una banana flambé che ha quel bel contrasto tra il croccante fuori e il morbido dentro, non è troppo dolce e di solito non la servono nelle mense.


No. Sarebbe una trasformazione troppo repentina pure per me. Mi piace la descrizione della banana flambè. Mi rispecchia molto il fatto del ricercato, non per tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> No. Sarebbe una trasformazione troppo repentina pure per me. Mi piace la descrizione della banana flambè. Mi rispecchia molto il fatto del ricercato, non per tutti.



Ok. Adesso però fai un pensiero sul fatto che Spleen é qui dentro uno dei meno presuntuosi, uno dei più educati ed attenti, che Diletta é manipolabile come un blocco di granito e duttile come il titanio perché è veramente chiusa al diverso da sé e che dietro la tua reazione c'è il rospo. A me hanno insegnato che quando un problema non ha una soluzione significa che non è quello il problema.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok. Adesso però fai un pensiero sul fatto che Spleen é qui dentro uno dei meno presuntuosi, uno dei più educati ed attenti, che Diletta é manipolabile come un blocco di granito e duttile come il titanio perché è veramente chiusa al diverso da sé e che dietro la tua reazione c'è il rospo. A me hanno insegnato che quando un problema non ha una soluzione significa che non è quello il problema.


Ho detto la mia e non ce l'ho mica con Spleen. Ma capisco Diletta e proprio perché potrebbe essere come dici tu non è giusto attaccarla per il solo fatto che resti delle sue opinioni. Tutto quì.


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ho detto la mia e non ce l'ho mica con Spleen. Ma capisco Diletta e proprio perché potrebbe essere come dici tu non è giusto attaccarla per il solo fatto che resti delle sue opinioni. Tutto quì.


Ma certo che si è capito che non ce l'hai con lui, cosi come si capisce che sei amareggiato e incazzato. Solo che se usi qualcuno come contraltare e poi questi si risente è altrettanto normale.


----------



## patroclo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ermik, non so se hai mai letto spider.
> Anonimo sembra spider quando stava in botta: che suscitava pure sentimenti di empatia negli altri utenti, indistintamente.
> E' assolutamente comprensibile quel che pensa Anonimo, ma che venga qui a fare la predica a Spleen, uno degli utenti più equilibrati e disponibili a vedere il punto di vista altrui che mi ricordi di aver letto....
> fra l'altro su Diletta, che al contrario si dimostra sempre di più un pezzo di legno senza speranza alcuna....


Ho qualche vago ricordo di spider.... e lo ricordo molto peggio di anonimo.
Non ho nessuna intenzione di scusarlo o empatizzare e credo che spleen non sia il tipo da farsi emotivamente coinvolgere da una discussione con un muro.

Anonimo e diletta potrebbero avere un futuro assieme ...... i classici due piccioni con una fava


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ho detto la mia e non ce l'ho mica con Spleen. *Ma capisco Diletta e proprio perché potrebbe essere come dici tu non è giusto attaccarla per il solo fatto che resti delle sue opinioni.* Tutto quì.


Detto per inciso non credo che tu abbia capito Diletta, e non penso nemmeno che tu voglia il suo bene.
Penso che tu voglia solo trastullarti nella tua incazzatura e questo ti porta a fare battaglie verso persone e per cose che non capisci bene.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho qualche vago ricordo di spider.... e *lo ricordo molto peggio* di anonimo.
> Non ho nessuna intenzione di scusarlo o empatizzare e credo che spleen non sia il tipo da farsi emotivamente coinvolgere da una discussione con un muro.
> 
> Anonimo e diletta potrebbero avere un futuro assieme ...... i classici due piccioni con una fava


anche perchè eguagliare Spider è quasi impossibile 
Dopodichè entrambi hanno una rabbia repressa che sfogano così. 
io sinceramente credo che se decidi di stare in una situazione tutta questa rabbia la devi proprio lasciare andare. 
Si fanno del male da soli


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma certo che si è capito che non ce l'hai con lui, cosi come si capisce che sei amareggiato e incazzato. Solo che se usi qualcuno come contraltare e poi questi si risente è altrettanto normale.





spleen ha detto:


> Detto per inciso non credo che tu abbia capito Diletta, e non penso nemmeno che tu voglia il suo bene.
> Penso che tu voglia solo trastullarti nella tua incazzatura e questo ti porta a fare battaglie verso persone e per cose che non capisci bene.


Comunque, a scanso di equivoci, l'incazzatura è passata un decennio fa. L'amarezza per come sono andate le cose non passerà mai. In entrambi i casi non sono scusanti per quello che dico. Non credo che Spleen possa fare il bene di qualcuno, e mi riferisco a Diletta, se la attacca perché non cambia idea e non si fa un amante. Poi ha una sua idea che personalmente non condivido ... però non per questo lo giudico come lui ha sentenziato per Diletta.


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche perchè eguagliare Spider è quasi impossibile
> Dopodichè entrambi hanno una rabbia repressa che sfogano così.
> io sinceramente credo che se decidi di stare in una situazione tutta questa rabbia la devi proprio lasciare andare.
> Si fanno del male da soli


Farfa'...cazzo ma l'effetto peracotta qui comincia a dilagare. Mo' che è 'sto avatar?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Farfa'...cazzo ma l'effetto peracotta qui comincia a dilagare. Mo' che è 'sto avatar?


non sono io
E' la foto del tatuaggio che vorrei farmi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche perchè eguagliare Spider è quasi impossibile
> Dopodichè entrambi hanno una rabbia repressa che sfogano così.
> io sinceramente credo che se decidi di stare in una situazione tutta questa rabbia la devi proprio lasciare andare.
> Si fanno del male da soli


Farfalla. Se vedo la vita diversamente da te non significa che ho rabbia repressa. Certo, in passato sono stato molto arrabbiato, poi una ulteriore incazzatura l'ho avuta più di due anni fa oramai, ma è durata poco anche se mi ha fatto rivisitare con occhi diversi,  se vogliamo più obiettivi in quanto a mente fredda, situsituazioni dolorose del passato. Ma credimi, è circa un decennio che ci ho messo una pietra sopra e sono andato avanti. È come dire a qualunque di questo forum che ha subito una volta un torto, chissà quanti anni fa, che oggi ha rabbia repressa. Risulta abbastanza ridicolo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Farfalla. Se vedo la vita diversamente da te non significa che ho rabbia repressa. Certo, in passato sono stato molto arrabbiato, poi una ulteriore incazzatura l'ho avuta più di due anni fa oramai, ma è durata poco anche se mi ha fatto rivisitare con occhi diversi,  se vogliamo più obiettivi in quanto a mente fredda, situsituazioni dolorose del passato. Ma credimi, è circa un decennio che ci ho messo una pietra sopra e sono andato avanti. È come dire a qualunque di questo forum che ha subito una volta un torto, chissà quanti anni fa, che oggi ha rabbia repressa. Risulta abbastanza ridicolo.


Non c'entra nulla che la vedi diversamente da me, direi che è assolutamente un tuo diritto
Ma forse non ti accorgi la rabbia che fuoriesce dalle risposte che dai. Astio, non so come definirlo.


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Comunque, a scanso di equivoci, l'incazzatura è passata un decennio fa. L'amarezza per come sono andate le cose non passerà mai. In entrambi i casi non sono scusanti per quello che dico. *Non credo che Spleen possa fare il bene di qualcuno, e mi riferisco a Diletta*, se la attacca perché non cambia idea e non si fa un amante. Poi ha una sua idea che personalmente non condivido ... però non per questo lo giudico come lui ha sentenziato per Diletta.


Allora, ti spiego, e lo faccio una volta sola, e ti spiego perchè sei pretenzioso e fuorviato:

Il neretto: Qua dentro storicamente avremo provato in cinquanta a scuotere Diletta dal suo torpore, evidentemente ci sono cinquanta imbecilli e solo tu hai capito tutto.

Il rosso: Cercare di scuotere qualcuno non è attaccarlo ed è la cosa che non hai capito dall' inizio della mia discussione.

Il Blu: Vedi di non rigirare la frittata, non sono un imbecille, se tu mi accusi di pontificare e mi insulti gratuitamente significa che mi hai processato e giudicato nel tuo tribunale fatto di rabbia e ottusità. Si attaccano le persone senza spiegare, come hai fatto tu, quando si vuole zittirle e se tu vuoi zittire qualcuno è tutto tuo il problema, come ti ha già spiegato Sbri.


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Comunque, a scanso di equivoci, l'incazzatura è passata un decennio fa. L'amarezza per come sono andate le cose non passerà mai. In entrambi i casi non sono scusanti per quello che dico. Non credo che Spleen possa fare il bene di qualcuno, e mi riferisco a Diletta, se la attacca perché non cambia idea e non si fa un amante. Poi ha una sua idea che personalmente non condivido ... però non per questo lo giudico come lui ha sentenziato per Diletta.


Allora, su Diletta, nello specifico, io la penso come te. Chiaro che quando lei, un po' come te, esprime concetti "integralisti" ma anche integri e nella più totale buona fede, purtroppo, trova reazioni poco flessibili a loro volta. Sono dinamiche normali, dalle quali però tutte le parti possono trarre un  insegnamento vicendevole.

Devi sapere inoltre che i tuoi "guai" sono comuni anche a molti altri qui i quali sono perfettamente in grado di comprenderti. Tornando a Diletta a me è sempre dispiaciuto per lei e per il fatto che il suo punto di ritorno è stato più che superato, ma anch'io, pur volendo non posso immedesimarmi in lei, ne tantomeno rendermi il più empatico possibile. Perché so che se non cambi prospettive, se non decidi di soprassedere, allora...soccombi. E siccome alla base della sopravvivenza, o più semplicemente alla base di una vita più serena possibile, c'è sempre una buona dose di adattabilità, preferirei che le persone nella situazione di Diletta riuscissero a trovare una strada più consona a questo mondo che se vuoi definirlo di merda è pure giusto...ma è sempre meglio vederne gli aspetti positivi e battersi per quelli fino a quando non crepi. Che poi crepare è l'unica cosa certa a questo mondo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Farfalla. Se vedo la vita diversamente da te non significa che ho rabbia repressa. Certo, in passato sono stato molto arrabbiato, poi una ulteriore incazzatura l'ho avuta più di due anni fa oramai, ma è durata poco anche se mi ha fatto rivisitare con occhi diversi,  se vogliamo più obiettivi in quanto a mente fredda, situsituazioni dolorose del passato. Ma credimi, è circa un decennio che ci ho messo una pietra sopra e sono andato avanti. È come dire a qualunque di questo forum che ha subito una volta un torto, chissà quanti anni fa, che oggi ha rabbia repressa. Risulta abbastanza ridicolo.


Anonimo scusami, ma allora la situazione appare molto più grave di quello che si può pensare.
Perché se non hai rabbia repressa significa che sei arrivato a una età presumibilmente vicina alla mia (over 40) senza nessuna elasticità mentale, senza sapere un cazzo di nulla se non quello che è capitato a te: vissuto in base al quale ti sei incancrenito su schemi che ti danno delle risposte *predefinite totalmente avulse dalla realtà e che servono solamente a far stare bene te*. che incasellano le persone in ruoli, così è più facile collocarle.

che se ci pensi, è un po' quel meccanismo che tu ritieni appannaggio dei traditori.

per questo mi permetto ogni tanto di provocarti: le provocazioni hanno fatto crescere anche me, che credi?


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> non sono io
> E' la foto del tatuaggio che vorrei farmi


C'hai la fissa delle farfalle.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Allora, su Diletta, nello specifico, io la penso come te. Chiaro che quando lei, un po' come te, esprime concetti "integralisti" ma anche integri e nella più totale buona fede, purtroppo, *trova reazioni poco flessibili a loro volta*. Sono dinamiche normali, dalle quali però tutte le parti possono trarre un  insegnamento vicendevole.
> 
> Devi sapere inoltre che i tuoi "guai" sono comuni anche a molti altri qui i quali sono perfettamente in grado di comprenderti. Tornando a Diletta a me è sempre dispiaciuto per lei e per il fatto che il suo punto di ritorno è stato più che superato, ma anch'io, pur volendo non posso immedesimarmi in lei, ne tantomeno rendermi il più empatico possibile. Perché so che se non cambi prospettive, se non decidi di soprassedere, allora...soccombi. E siccome alla base della sopravvivenza, o più semplicemente alla base di una vita più serena possibile, c'è sempre una buona dose di adattabilità, preferirei che le persone nella situazione di Diletta riuscissero a trovare una strada più consona a questo mondo che se vuoi definirlo di merda è pure giusto...ma è sempre meglio vederne gli aspetti positivi e battersi per quelli fino a quando non crepi. Che poi crepare è l'unica cosa certa a questo mondo.



dissento.
la flessibilità che tu non vedi è già stata offerta e dispiegata a priori.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> C'hai la fissa delle farfalle.


si da quando scrivo qui
Ho almeno 5 braccialetti di varie marche con le farfalle e li indosso sempre.
In casa profumo ambienti con le farfalle
Prima mai guardate. E scegli il nick a casaccio


----------



## Diletta (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il blu è il punto del discorso Diletta.* Se ti hanno raccontato che le età della vita sono una cosa a compartimenti stagni, ebbene ti hanno mentito, se ti hanno raccontato che esiste una età per "mettere la testa a posto", ti hanno mentito, se ti dicono che certe esperienze si possono o non si possono fare a seconda dell' età anagrafica, ti hanno raccontato una balla, la più grande. *Il normale modus vivendi di cui parli non esiste, non regge alle contraddizioni insite nel sistema di disvalori artificiali e artefatti che tu ti ostini con disperazione a fare tuoi.
> Del resto l'esempio pratico ce l'hai in casa, mica devi cercare chissà dove.
> Il  tuo non è un rifiuto ad adeguarti al pensiero corrente, non sei dura e pura, il tuo è un rifiuto a vedere con chiarezza la realtà delle cose. Il tuo idealismo non è propositivo, non è un progetto di vita, è una corazza difensiva impenetrabile che distorce il tuo pensiero e la tua vita.
> Se fosse propositivo troveresti il coraggio di dare un calcio, mentalmente parlando alla gabbia che ti sei costruita.
> ...



Quindi è vero solo quello che dici tu perché sei tu a dirlo...gli altri (ma chi sono "gli altri"?) hanno mentito...

Si può fare tutto nella vita: si può rubare, si può uccidere, ma poi se ti beccano finisci in galera.
Dipente tutto dalle conseguenze...
La testa a posto puoi anche non metterla mai, ma poi arrivano gli effetti e potrebbero non essere allettanti.
Nella vita c'è sempre un modo più giusto di fare le cose e non c'entra nulla con il fatto che si possa o non si possa fare una certa cosa a seconda dell'età.
Ma è talmente scontato...

Sinceramente, e me ne scuso per la mia durezza, non colgo il significato di quanto affermi sul mio presunto sistema di "disvalori artefatti".
Forse se parli più terra terra ci capiamo meglio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi è vero solo quello che dici tu perché sei tu a dirlo...gli altri (ma chi sono "gli altri"?) hanno mentito...
> 
> Si può fare tutto nella vita: si può rubare, si può uccidere, ma poi se ti beccano finisci in galera.
> Dipente tutto dalle conseguenze...
> ...


la risposta è semplice diletta.
ti sei mai chiesta perché tuo marito sta meglio di te?
nonostante te?


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anonimo scusami, ma allora la situazione appare molto più grave di quello che si può pensare.
> Perché se non hai rabbia repressa significa che sei arrivato a una età presumibilmente vicina alla mia (over 40) senza nessuna elasticità mentale, senza sapere un cazzo di nulla se non quello che è capitato a te: vissuto in base al quale ti sei incancrenito su schemi che ti danno delle risposte *predefinite totalmente avulse dalla realtà e che servono solamente a far stare bene te*. che incasellano le persone in ruoli, così è più facile collocarle.
> 
> che se ci pensi, è un po' quel meccanismo che tu ritieni appannaggio dei traditori.
> ...


Oddio, Chiara...lui ha tutti i diritti di celebrare la sua vita cosi come la intende. Il fatto è che, deluso dalla moglie, resta da solo a combattere per quegli schemi. E siccome non siamo fatti per stare da soli allora è facile che si tenti di cercare complici e contraltari che possano ancora soddisfare le nostre aspettative. Ma è sbagliato, certo non va bene. In ogni caso questo tuo post è di una assertività che anonimo potrà meglio comprendere.


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi è vero solo quello che dici tu perché sei tu a dirlo...gli altri (ma chi sono "gli altri"?) hanno mentito...
> 
> Si può fare tutto nella vita: si può rubare, si può uccidere, ma poi se ti beccano finisci in galera.
> Dipente tutto dalle conseguenze...
> ...


Perchè le regole e gli ideali sono fatti per le persone Diletta, non le persone per le regole e gli ideali.


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dissento.
> la flessibilità che tu non vedi è già stata offerta e dispiegata a priori.


Ma ti pare che non ti ritengo flessibile.


----------



## Diletta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la risposta è semplice diletta.
> ti sei mai chiesta perché tuo marito sta meglio di te?
> nonostante te?



dove vuoi arrivare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Comunque, a scanso di equivoci, l'incazzatura è passata un decennio fa. L'amarezza per come sono andate le cose non passerà mai. In entrambi i casi non sono scusanti per quello che dico. Non credo che Spleen possa fare il bene di qualcuno, e mi riferisco a Diletta, se la attacca perché non cambia idea e non si fa un amante. Poi ha una sua idea che personalmente non condivido ... però non per questo lo giudico come lui ha sentenziato per Diletta.


Mi sa che tu le dinamiche di Diletta ancora non le conosci bene.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora, ti spiego, e lo faccio una volta sola, e ti spiego perchè sei pretenzioso e fuorviato:
> 
> Il neretto: Qua dentro storicamente avremo provato in cinquanta a scuotere Diletta dal suo torpore, evidentemente ci sono cinquanta imbecilli e solo tu hai capito tutto.
> 
> ...


Si ok. Quoto. Demoghe un tajo.


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si ok. Quoto. Demoghe un tajo.


Benissimo allora, birra insieme.:bere::bere:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anonimo scusami, ma allora la situazione appare molto più grave di quello che si può pensare.
> Perché se non hai rabbia repressa significa che sei arrivato a una età presumibilmente vicina alla mia (over 40) senza nessuna elasticità mentale, senza sapere un cazzo di nulla se non quello che è capitato a te: vissuto in base al quale ti sei incancrenito su schemi che ti danno delle risposte *predefinite totalmente avulse dalla realtà e che servono solamente a far stare bene te*. che incasellano le persone in ruoli, così è più facile collocarle.
> 
> che se ci pensi, è un po' quel meccanismo che tu ritieni appannaggio dei traditori.
> ...


Sei troppo intelligente per me, non ci arrivo. D'altronde è già molto per un oche non sa cazzo come me. 
Mi hai anche perfettamente psicanalizzato... e persino gratis.
Sai io sono molto semplice, non vado al di là di uno più uno uguale due, on off, acceso spento.
Beato te che hai capito tutto e che sai tutto.


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Benissimo allora, birra insieme.:bere::bere:


Tutto 'sto casino per una birra. Mi aspettavo chissà cosa di edificante...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> dove vuoi arrivare?



benedetta donna, io non posso darti le risposte per tuo marito.
sei tu che dovresti avere il polso della tua, vostra situazione situazione.

solo che da quel che scrivi tu da molto tempo si evince che tuo marito è vissuto sempre beato, dedito a quel che più gli è piaciuto e giovato mentre tu sei quella che si sbatte mentalmente per raffazzonare un po' di tranquillità, puntualmente messa in crisi dal prossimo caricatore telefonico rinvenuto chissà dove o dall'ennesimo scontrino inspiegabile.

secondo te chi vive meglio fra voi due? eh?

e non rispondermi che gliene fai passare di tutti i colori a tuo piacimento, che mo vengo e ti piglio a ceffoni


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto 'sto casino per una birra. Mi aspettavo chissà cosa di edificante...


Vuoi unirti a noi? 
:bere::bere::bere:


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vuoi unirti a noi?
> :bere::bere::bere:


Volentieri ma senza birra, analcolico grazie. Invece se anonimo si sbornia può essere una cosa buona...altro che consigli. Più una cosa cosi:

:bere::sbronza:opcorn:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Volentieri ma senza birra, analcolico grazie. Invece se anonimo si sbornia può essere una cosa buona...altro che consigli. Più una cosa cosi:
> 
> :bere::sbronza:opcorn:


Si ma manca Ipazia per la sbronza  È stata la prima a lanciare la sfida


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si ma manca Ipazia per la sbronza  È stata la prima a lanciare la sfida


Sarebbe interessante, pensa sotto l'effetto del alcol Ipazia.....magari diventa più sintetica, o peggiora chi lo sa.
A 'sto punto viene pure Sbriscolata con le ballerine.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi è vero solo quello che dici tu perché sei tu a dirlo...gli altri (ma chi sono "gli altri"?) hanno mentito...
> 
> Si può fare tutto nella vita: si può rubare, si può uccidere, ma poi se ti beccano finisci in galera.
> Dipente tutto dalle conseguenze...
> ...


Ma tu pensi che ci sia qualcuno che possa sostenere (a parte forse il conte che inspiegabilmente ti piaceva e ti è piaciuto pure, emulo di Nick Carter, in uno dei suoi migliori travestimenti) che non bisogna rispettare la parola data?
Quello che ti viene contestato è la necessità di sperimentazione e il confinarla a un'età della vita.
Non sono d'accordo (incredibilmente) con Spleen, la tua teoria non è preconfezionata, te la sei proprio fatta su misura per giustificare tuo marito, che delle età della vita se ne sbatte e ti ha messo tante di quelle corna da, forse, battermi, e per farti stare lì dove stai, nella situazione in cui stai senza tentare neanche di vedere, come Truman, se c'è un varco di uscita.
In parte ti capisco perché se per te è importante sentirti con un uomo, hai probabilmente ragione che faresti ora fatica a trovare qualcuno che ti sia la stabilità che comunque ti dà tuo marito, che sta letteralmente come un pascià.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante, pensa sotto l'effetto del alcol Ipazia.....magari diventa più sintetica, o peggiora chi lo sa.
> A 'sto punto viene pure Sbriscolata con le ballerine.


Io vi sfido a grappa, dopo cena. E occhio. Non dite poi che non vi avevo avvisato.


----------



## Diletta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benedetta donna, io non posso darti le risposte per tuo marito.
> sei tu che dovresti avere il polso della tua, vostra situazione situazione.
> 
> solo che da quel che scrivi tu da molto tempo si evince che tuo marito è vissuto sempre beato, dedito a quel che più gli è piaciuto e giovato mentre tu sei quella che si sbatte mentalmente per raffazzonare un po' di tranquillità, puntualmente messa in crisi dal prossimo caricatore telefonico rinvenuto chissà dove o dall'ennesimo scontrino inspiegabile.
> ...



Ma io non gliene ho mai fatte passare di tutti i colori deliberatamente, inoltre, siamo stati male sempre entrambi, quindi non avrebbe avuto nessun senso...
E' ovvio che fra noi due chi viva meglio è lui per ovvi motivi caratteriali.
Chi è meno profondo e meno sensibile vive sempre meglio, così come per chi vede il "grosso" e non le sfumature.
Senza contare il fatto che io, al suo posto, sarei ancora spinta a nascondermi dalla vergogna, figuriamoci un po'...


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io vi sfido a grappa, dopo cena. E occhio. Non dite poi che non vi avevo avvisato.


Con me vinci al primo bicchierino. Se devo farci a grappa ci vuole uno pronto con la macchina accesa fuori (SOBRIO) pronto a portarmi al pronto soccorso. Ma non mi preoccupo, non succederà mai, astemio 1000x100...manco se mi fate una totale e la grappa in flebo.


----------



## Diletta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che ci sia qualcuno che possa sostenere (a parte forse il conte che inspiegabilmente ti piaceva e ti è piaciuto pure, emulo di Nick Carter, in uno dei suoi migliori travestimenti) che non bisogna rispettare la parola data?
> Quello che ti viene contestato è la necessità di sperimentazione e il confinarla a un'età della vita.
> Non sono d'accordo (incredibilmente) con Spleen, la tua teoria non è preconfezionata, te la sei proprio fatta su misura *per giustificare tuo marito,* che delle età della vita se ne sbatte e ti ha messo tante di quelle corna da, forse, battermi, e per farti stare lì dove stai, nella situazione in cui stai senza tentare neanche di vedere, come Truman, se c'è un varco di uscita.
> In parte ti capisco perché se per te è importante sentirti con un uomo, hai probabilmente ragione che faresti ora fatica a trovare qualcuno che ti sia la stabilità che comunque ti dà tuo marito, che sta letteralmente come un pascià.




Ma, se vogliamo, anche per giustificare me perché io provo dei rimpianti, e provandoli sulla mia pelle, riesco a capire il bisogno di sperimentare che ha avuto lui.
La differenza sostanziale è che io sono stata una persona corretta e lui no.


----------



## brenin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io non gliene ho mai fatte passare di tutti i colori deliberatamente, inoltre, siamo stati male sempre entrambi, quindi non avrebbe avuto nessun senso...
> E' ovvio che fra noi due chi viva meglio è lui per ovvi motivi caratteriali.
> *Chi è meno profondo e meno sensibile vive sempre meglio*, così come per chi vede il "grosso" e non le sfumature.
> Senza contare il fatto che io, al suo posto, sarei ancora spinta a nascondermi dalla vergogna, figuriamoci un po'...


Verissimo,ma il problema è quanto può resistere il partner che è all'opposto ? Ed il diretto interessato ha il "lecito dubbio" che tutto possa anche non continuare così ?


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io non gliene ho mai fatte passare di tutti i colori deliberatamente, inoltre, siamo stati male sempre entrambi, quindi non avrebbe avuto nessun senso...
> *E' ovvio che fra noi due chi viva meglio è lui per ovvi motivi caratteriali*.
> Chi è meno profondo e meno sensibile vive sempre meglio, così come per chi vede il "grosso" e non le sfumature.
> *Senza contare il fatto che io, al suo posto, sarei ancora spinta a nascondermi dalla vergogna, figuriamoci un po'*...


Ed è cosi Diletta. Il problema però è convivere con tanta diversità, quindi gli inviti a rivedere l'approccio non sono propriamente da ritenere polemici.


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Ma io non gliene ho mai fatte passare di tutti i colori deliberatamente,* inoltre, siamo stati male sempre entrambi, quindi non avrebbe avuto nessun senso...
> E' ovvio che fra noi due chi viva meglio è lui per ovvi motivi caratteriali.
> Chi è meno profondo e meno sensibile vive sempre meglio, così come per chi vede il "grosso" e non le sfumature.
> Senza contare il fatto che io, al suo posto, sarei ancora spinta a nascondermi dalla vergogna, figuriamoci un po'...


Cosa gli hai fatto passare? Me lo racconti?
Lo chiedo senza intento polemico, davvero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io non gliene ho mai fatte passare di tutti i colori deliberatamente, inoltre, siamo stati male sempre entrambi, quindi non avrebbe avuto nessun senso...
> E' ovvio che fra noi due chi viva meglio è lui per ovvi motivi caratteriali.
> *Chi è meno profondo e meno sensibile vive sempre meglio, così come per chi vede il "grosso" e non le sfumature*.
> Senza contare il fatto che io, al suo posto, sarei ancora spinta a nascondermi dalla vergogna, figuriamoci un po'...



Diletta,
mi riferivo al fatto raccontato più volte da te che dopo la scoperta gli staresti facendo passare una vita da povero cane bastonato.
Vedi, con questa tua risposta mi apri due ipotesi: che non capisci veramente un cazzo oppure che tenti di sviare il discorso. Plausibili e legittime e ineccepibili entrambe, nel senso che non ne contesterei nemmeno una.
Perché non è questione di carattere (che pur ha la sua importanza nel subire o rimbalzare gli avvenimenti e quindi nel vivere con un po' di serenità in più) ma del fatto che mentre lui fa e ha fatto sempre quello che lo faceva star bene, tu hai sempre fatto quel che pensi si debba fare, a prescindere dal fatto che possa andarti di farlo o no.
E questo alla lunga ti logora l'autostima, la costanza, la volontà, la voglia...a meno che tu non sia un robot a batterie o un ostinato ciocco di legno.
Tu saresti spinta a nasconderti dalla vergogna probabilmente perché ti hanno insegnato che quella sarebbe la giusta e sacrosanta reazione a un comportamento del genere: non perché faccia parte delle tue corde. Altrimenti non ti faresti nessuna domanda e continueresti a vivere secondo i tuoi principi nonostante tuo marito e senza neanche soffrire troppo.

E ti risparmio commenti sul quel neretto, che la dice lunga sulla falsa stima che hai di te stessa.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io vi sfido a grappa, dopo cena. E occhio. Non dite poi che non vi avevo avvisato.


Ok. Ci sto. Tanto queste sfide o le vinci o non sai di averle perse.  Anzi, il massimo è quando non sai di averle vinte  E se per caso vinci tu ... lo scopri dopo due giorni


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta,
> mi riferivo al fatto raccontato più volte da te che dopo la scoperta gli staresti facendo passare una vita da povero cane bastonato.
> Vedi, con questa tua risposta mi apri due ipotesi: che non capisci veramente un cazzo oppure che tenti di sviare il discorso. Plausibili e legittime e ineccepibili entrambe, nel senso che non ne contesterei nemmeno una.
> Perché non è questione di carattere (che pur ha la sua importanza nel subire o rimbalzare gli avvenimenti e quindi nel vivere con un po' di serenità in più) ma del fatto che mentre lui fa e ha fatto sempre quello che lo faceva star bene, tu hai sempre fatto quel che pensi si debba fare, a prescindere dal fatto che possa andarti di farlo o no.
> ...


Vedi cara Chiara, se c'è una cosa che non riesci a capire è  che non tutti hanno la tua forza e la tua capacità  di reazione. È facile fare i leoni quando si è leoni, più difficile, se non impossibile, e fare i leoni quando si è  altro. Non bisogna difendere o capire, in questo caso, i leoni, ma bisogna difendere, capire ed aiutare gli altri. Tu sei una leonessa e stai dicendo ad un agnello di aprire le fauci. Diletta ha bisogno di altro.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Diletta.*

Diletta perdonami se ti ho paragonata ad un agnello, ma volevo rendere l'idea  he non siamo tutti uguali enon ci ccomportiamo tutti allo stesso modo. So di certo che hai capito cosa intendo.


----------



## Eratò (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Vedi cara Chiara, se c'è una cosa che non riesci a capire è  che non tutti hanno la tua forza e la tua capacità  di reazione. È facile fare i leoni quando si è leoni, più difficile, se non impossibile, e fare i leoni quando si è  altro. Non bisogna difendere o capire, in questo caso, i leoni, ma bisogna difendere, capire ed aiutare gli altri. Tu sei una leonessa e stai dicendo ad un agnello di aprire le fauci. Diletta ha bisogno di altro.


E secondo te di cosa avrebbe bisogno Diletta?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E secondo te di cosa avrebbe bisogno Diletta?


Sicuramente di non essere attaccata per non aver fatto cose che rimpiange di non aver fatto e perché soffre più del marito.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E secondo te di cosa avrebbe bisogno Diletta?


Sicuramente di non essere attaccata per non aver fatto cose che rimpiange di non aver fatto e perché soffre più del marito.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sicuramente di non essere attaccata per non aver fatto cose che rimpiange di non aver fatto e perché soffre più del marito.


Diletta è un muro.
Diletta non dialoga, si è creata queste sue teorie avvallate da psicologi e preti e ci si aggrappa con tutte le sue forze.
Qui non ci sono psicologi e preti (almeno credo), c'è solo gente che vede una donna che ha messo da parte tutto ciò in cui eventualmente avrebbe potuto credere e di cui si sarebbe magari potuta far forza per stare appresso a teorie strampalate. Tentando tra l'altro di convincere gli altri che è come dice lei, peccato che non sia lei che parla...ma gente che non le vuole bene.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diletta è un muro.
> Diletta non dialoga, si è creata queste sue teorie avvallate da psicologi e preti e ci si aggrappa con tutte le sue forze.
> Qui non ci sono psicologi e preti (almeno credo), c'è solo gente che vede una donna che ha messo da parte tutto ciò in cui eventualmente avrebbe potuto credere e di cui si sarebbe magari potuta far forza per stare appresso a teorie strampalate. Tentando tra l'altro di convincere gli altri che è come dice lei, peccato che non sia lei che parla...ma gente che non le vuole bene.


Allora la soluzione è attaccare chiunque non abbia la tua/vostra forza.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Allora la soluzione è attaccare chiunque non abbia la tua/vostra forza.


No. Qui si prova a far ragionare qualcuno che a mio parere ha subito il lavaggio del cervello.
Se funziona bene, se non funziona ad un certo punto sono anche affari suoi.


----------



## Eratò (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sicuramente di non essere attaccata per non aver fatto cose che rimpiange di non aver fatto e perché soffre più del marito.


Ok. Poi?È sposata con un uomo che continua la sua vita come se niente fosse(alla fine dei conti è quello che sta facendo) e di fronte alla sofferenza manifesta di lei, risponde anche che 1)gli uomini son tutti così amore mio2) mi son rotto le scatole, adesso me ne esco e mi trovo un altra. Cosa potrebbe fare a questo punto se non pensare a se stessa e a stare bene lei?Perché è quello che le stanno proponendo tutti. Ma non da adesso, da anni. Tu che proponi?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No. Qui si prova a far ragionare qualcuno che a mio parere ha subito il lavaggio del cervello.
> Se funziona bene, se non funziona ad un certo punto sono anche affari suoi.


Che funzioni o no sono comunque affari suoi. Ecco perchè non va bene consigliare di attaccare quando attaccante non è.  Ma tanto Nicka che ti frega, non è  mica la tua vita.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Che funzioni o no sono comunque affari suoi. Ecco perchè non va bene consigliare di attaccare quando attaccante non è.  Ma tanto Nicka che ti frega, non è  mica la tua vita.


Sei molto fastidioso lo sai?


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diletta è un muro.
> Diletta non dialoga, si è creata queste sue teorie avvallate da psicologi e preti e ci si aggrappa con tutte le sue forze.
> Qui non ci sono psicologi e preti (almeno credo), c'è solo gente che vede una donna che ha messo da parte tutto ciò in cui eventualmente avrebbe potuto credere e di cui si sarebbe magari potuta far forza per stare appresso a teorie strampalate. *Tentando tra l'altro di convincere gli altri che è come dice lei*, peccato che non sia lei che parla...ma gente che non le vuole bene.


Dai, non mi pare faccia questo. Certo, esprime la sua opinione e la sostiene, ma è normale.

Poi non lo so, quello che arriva a me di Diletta è che si tratta di una donna fedele, non forzatamente, tradita, spiazzata e purtroppo, per i suoi  più che leciti motivi personali, incapace di dare una zampata a quella emerita testa di cazzo di marito che si ritrova. Che ancora non ho capito se ha cambiato testa o continua ad approfittarsi della situazione.


----------



## brenin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diletta è un muro.
> Diletta non dialoga, si è creata queste sue teorie avvallate da psicologi e preti e ci si aggrappa con tutte le sue forze.
> Qui non ci sono psicologi e preti (almeno credo), c'è solo gente che vede una donna che ha messo da parte tutto ciò in cui eventualmente avrebbe potuto credere e di cui si sarebbe magari potuta far forza per stare appresso a teorie strampalate. Tentando tra l'altro di convincere gli altri che è come dice lei, peccato che non sia lei che parla...ma gente che non le vuole bene.


Faccio un'ipotesi.... potrebbe essere  forse una forma di autodifesa, che le permette di "proteggersi" dall'impatto di possibili eventi traumatici quali un eventuale divorzio o  separazione, negando o non considerando, contro ogni logica od evidenza dei fatti,quello che è successo e forse ancora succede. Se poi certi valori - quale potrebbe essere il vincolo del matrimonio e ciò che ne consegue - sono fortemente radicati nella persona, la difesa unilaterale "ad oltranza" dello status quo coniugale diventa irrinunciabile,a qualsiasi costo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei molto fastidioso lo sai?


Vero. Può darsi. Ma se dopo anni che cerchi di aprire una porta con la stessa chiave potresti anche fermarti a pensare che quella chiave non è adatta a quel tipo di serratura. In ogni caso il discorso riguarda Diletta, per il resto tu non mi risulti affatto fastidiosa, anzi ti trovo molto coerente anche se non abbiamo, a volte, le stesse idee. Ma meno male, dico io, altrimenti saremmo tutti omologati, in un verso o nell'altro.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Dai, non mi pare faccia questo. Certo, esprime la sua opinione e la sostiene, ma è normale.
> 
> Poi non lo so, quello che arriva a me di Diletta è che si tratta di una donna fedele, non forzatamente, tradita, spiazzata e purtroppo, per i suoi  più che leciti motivi personali, incapace di dare una zampata a quella emerita testa di cazzo di marito che si ritrova. Che ancora non ho capito se ha cambiato testa o continua ad approfittarsi della situazione.


Quoto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Faccio un'ipotesi.... potrebbe forse una forma di autodifesa, che le permette di "proteggersi" dall'impatto di possibili eventi traumatici quali un eventuale divorzio o  separazione, negando o non considerando, contro ogni logica od evidenza dei fatti,quello che è successo e forse ancora succede. Se poi certi valori - quale potrebbe essere il vincolo del matrimonio e ciò che ne consegue - sono fortemente radicati nella persona, la difesa unilaterale "ad oltranza" dello status quo coniugale diventa irrinunciabile,a qualsiasi costo.


Quoto.


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Faccio un'ipotesi.... potrebbe forse una forma di autodifesa, che le permette di "proteggersi" dall'impatto di possibili eventi traumatici quali un eventuale divorzio o  separazione, negando o non considerando, contro ogni logica od evidenza dei fatti,quello che è successo e forse ancora succede. Se poi certi valori - quale potrebbe essere il vincolo del matrimonio e ciò che ne consegue - sono fortemente radicati nella persona, la difesa unilaterale "ad oltranza" dello status quo coniugale diventa irrinunciabile,a qualsiasi costo.


Purchè sia chiaro che l'unica persona che si avvantaggia realmente da tutto sto baillame è il traditore marito di Diletta.
Pensa che strana la vita.  C' è chi pensa di difendere Diletta, e invece aiuta il marito fedrifago a farsi i cazzi propri senza mai assumersi le proprie responsabilità.
Ragazzi, attenti per piacere.


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Faccio un'ipotesi.... potrebbe forse una forma di autodifesa, che le permette di "proteggersi" dall'impatto di possibili eventi traumatici quali un eventuale divorzio o  separazione, negando o non considerando, contro ogni logica od evidenza dei fatti,quello che è successo e forse ancora succede. Se poi certi valori - quale potrebbe essere il vincolo del matrimonio e ciò che ne consegue - sono fortemente radicati nella persona, la difesa unilaterale "ad oltranza" dello status quo coniugale diventa irrinunciabile,a qualsiasi costo.


Certo, perché no. Se non altro una giusta osservazione, scevra da giudizi, che potrebbe indurre Diletta a ragionare seriamente sui fatti.


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Vero. Può darsi. Ma se dopo anni che cerchi di aprire una porta con la stessa chiave potresti anche fermarti a pensare che quella chiave non è adatta a quel tipo di serratura. In ogni caso il discorso riguarda Diletta, per il resto tu non mi risulti affatto fastidiosa, anzi ti trovo molto coerente anche se non abbiamo, a volte, le stesse idee. Ma meno male, dico io, altrimenti saremmo tutti omologati, in un verso o nell'altro.


Faccio un esempio diverso.
A me Diletta a volte dà l'impressione di essere il classico personaggio da barzelletta.
"Agli ascoltatori di RadioPirla attenzione: in autostrada c'è un pazzo che va contro mano"
"Un pazzo??? Qui ce ne sono centinaia!!"


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Purchè sia chiaro che l'unica persona che si avvantaggia realmente da tutto sto baillame è il traditore marito di Diletta.
> Pensa che strana la vita.


Naturalmente. Eppure è tagliato a misura anche su di lei.


----------



## Diletta (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa gli hai fatto passare? Me lo racconti?
> Lo chiedo senza intento polemico, davvero.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta,
> mi riferivo al fatto raccontato più volte da te che dopo la scoperta gli staresti facendo passare una vita da povero cane bastonato.
> Vedi, con questa tua risposta mi apri due ipotesi: che non capisci veramente un cazzo oppure che tenti di sviare il discorso. Plausibili e legittime e ineccepibili entrambe, nel senso che non ne contesterei nemmeno una.
> Perché non è questione di carattere (che pur ha la sua importanza nel subire o rimbalzare gli avvenimenti e quindi nel vivere con un po' di serenità in più) ma del fatto che mentre lui fa e ha fatto sempre quello che lo faceva star bene, *tu hai sempre fatto quel che pensi si debba fare, a prescindere dal fatto che possa andarti di farlo o no.*
> ...




Ma, facciamo a capirci che è meglio.
Cosa gli ho fatto passare?
Quello che passano tutti i fedifraghi dopo essere stati scoperti. 
Lui ha passato questi ultimi anni abbastanza di merda, ma anch'io li ho passati allo stesso modo perché non mi sono mica divertita, per questo ho parlato di non premeditazione.
Le scene, le sfuriate, gli oggetti tirati addosso...non sono punizioni calcolate, sono il frutto dell'impulsività.
Certo è che non gliel'ho mandate a dire...
La punzione più grande rimane comunque quella di avere perso la mia fiducia e non credo che sia poco in un rapporto di coppia. A me importerebbe tanto e dispiacerebbe altrettanto...

Sul fatto che ho sempre vissuto per come penso si debba vivere, ci hai preso in pieno, ma questo è frutto dell'educazione ricevuta e non vale solo per me, ma per tutti.
Tutti noi assorbiamo il modo di pensare dell'ambiente in cui abbiamo vissuto dalla nascita, è normale no?

Non capisco cosa intendi per farmi o no delle domande...


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Certo, perché no. Se non altro una giusta osservazione, scevra da giudizi, che potrebbe indurre Diletta a ragionare seriamente sui fatti.



Voi insistete a sperare che Diletta ragioni come noi ragioniamo sulla sua storia, poco rendendovi conto che finchè qualcosa non le si illuminerà dall'interno, per lei resterà tutto invariato nei secoli dei secoli. Lei segue il suo corso, quello che ha scelto di seguire, impermeabile ad ogni sollecitazione esterna perchè* le va bene cosi. *Anche se se ne lamenta, anche se ogni tanto sbotta e si sfoga. Lei non farà mai nulla che l'allontanerà definitivamente dal marito esattamente perchè, come giustamente rilevi tu:



> *
> Eppure è tagliato a misura anche su di lei.
> 
> *


Lui è come è perchè lei è come è. Loro due sono così. E così finiranno i loro giorni insieme. Amen.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Vedi cara Chiara, se c'è una cosa che non riesci a capire è  che non tutti hanno la tua forza e la tua capacità  di reazione. È facile fare i leoni quando si è leoni, più difficile, se non impossibile, e fare i leoni quando si è  altro. Non bisogna difendere o capire, in questo caso, i leoni, ma bisogna difendere, capire ed aiutare gli altri. Tu sei una leonessa e stai dicendo ad un agnello di aprire le fauci. Diletta ha bisogno di altro.





brenin ha detto:


> Faccio un'ipotesi.... potrebbe essere  forse una forma di autodifesa, che le permette di "proteggersi" dall'impatto di possibili eventi traumatici quali un eventuale divorzio o  separazione, negando o non considerando, contro ogni logica od evidenza dei fatti,quello che è successo e forse ancora succede. Se poi certi valori - quale potrebbe essere il vincolo del matrimonio e ciò che ne consegue - sono fortemente radicati nella persona, la difesa unilaterale "ad oltranza" dello status quo coniugale diventa irrinunciabile,a qualsiasi costo.





JON ha detto:


> Naturalmente. Eppure è tagliato a misura anche su di lei.


vorrei farvi notare che queste cose io le ho pensate e scritte anche tempo fa.
a un certo punto ho pure aggiunto che Diletta, alla fine, sta bene in questa situazione perché le consente di esercitare quella parte di donna salvifica per un povero fuorviato come il marito.
per cui, grazie, ma io e la modalità attacco gratuito a Diletta non conviviamo.

questo anche per far capire ad Anonimo che non esorto nessuno ad andare contro la propria natura, piuttosto ad accettarla serenamente.

detto questo, ripeto che io mi baso sui fatti e sugli avvenimenti così come descritti da diletta.
una donna che non più tardi di un mese fa ha parlato di come stava aspettando le festività natalizie.....descrivendo il suo stato d'animo. penso che ve lo ricordiate tutti.
ora, possiamo pure anche pensare ma sì, sono cose che si dicono, son momenti di sconforto, magari è stato anche tutto un bello scherzo ( SCHERZONE AHAHAHA) e Diletta ha passato le feste morendo di felicità e di botte di vita a non finire, a me va bene.
non è la mia vita, come ha detto qualcuno giustamente.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diletta è un muro.
> Diletta non dialoga, si è creata queste sue teorie avvallate da psicologi e preti e ci si aggrappa con tutte le sue forze.
> Qui non ci sono psicologi e preti (almeno credo), c'è solo gente che vede una donna che ha messo da parte tutto ciò in cui eventualmente avrebbe potuto credere e di cui si sarebbe magari potuta far forza per stare appresso a teorie strampalate. Tentando tra l'altro di convincere gli altri che è come dice lei, peccato che non sia lei che parla...ma *gente che non le vuole bene*.


Meriteresti 10 verdi per questo post soprattutto per il neretto


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Voi insistete a sperare che Diletta ragioni come noi ragioniamo sulla sua storia, poco rendendovi conto che finchè qualcosa non le si illuminerà dall'interno, per lei resterà tutto invariato nei secoli dei secoli. Lei segue il suo corso, quello che ha scelto di seguire, impermeabile ad ogni sollecitazione esterna perchè* le va bene cosi. *Anche se se ne lamenta, anche se ogni tanto sbotta e si sfoga. Lei non farà mai nulla che l'allontanerà definitivamente dal marito esattamente perchè, come giustamente rilevi tu:
> 
> 
> 
> Lui è come è perchè lei è come è. Loro due sono così. *E così finiranno i loro giorni insieme. Amen*.


In realtà io non so proprio come prenderla Diletta, so solo che mi dispiace davvero. Perché se non fosse per quei tradimenti lei avrebbe la vita che vorrebbe senza tante pretese. Ma non voglio entrare nemmeno nel merito delle motivazioni che la trasportano verso quella strada. Dopotutto, pur quando Diletta fosse certamente concreta, resta l'incognita non secondaria dell'altra testa di cazzo qual è il marito e della parte che dovrebbe fare, che fa o non fa....e chi cazzo lo sa che va facendo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, facciamo a capirci che è meglio.
> Cosa gli ho fatto passare?
> Quello che passano tutti i fedifraghi dopo essere stati scoperti.
> Lui ha passato questi ultimi anni abbastanza di merda, ma anch'io li ho passati allo stesso modo perché non mi sono mica divertita, per questo ho parlato di non premeditazione.
> ...


ma cosa gliene può fregare di aver perso la tua fiducia se all'atto pratico tu continui a essere la moglie di sempre.
Perchè dentro di te ti logori ma poi con lui urli urli ma continui a cucinare lavare e probabilmente farci sesso
Dimmi cosa è cambiato nella vita di lui di tangibile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, facciamo a capirci che è meglio.
> Cosa gli ho fatto passare?
> Quello che passano tutti i fedifraghi dopo essere stati scoperti.
> Lui ha passato questi ultimi anni abbastanza di merda, ma anch'io li ho passati allo stesso modo perché non mi sono mica divertita, per questo ho parlato di non premeditazione.
> ...


ciao, buone cose!


----------



## brenin (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Purchè sia chiaro che l'unica persona che si avvantaggia realmente da tutto sto baillame è il traditore marito di Diletta.
> Pensa che strana la vita.  *C' è chi pensa di difendere Diletta, e invece aiuta il marito fedrifago a farsi i cazzi propri senza mai assumersi le proprie responsabilità.
> Ragazzi, attenti per piacere.*


*
*
Certo che si avvantaggia il marito..... il neretto non l'ho capito.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta mi dispiace che tu continui a fare per gli altri solo perchè educata così...Ti capiso. Sono un po' come te. Io non urlo più... Faccio quel che posso per stare un po' più serena.Poi vengo qui e mi sfogo... Non è il massimo. Non è la vita che vorrei... Ma è dura uscire dagli stereotipi che ci hanno inculcato della bella famiglia dorata e...vissero tutti felici e contenti


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> [/B]
> Certo che si avvantaggia il marito..... il neretto non l'ho capito.


Non parlavo di te in particolare, ti ho quotato perchè eri l' ultimo della lista. Intendo dire che qualcuno che nel forum pensa di difenderla, la difende da noi che vogliamo scuoterla dal suo torpore, e invece non si accorge che così facendo aiuta solo il marito e i suoi compari a schiavizzarla meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non parlavo di te in particolare, ti ho quotato perchè eri l' ultimo della lista. Intendo dire che qualcuno che nel forum pensa di difenderla, la difende da noi che vogliamo scuoterla dal suo torpore, e invece non si accorge che così facendo aiuta solo il marito e i suoi compari a schiavizzarla meglio.


quoto, stessa cosa che hanno fatto psicologo e prete
Un danno insomma


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Con me vinci al primo bicchierino. Se devo farci a grappa ci vuole uno pronto con la macchina accesa fuori (SOBRIO) pronto a portarmi al pronto soccorso. Ma non mi preoccupo, non succederà mai, astemio 1000x100...manco se mi fate una totale e la grappa in flebo.



Tu sei fuori dalla tenzone allora. Vorrà dire che porterai gli altri a casa.


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sai benissimo che non c'è niente da smontare nel mio ragionamento, "mio" per modo di dire...
> Niente di artefatto, tutto perfettamente vero e tutto perfettamente normale.
> 
> Sullo sperimentare in ambito sessuale, ripeto ancora che, se lo fai dopo che ti sei fatto una famiglia, ti assumi tutto il peso delle conseguenze che potrebbero derivarne, quindi pensiamoci moolto bene prima di "buttarsi" in questa impresa, solo perché riteniamo di non averne fatte abbastanza di esperienze.
> "Chi ha dato ha dato...".



Diletta, dovrebbe essere così,  ma sappiamo benissimo, tu ancora meglio di me, che non e' bastato avere fatto esperienze da giovani ai nostri adorati mariti.

Sono stati egoisti, superficiali, menegreghisti e  pure  sicuri di riuscire comunque a farla franca, e cosi' e' stato.

Il problema   nostro e' esserceli tenuti, chi per un motivo chi per un altro.

Il mio e' perfettamente consapevole del perche' e'   ancora qui. Chi deve ringraziare. 

Dopo resta solo vivere al meglio possibile il post-tradimento.

Perettamente inutile trovargli scusanti, servono solo a noi per potergli ancora parlare ed eventualmente farci sesso se ci va.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, facciamo a capirci che è meglio.
> Cosa gli ho fatto passare?
> Quello che passano tutti i fedifraghi dopo essere stati scoperti.
> Lui ha passato questi ultimi anni abbastanza di merda, ma anch'io li ho passati allo stesso modo perché non mi sono mica divertita, per questo ho parlato di non premeditazione.
> ...



Certo. Tutti siamo influenzati dall'educazione. Ma se fossero tutti come te staremmo ancora mangiando carne cruda lamentandoci per gli spasmi intestinali. Quando si sta male si prova a prendere altre strade per stare meglio. Questo ci fa essere umani. Invece tu ti guardi attorno, controlli se qualcuno ha il mal di pancia e gongoli serena per non dover cambiare nulla.


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto, stessa cosa che hanno fatto psicologo e prete
> Un danno insomma


C'era una volta un uccellino che un rigido gennaio cadde in un prato perchè si erano ghiacciate le ali.
Passò una mucca e vedendolo infreddolito gli cagò addosso, si trovò in mezzo a caldo letame.
Arrivò un gatto, lo tolse dal letame, lo ripulì per bene.... e se ne fece un boccone.
Morale:
Non sempre chi ti tira merda ti vuole male.
Non sempre chi ti ripulisce e incensa ti vuole bene.


----------



## brenin (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non parlavo di te in particolare, ti ho quotato perchè eri l' ultimo della lista. Intendo dire che qualcuno che nel forum pensa di difenderla, la difende da noi che vogliamo scuoterla dal suo torpore, e invece non si accorge che così facendo aiuta solo il marito e i suoi compari a schiavizzarla meglio.


Vero,però sarebbe interessante capire veramente i motivi per cui non reagisce "definitivamente". In alcuni casi ed in determinate circostanze - a secondo delle proprie convinzioni o condizionamenti ( siano essi di ordine morale,religioso o altro ) - si ha la certezza che un'eventuale risolutoria rottura causerebbe un trauma ( forse )  ben più pesante da assorbire che uno o più tradimenti del coniuge. Ed è forse la paura " del dopo " ( aspetto,ritengo,ben conosciuto dal fedigrafo che se ne approfitta  ), che inibisce ogni iniziativa in tal senso.


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero,però sarebbe interessante capire veramente i motivi per cui non reagisce "definitivamente". In alcuni casi ed in determinate circostanze - a secondo delle proprie convinzioni o condizionamenti ( siano essi di ordine morale,religioso o altro ) - si ha la certezza che un'eventuale risolutoria rottura causerebbe un trauma ( forse )  ben più pesante da assorbire che uno o più tradimenti del coniuge. Ed è forse la paura " del dopo " ( aspetto,ritengo,ben conosciuto dal fedigrafo che se ne approfitta  ), che inibisce ogni iniziativa in tal senso.


Sono d'accordo. Infatti per risolvere certe situazioni e cambiare (sempre che prima se ne prenda consapevolezza e si voglia davvero cambiare), vanno eliminate le cause. Non è possibile lavorare sugli effetti di queste, che poi generano certi comportamenti.
Ed è un lavoro molto lungo che molto difficilmente si può fare da soli, ma che generalmente necessita dell'aiuto di professionisti.
Il primo passo però è il voler cambiare.


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero,però sarebbe interessante capire veramente i motivi per cui non reagisce "definitivamente". In alcuni casi ed in determinate circostanze - a secondo delle proprie convinzioni o condizionamenti ( siano essi di ordine morale,religioso o altro ) - si ha la certezza che un'eventuale risolutoria rottura causerebbe un trauma ( forse )  ben più pesante da assorbire che uno o più tradimenti del coniuge. Ed è forse la paura " del dopo " ( aspetto,ritengo,ben conosciuto dal fedigrafo che se ne approfitta  ), che inibisce ogni iniziativa in tal senso.


Dovrebbe esserle utile l'esperienza di persone che sono riuscite in questo, non credi. E qui ne sono passate tante, a bizzeffe. Però se devo propendere per una opinione, credo che non sia paura dell' ignoto ne trauma da paura di rottura.


----------



## brenin (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dovrebbe esserle utile l'esperienza di persone che sono riuscite in questo, non credi. E qui ne sono passate tante, a bizzeffe. Però se devo propendere per una opinione, credo che non sia paura dell' ignoto ne trauma da paura di rottura.


Verissimo,però faccio una considerazione banalmente logica: se davanti a fatti eclatanti e manifesti,nonostante i suggerimenti ed opinioni fornite,non si passa all'azione, quale motivo se non la paura o timore di qualcosa inibisce qualsiasi reazione ? Perchè penso proprio che un motivo/causa ci debba essere,altrimenti non sarebbe spiegabile questo "accanimento" o meglio forte convincimento a mantenere lo status quo attuale. Ovviamente considerazioni mie,e riconoscendo ad ognuno di agire come meglio crede ( soprattutto se le "scottature" o forse meglio ustioni toccano la propria pelle ).


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,però faccio una considerazione banalmente logica: se davanti a fatti eclatanti e manifesti,nonostante i suggerimenti ed opinioni fornite,non si passa all'azione, quale motivo se non la paura o timore di qualcosa inibisce qualsiasi reazione ? Perchè penso proprio che un motivo/causa ci debba essere,altrimenti non sarebbe spiegabile questo "accanimento" o meglio forte convincimento a mantenere lo status quo attuale. Ovviamente considerazioni mie,e riconoscendo ad ognuno di agire come meglio crede ( soprattutto se le "scottature" o forse meglio ustioni toccano la propria pelle ).


L'alternativa è quella di non interagire con lei o peggio di incoraggiarla a cullarsi nei suoi timori, non so se sia meglio.


----------



## Diletta (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,però faccio una considerazione banalmente logica: *se davanti a fatti eclatanti e manifesti,*nonostante i suggerimenti ed opinioni fornite,non si passa all'azione, quale motivo se non la paura o timore di qualcosa inibisce qualsiasi reazione ? Perchè penso proprio che un motivo/causa ci debba essere,altrimenti non sarebbe spiegabile questo "accanimento" o meglio forte convincimento a mantenere lo status quo attuale. Ovviamente considerazioni mie,e riconoscendo ad ognuno di agire come meglio crede ( soprattutto se le "scottature" o forse meglio ustioni toccano la propria pelle ).



Caro Brenin,
è proprio questo il nodo:
non riesco a capire se sia di fronte a fatti eclatanti e manifesti, o se sia solo alterata la mia percezione della realtà.
Non lo so e per questo sono qui bloccata.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Brenin,
> è proprio questo il nodo:
> non riesco a capire se sia di fronte a fatti eclatanti e manifesti, o se sia solo alterata la mia percezione della realtà.
> Non lo so e per questo sono qui bloccata.


Scusa Diletta cosa deve fare tuo marito perchè tu ti convinca che ti ha tradito? Farsi trovare a letto con una?
Perchè di fatti eclatanti ne hai avuti molto
Ma ancora più eclatante è quanto ha tentato di farti passare per scema con l'aiuto di prete e psicologo e questo è ancora più grave delle scopate che si è fatto


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> si da quando scrivo qui
> *Ho almeno 5 braccialetti di varie marche con le farfalle *e li indosso sempre.
> In casa profumo ambienti con le farfalle
> Prima mai guardate. E scegli il nick a casaccio


te li ha regalati berlusconi?


----------



## brenin (12 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'alternativa è quella di non interagire con lei o peggio di incoraggiarla a cullarsi nei suoi timori, non so se sia meglio.


Non penso siano alternative auspicabili,piuttosto direi che siamo in una situazione di forte "stallo" che non prevedo sia di facile sblocco.


----------



## Diletta (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Diletta cosa deve fare tuo marito perchè *tu ti convinca che ti ha tradito? *Farsi trovare a letto con una?
> Perchè di fatti eclatanti ne hai avuti molto
> Ma ancora più eclatante è quanto ha tentato di farti passare per scema con l'aiuto di prete e psicologo e questo è ancora più grave delle scopate che si è fatto




Ma intendi dire qualche anno fa?


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non penso siano alternative auspicabili,piuttosto direi che siamo in una situazione di forte "stallo" che non prevedo sia di facile sblocco.


Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> te li ha regalati berlusconi?


no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma intendi dire qualche anno fa?


Diletta non mi far rispondere a questa domanda


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta non mi far rispondere a questa domanda


per un attimo ho avuto paura che rispondessi. Brava.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per un attimo ho avuto paura che rispondessi. Brava.


Ho vinto qualche cosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero,però sarebbe interessante capire veramente i motivi per cui non reagisce "definitivamente". In alcuni casi ed in determinate circostanze - a secondo delle proprie convinzioni o condizionamenti ( siano essi di ordine morale,religioso o altro ) - si ha la certezza che un'eventuale risolutoria rottura causerebbe un trauma ( forse )  ben più pesante da assorbire che uno o più tradimenti del coniuge. Ed è forse la paura " del dopo " ( aspetto,ritengo,ben conosciuto dal fedigrafo che se ne approfitta  ), che inibisce ogni iniziativa in tal senso.


Caro il mio lupo della steppa, ti dirò una cosa: in alcuni hanno consigliato a Diletta di separarsi, io non sono tra quelli.
Altri hanno consigliato a Diletta di farsi un'amante ed io non sono nemmeno tra questi.
Ma non perchè giudicavo questi consigli sbagliati in assoluto o nello specifico, perchè per quello che ho capito lei non vuole nè una cosa nè l'altra. Inutile consigliare a uno di fare una cosa che non gli piace.
Invece io mi auspico che Diletta comprenda... e basta. Perchè se non passi dall'accettazione non superi. E lei infatti non supera perchè invece di accettare quello che ha sotto il naso, inventa le sue strampalate teorie che però la sua parte razionale non riesce a mandare giù. Quindi rimane in stallo, ma non tra il finire il matrimonio o non finirlo, ma tra il poter essere una donna libera o una donna schiava di una realtà che ha inventato lei.
Sai che serenità sarebbe per lei?
Basta farsi domande, basta arrovellarsi, basta incazzarsi.
Allora, a quella donna libera, si potrebbero anche prospettare altre cose e le potrebbe prendere o meno in considerazione.
Una persona che non è libera non può prendere in considerazione nulla.
Una persona che non è libera ha solo la fissazione della sua prigione.
Certo che se la prigione te la infliggi da solo, sono cazzi. Per dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho vinto qualche cosa?


la mia stima per il tuo autocontrollo


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro il mio lupo della steppa, ti dirò una cosa: in alcuni hanno consigliato a Diletta di separarsi, io non sono tra quelli.
> Altri hanno consigliato a Diletta di farsi un'amante ed io non sono nemmeno tra questi.
> Ma non perchè giudicavo questi consigli sbagliati in assoluto o nello specifico, perchè per quello che ho capito lei non vuole nè una cosa nè l'altra. Inutile consigliare a uno di fare una cosa che non gli piace.
> Invece io mi auspico che Diletta comprenda... e basta. Perchè se non passi dall'accettazione non superi. E lei infatti non supera perchè invece di accettare quello che ha sotto il naso, inventa le sue strampalate teorie che però la sua parte razionale non riesce a mandare giù. Quindi rimane in stallo, ma non tra il finire il matrimonio o non finirlo, ma tra il poter essere una donna libera o una donna schiava di una realtà che ha inventato lei.
> ...


verde virtuale


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la mia stima per il tuo autocontrollo


Tanta roba


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> L' età decide per noi un corno, cosa siamo? Scemi decerebrati?Io credo che saremmo scemi o decerebrati se l'età non decidesse per noi. Significa che nel corso della vita non siamo progrediti minimamente, non abbiamo imparato nulla dalle nostre esperienze di vita.E poi non capisco perchè certe esperienze vanno fatte da giovani, guarda alla vita reale, ci sono persone che tradiscono, che si separano, che scoprono e percorrono altre strade a 30 o 40 o 50 o anche dopo i 60.Certo, ma ridurlo ad un cliché cene vuole. Ogni persona ha la sua storia ed il suo percorso personale. Il risultato è per molti lo stesso ma non significa che è la voglia di sperimentare che determina tutto.Diletta, io ti voglio bene, ti capisco pure per certe cose ma secondo me fai un errore di fondo, metti davanti il tuo idealismo persino ai riscontri della realtà.Diletta commette un errore di fondo perché ha una visione diversa dalla tua.Il  tuo non è un rifiuto ad adeguarti al pensiero corrente, non sei dura e pura, il tuo è un rifiuto a vedere con chiarezza la realtà delle cose. Il tuo idealismo non è propositivo, non è un progetto di vita, è una corazza difensiva impenetrabile che distorce il tuo pensiero e la tua vita.Cazzo Diletta, se sogni ancora l'amore e rifiuti di credere che tutto il mondo è un grande bordello dove ognuno può infilarsi, in senso biblico, dove gli pare, senza fregarsene un cazzo dei sentimenti altrui, men che meno del marito/moglie, il nemico per eccellenza, non hai capito niente della vita.Mi togli una curiosità Spleen .... come si chiamava chi ti ha ridotto così?Ti dico queste cose perchè mi dispiace, sinceramente, per te. Non sto scherzando e non ti sto prendendo in giro, credo che tu debba trovarti un amante, davvero.L'amante, la medicina per tutti i problemi. Gran bel consiglio. Con tutte le tue qualità potresti diventare un consulente matrimoniale, se già non lo sei.Non lo farà mai, lo facesse anche solo una volta, per riprendersi se stessa, per bruciarsi via quella scorza incartapecorita di preconcetti.....  ma non lo farà mai.E' come quei soldati giapponesi che finita la guerra continuavano a nascondersi e combattere per conto loro.Come fai a non fare quello che ti dice Spleen, alias IL VERBO? Diletta, parlaper il tuo bene. I tuoi pensieri, se non collimano con quelli de IL VERBO significa che vivi racchiusa in una scorza incartapecorita di preconcetti.BEATI QUEI SOLDATI GIAPPONESI CHE CONTINUARONO A COMBATTERE LA LORO GUERRA IGNORANDO CHE FOSSE GIÀ FINITA. SE NON ALTRO CREDEVANO IN QUELLO CHE FACEVANO ED AVEVANO A CUORE LA LORO CAUSA. ALLA LUCE DEI FATTI MI APPAIONO MOLTO PIÙ SAGGI DI TANTO AUTOCELEBRATISI ILLUMINATI.


 ammazza !!! Hai mangiato pane e chiodi ?


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro il mio lupo della steppa, ti dirò una cosa: in alcuni hanno consigliato a Diletta di separarsi, io non sono tra quelli.
> *Altri hanno consigliato a Diletta di farsi un'amante* ed io non sono nemmeno tra questi.
> Ma non perchè giudicavo questi consigli sbagliati in assoluto o nello specifico, perchè per quello che ho capito lei non vuole nè una cosa nè l'altra. Inutile consigliare a uno di fare una cosa che non gli piace.
> Invece io mi auspico che Diletta comprenda... e basta. Perchè se non passi dall'accettazione non superi. E lei infatti non supera perchè invece di accettare quello che ha sotto il naso, inventa le sue strampalate teorie che però la sua parte razionale non riesce a mandare giù. Quindi rimane in stallo, ma non tra il finire il matrimonio o non finirlo, ma tra il poter essere una donna libera o una donna schiava di una realtà che ha inventato lei.
> ...


Il mio consiglio a Lucia di trovarsi un don Rodrigo,  era ab ad absurdum per indurla a riflettere, a reagire, come penso quelli di buona perte delle persone che hanno interagito con lei, tranne poi trovare quelli che cascano nella buca al suo posto.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Brenin,
> è proprio questo il nodo:
> non riesco a capire se sia di fronte a fatti eclatanti e manifesti, o se sia solo alterata la mia percezione della realtà.
> Non lo so e per questo sono qui bloccata.


il punto è che tu hai perso fiducia ( come è naturale che sia ) in tuo marito, e nonostante gli sforzi dello psicologo e del parroco a trovare regole e giustificazioni all' operato maschile in senso universale ( applicabile anche a lui) tu la fiducia non l'hai comunque ritrovata. 
Ti dirò di più, secondo me il fatto che tuo marito non sia riuscito a recuperare una minima credibilità ai tuoi occhi dovrebbe farti riflettere e farti trarre delle conclusioni.
io ti ho già scritto che a mio avviso hai 2 scelte : la prima continuare a vivere con lui cercando di farti scivolare addosso dubbi e perplessità sui suoi futuri comportamenti, la seconda separarti. 
La terza via è quella che vivi tu, ora, e da tempo, che consiste nel macerarti per cercare prove e fatti Inoppugnabili che potresti non troverai mai. 
Ma che vita è ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il punto è che tu hai perso fiducia ( come è naturale che sia ) in tuo marito, e nonostante gli sforzi dello psicologo e del parroco a trovare regole e giustificazioni all' operato maschile in senso universale ( applicabile anche a lui) tu la fiducia non l'hai comunque ritrovata.
> Ti dirò di più, secondo me il fatto che tuo marito non sia riuscito a recuperare una minima credibilità ai tuoi occhi dovrebbe farti riflettere e farti trarre delle conclusioni.
> io ti ho già scritto che a mio avviso hai 2 scelte : la prima continuare a vivere con lui cercando di farti scivolare addosso dubbi e perplessità sui suoi futuri comportamenti, la seconda separarti.
> La terza via è quella che vivi tu, ora, e da tempo, che consiste nel macerarti per cercare prove e fatti Inoppugnabili che potresti non troverai mai.
> Ma che vita è ?


ce n'è anche una quarta: prendere atto di chi sia quell'uomo e farsene una ragione.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce n'è anche una quarta: prendere atto di chi sia quell'uomo e farsene una ragione.


Hai ragione Sbri, ma vedi anche te che non riesce proprio.


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro il mio lupo della steppa, ti dirò una cosa: in alcuni hanno consigliato a Diletta di separarsi, io non sono tra quelli.
> Altri hanno consigliato a Diletta di farsi un'amante ed io non sono nemmeno tra questi.
> Ma non perchè giudicavo questi consigli sbagliati in assoluto o nello specifico, perchè per quello che ho capito lei non vuole nè una cosa nè l'altra. Inutile consigliare a uno di fare una cosa che non gli piace.
> Invece io mi auspico che Diletta comprenda... e basta. Perchè se non passi dall'accettazione non superi. E lei infatti non supera perchè invece di accettare quello che ha sotto il naso, inventa le sue strampalate teorie che però la sua parte razionale non riesce a mandare giù. Quindi rimane in stallo, ma non tra il finire il matrimonio o non finirlo, ma tra il poter essere una donna libera o una donna schiava di una realtà che ha inventato lei.
> ...


quoto ogni singolo pixel... mi ricordi Maradona nell'area della Cavese


----------



## brenin (13 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro il mio lupo della steppa, ti dirò una cosa: in alcuni hanno consigliato a Diletta di separarsi, io non sono tra quelli.
> Altri hanno consigliato a Diletta di farsi un'amante ed io non sono nemmeno tra questi.
> Ma non perchè giudicavo questi consigli sbagliati in assoluto o nello specifico, perchè per quello che ho capito lei non vuole nè una cosa nè l'altra. Inutile consigliare a uno di fare una cosa che non gli piace.
> Invece *io mi auspico che Diletta comprenda*... e basta. Perchè *se non passi dall'accettazione non superi*. E lei infatti non supera perchè invece di accettare quello che ha sotto il naso, inventa le sue strampalate teorie che però la sua parte razionale non riesce a mandare giù. Quindi rimane in stallo, ma non tra il finire il matrimonio o non finirlo, ma tra il poter essere una donna libera o una donna schiava di una realtà che ha inventato lei.
> ...


Straquoto.


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce n'è anche una quarta: prendere atto di chi sia quell'uomo e farsene una ragione.


Ma perché s'è capito che pesce è?


----------



## Eratò (13 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione Sbri, ma vedi anche te che non riesce proprio.


Non si vuole separare e lui non cambia. La soluzione migliore sarebbe accettarlo così com'è.E smettere di torturare se stessa.


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro il mio lupo della steppa, ti dirò una cosa: in alcuni hanno consigliato a Diletta di separarsi, io non sono tra quelli.
> Altri hanno consigliato a Diletta di farsi un'amante ed io non sono nemmeno tra questi.
> Ma non perchè giudicavo questi consigli sbagliati in assoluto o nello specifico, perchè per quello che ho capito lei non vuole nè una cosa nè l'altra. Inutile consigliare a uno di fare una cosa che non gli piace.
> Invece io mi auspico che Diletta comprenda... e basta. Perchè se non passi dall'accettazione non superi. E lei infatti non supera perchè invece di accettare quello che ha sotto il naso, inventa le sue strampalate teorie che però la sua parte razionale non riesce a mandare giù. Quindi rimane in stallo, ma non tra il finire il matrimonio o non finirlo, ma tra il poter essere una donna libera o una donna schiava di una realtà che ha inventato lei.
> ...


Ora io non lo so da quando dura questa tiritera, però penso che come in tutti i casi simili ci sia sempre quel tempo fisiologico che deve passare al fine di sbollire certe fissazioni. Se il rischio di Diletta è quello di restare intrappolata per sempre in questa funzione di giogo, allora spero che comprenda bene le tue parole.


----------



## Diletta (13 Gennaio 2016)

*ma ditemi...*

sono solo io qui dentro a dare il beneficio del dubbio a mio marito?
Cosa vi fa essere così matematicamente certi?
Non faccio della polemica, è solo per capire...


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> sono solo io qui dentro a dare il beneficio del dubbio a mio marito?
> Cosa vi fa essere così matematicamente certi?
> Non faccio della polemica, è solo per capire...


In che senso? Nel senso che dubiti di lui?


----------



## brenin (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> In che senso? Nel senso che dubiti di lui?


Penso intendesse dire che,tra i forumisti,prevale la tesi di "colpevolezza" del marito.... se ho ben capito.


----------



## patroclo (13 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso intendesse dire che,tra i forumisti,prevale la tesi di "colpevolezza" del marito.... se ho ben capito.


ma se non è colpevole ..... di cosa stiamo parlando ?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> sono solo io qui dentro a dare il beneficio del dubbio a mio marito?
> C*osa vi fa essere così matematicamente certi?*
> Non faccio della polemica, è solo per capire...


I fatti


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso intendesse dire che,tra i forumisti,prevale la tesi di "colpevolezza" del marito.... se ho ben capito.


Io credo invece che tra i forumisti ormai prevalga la tesi colpevolezza di Diletta stessa.
Anzi, secondo me il marito comincia ad essere simpatico ai più...un mattacchione...


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso intendesse dire che,tra i forumisti,prevale la tesi di "colpevolezza" del marito.... se ho ben capito.


A beh...allora Diletta scusami eh, perché mentre comprendo perfettamente le tue rimostranze, ripeto, quello che ancora non ho capito è che pesce è tuo marito. Se non è arrivato, non vorrei fosse perché anche tu in fondo non lo conosci e ti rimane, come dire, sempre sfuggevole.


----------



## brenin (13 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ma se non è colpevole ..... di cosa stiamo parlando ?


dei/degli  (il)legittimi sospetti sollevati da Diletta nei confronti del marito penso io.....


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo invece che tra i forumisti ormai prevalga la tesi colpevolezza di Diletta stessa.
> Anzi, secondo me il marito comincia ad essere simpatico ai più...un mattacchione...


Ma perché? Oh...a me invece mi sta sul cazzo...lui è chiaro. Papale papale.


----------



## patroclo (13 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> dei/degli  (il)legittimi sospetti sollevati da Diletta nei confronti del marito penso io.....


 ma da quanti anni ?

....questa è una delle cose che continuerò a non capire di Diletta, per dirla giusta "la capisco" pur non comprendendo come faccia a vivere con sto peso.


----------



## brenin (13 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ma da quanti anni ?
> 
> ....questa è una delle cose che continuerò a non capire di Diletta, per dirla giusta "la capisco" pur non comprendendo come faccia a vivere con sto peso.


Mi viene in mente il famoso detto di Poirot....
" Un indizio è un indizio, due indizi sono una coincidenza,ma tre indizi fanno una prova " .
Quanto sia poi applicabile o corrisponda al vero non ne ho idea.....


----------



## Diletta (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> A beh...allora Diletta scusami eh, perché mentre comprendo perfettamente le tue rimostranze, ripeto, quello che ancora non ho capito è che *pesce è tuo marito*. Se non è arrivato, non vorrei fosse perché anche tu in fondo non lo conosci e ti rimane, come dire, sempre sfuggevole.


Dillo a me...
Ciò che è certo è questo:
che lui è stato un donnaiolo e traditore per tutti gli anni di fidanzamento. Ufficialmente: "approfittava delle occasioni che capitavano" per sua stessa ammissione, quindi, qui non ci piove.
Poi, l'ho ribeccato qualche annetto fa, storiella in corso d'opera, da lui immediatamente chiusa dopo che l'ho scoperto.
I soliti motivi: routine quotidiana, voglia di qualcosa di diverso, crisi di mezza età, distacco fra di noi...insomma, sempre lo stesso copione, ovviamente, nessun coinvolgimento.
Lui mi giura che aveva già deciso di chiudere e che non c'è andato a letto...non che la cosa sia così determinante per me.  
Io mi metto ad indagare e, mi sorprendo ancora ora di come abbia fatto, scopro altre cose che mi mettono il sospetto che lui non sia l'uomo fedele e serio che ho sempre creduto.
Sotto minaccia di sfare il matrimonio e dopo essere stata dall'avvocato lui si decide a collaborare e cominciano le confessioni.
Il vaso di Pandora è stato scoperchiato e sta venendo fuori di tutto...


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dillo a me...
> Ciò che è certo è questo:
> che lui è stato un donnaiolo e traditore per tutti gli anni di fidanzamento. Ufficialmente: "approfittava delle occasioni che capitavano" per sua stessa ammissione, quindi, qui non ci piove.
> Poi, l'ho ribeccato qualche annetto fa, storiella in corso d'opera, da lui immediatamente chiusa dopo che l'ho scoperto.
> ...


Ho capito, grazie per il chiarimento. E ripeto, mi dispiace. L'unica colpa che hai è che sei (eri) una persona che sa dare fiducia, ma che ha scoperto troppo tardi che di persone cosi c'è chi se ne approfitta. 

Ho, anzi avevo, un amico che hai 20 anni fa prima che entrambi ci sposassimo, ma entrambi fidanzatissimi, mi disse "se mi capita io non ci lascio nulla". La presi sul ridere, ma non mi piacque per nulla come cosa, io ero all'opposto di quel modo di essere. Non ero un santo per definizione, ma di certo non ero il tipo da applicare simili teorie e non lo sono tuttora. Fatto sta che l'amico in questione dopo sposato si è rivelato subito, non alla moglie che c'è arrivata troppo tardi, ma a me che nonostante non mi confessasse nulla esplicitamente mi sono subito reso conto di certi andazzi. Avresti dovuto vedere come s'incazzava quando la moglie evidentemente faceva le sue rimostranze. Insomma, una roba assurda, cioè, non si rendeva nemmeno conto degli effetti delle sue azioni. Non lo so come ma stanno ancora insieme e lui non mi pare proprio cambiato, tuttalpiù ridimensionato. Vabbè.

Siete ancora in corso d'opera quindi. Qualcosa ne verrà fuori. Penso che intanto se lo "minacci" un po' non sbagli, senza sporcarti troppo le mani, l'avvocato va bene. Infatti pare che tuo marito, come il mio caro amico, reagisce bene a certe forme coercitive....ma solo per paura. Mezze seghe del cazzo.


----------



## Diletta (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ho capito, grazie per il chiarimento. E ripeto, mi dispiace. L'unica colpa che hai è che sei (eri) una persona che sa dare fiducia, ma che ha scoperto troppo tardi che di persone cosi c'è chi se ne approfitta.
> 
> Ho, anzi avevo, un amico che hai 20 anni fa prima che entrambi ci sposassimo, ma entrambi fidanzatissimi, mi disse "se mi capita io non ci lascio nulla". La presi sul ridere, ma non mi piacque per nulla come cosa, io ero all'opposto di quel modo di essere. Non ero un santo per definizione, ma di certo non ero il tipo da applicare simili teorie e non lo sono tuttora. Fatto sta che l'amico in questione dopo sposato si è rivelato subito, non alla moglie che c'è arrivata troppo tardi, ma a me che nonostante non mi confessasse nulla esplicitamente mi sono subito reso conto di certi andazzi. Avresti dovuto vedere come s'incazzava quando la moglie evidentemente faceva le sue rimostranze. Insomma, una roba assurda, cioè, non si rendeva nemmeno conto degli effetti delle sue azioni. Non lo so come ma stanno ancora insieme e lui non mi pare proprio cambiato, tuttalpiù ridimensionato. Vabbè.
> 
> *Siete ancora in corso d'opera quindi. *Qualcosa ne verrà fuori. Penso che intanto se lo "minacci" un po' non sbagli, senza sporcarti troppo le mani, l'avvocato va bene. Infatti pare che tuo marito, come il mio caro amico, reagisce bene a certe forme coercitive....ma solo per paura. Mezze seghe del cazzo.



No no, l'opera è finita da tempo.
Ho parlato al presente perché avevo impostato tutta la mia sintassi al presente, raccontando gli eventi di qualche anno fa. Rileggendomi ho notato anch'io che poteva essere intesa così.
Ormai il vaso di Pandora, per quel che mi riguarda, è vuoto. 
Ho saputo abbastanza, credimi.


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dillo a me...
> Ciò che è certo è questo:
> che lui è stato un donnaiolo e traditore per tutti gli anni di fidanzamento. Ufficialmente: "approfittava delle occasioni che capitavano" per sua stessa ammissione, quindi, qui non ci piove.
> Poi, l'ho ribeccato qualche annetto fa, storiella in corso d'opera, da lui immediatamente chiusa dopo che l'ho scoperto.
> ...



Ancora?

Ero rimasta al fatto ti avesse confessato tutto.  A parte la scheda Sim ritrovata di un tuo vecchio numero.


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no, l'opera è finita da tempo.
> Ho parlato al presente perché avevo impostato tutta la mia sintassi al presente, raccontando gli eventi di qualche anno fa. Rileggendomi ho notato anch'io che poteva essere intesa così.
> Ormai il vaso di Pandora, per quel che mi riguarda, è vuoto.
> *Ho saputo abbastanza*, credimi.


In quel senso ti basta sapere di cosa è capace, non tanto tutto quello che ha fatto.

Persevera?


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> sono solo io qui dentro a dare il beneficio del dubbio a mio marito?
> *Cosa vi fa essere così matematicamente certi?*
> Non faccio della polemica, è solo per capire...





Diletta ha detto:


> No no, l'opera è finita da tempo.
> Ho parlato al presente perché avevo impostato tutta la mia sintassi al presente, raccontando gli eventi di qualche anno fa. Rileggendomi ho notato anch'io che poteva essere intesa così.
> Ormai il vaso di Pandora, per quel che mi riguarda, è vuoto.
> *Ho saputo abbastanza, credimi.*


Ci stai prendendo in giro vero?


----------



## brenin (13 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci stai prendendo in giro vero?


Mi hai anticipato.......
Mi arrendo.


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci stai prendendo in giro vero?


Mo se viene fuori che Diletta è un clone me ne vado, giuro.


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Mo se viene fuori che Diletta è un clone me ne vado, giuro.



Purtroppo non lo e'!


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Purtroppo non lo e'!


Allora resto ad indagare. Brenin ha mollato.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Mo se viene fuori che Diletta è un clone me ne vado, giuro.


Magari 
Aggiungi anche che dopo tutto questa una sera dopo una litigata le ha detto che usciva a cercare qualcuno da scopare. Ed è uscito.
Vedi tu


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il fatto è che se la motivazione è  "il tempo passa, la routine" ecc non c'è ragione per smettere, se non il rischio di perdere la sicurezza, ma se dicendo  "esco e vado a troie" non c'è reazione, ci si sente autorizzati a fare quello che si può.
Oltretutto dopo la scoperta il clima di coppia non è certo cambiato.


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci stai prendendo in giro vero?



Non capisco perché non mi capite....altro che presa in giro, non capisco davvero!


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché non mi capite....altro che presa in giro, non capisco davvero!



Pero' non mi hai risposto!


----------



## Diletta (15 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ancora?
> 
> Ero rimasta al fatto ti avesse confessato tutto.  A parte la scheda Sim ritrovata di un tuo vecchio numero.



Ah scusa...pensavo di aver chiarito con altro post. 
No, è tutto come sempre per questo aspetto.
Tutto diverso per altri fronti.


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah scusa...pensavo di aver chiarito con altro post.
> No, è tutto come sempre per questo aspetto.
> Tutto diverso per altri fronti.


Ciao Dile'.
Fa una cosa fallo iscrivere qui tuo marito che poi insieme completiamo il trattamento. Che ne so, gli facciamo dare una "ripassata" da Disincantata, Sbriciolata, Divì...ecc. Mo non mi vengono in mentre altre, ma qualcosa ne viene fuori.
Scherzo eh, però fallo iscrivere.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ciao Dile'.
> Fa una cosa fallo iscrivere qui tuo marito che poi insieme completiamo il trattamento. Che ne so, gli facciamo dare una "ripassata" da Disincantata, Sbriciolata, Divì...ecc. Mo non mi vengono in mentre altre, ma qualcosa ne viene fuori.
> Scherzo eh, però fallo iscrivere.


E io?:clava:


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io?:clava:


Prego. Però devi lasciare le farfalle a casa.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Prego. Però devi lasciare le farfalle a casa.


Il problema è che io rischio di andarci d'accordo con uno come il marito di diletta visto che non me lo sono sposata


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che io rischio di andarci d'accordo con uno come il marito di diletta visto che non me lo sono sposata


Tu fai quella buona e comprensiva, però poi 'na pa*l*ata gliela devi da'


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tu fai quella buona e comprensiva, *però poi 'na palata gliela devi da'*


Su questo puoi contarci


----------



## Diletta (15 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ciao Dile'.
> Fa una cosa fallo iscrivere qui tuo marito che poi insieme completiamo il trattamento. Che ne so, gli facciamo dare una "ripassata" da Disincantata, Sbriciolata, Divì...ecc. Mo non mi vengono in mentre altre, ma qualcosa ne viene fuori.
> Scherzo eh, però fallo iscrivere.



Ma che credi...tanto la vorrebbe dare a bere anche a voi. Ormai manterrà la sua linea per sempre.
E io mi sto adeguando...
Glielo dicevo: attenzione, che il limite ce l'hanno tutti, ma lui non ci credeva che potessi avercelo anch'io.
Invece, il vaso è traboccato stavolta sul serio.


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che credi...*tanto la vorrebbe dare a bere anche a voi*. Ormai manterrà la sua linea per sempre.
> E io mi sto adeguando...
> Glielo dicevo: attenzione, che il limite ce l'hanno tutti, ma lui non ci credeva che potessi avercelo anch'io.
> Invece, il vaso è traboccato stavolta sul serio.


Gli piacerebbe. Ma mi sa che qua ci sbatte i denti. Te la organizzo io la squadra antimanipolizzazione ed esperta in casi di strumentalizzazione.


----------



## patroclo (15 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che credi...tanto la vorrebbe dare a bere anche a voi. Ormai manterrà la sua linea per sempre.
> E io mi sto adeguando...
> Glielo dicevo: attenzione, che il limite ce l'hanno tutti, ma lui non ci credeva che potessi avercelo anch'io.
> Invece, il vaso è traboccato stavolta sul serio.


e ..........................


----------



## Diletta (15 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> e ..........................



e...fanculo, molto molto semplicemente.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> e...fanculo, molto molto semplicemente.


Che in fatti significa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che in fatti significa?



Che non gli cucina più il fegato con le cipolle che a lei non è mai piaciuto. Scusa Diletta, scherzo ma il pathos esigeva una sdrammatizzazione.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che non gli cucina più il fegato con le cipolle che a lei non è mai piaciuto. Scusa Diletta, scherzo ma il pathos esigeva una sdrammatizzazione.


Mmmmm ... alla venexiana. Mi eccita Sbri quando dici queste cose


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Mmmmm ... alla venexiana. Mi eccita Sbri quando dici queste cose


Lasagne al forno
Pappardelle al cinghiale
Gramigna alla salsiccia

Poi basta che altrimenti mi diventi viziato.

P.S.
@MariaDeFilippa, prendi appunti.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Lasagne al forno
> Pappardelle al cinghiale
> Gramigna alla salsiccia*
> 
> ...




Vabbè...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lasagne al forno
> Pappardelle al cinghiale
> Gramigna alla salsiccia
> 
> ...


Che tortura, che tormento, che goduria ... ecco se al posto della ragazza ci fossi stato io in 50 sfumature di grigio queste sarebbero stati i veri strumenti di gioia e dolore


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè...


Posso amare un pochino anche Sbri?


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso amare un pochino anche Sbri?


Sì sì fai pure!!!


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io?:clava:


Tu ...........:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che non gli cucina più il fegato con le cipolle che a lei non è mai piaciuto. Scusa Diletta, scherzo ma il pathos esigeva una sdrammatizzazione.



Tu scherzi ma io lo faccio pure apparecchiare, preparare il the' che mi porta con i biscottini e spesso pure il caffe' al mattino per dispetto ahahahah cosi'  se non si e' pentito per altri motivi si pente per la penitenza 

Pero' ho fatto di peggio i primi mesi, penso abbia preso 20 voli in un mese per aiutarmi al mare durante dei lavori, l'anno prima ero sola e lui faceva il pirla!

Oggi brontolava perche' non mi sono degnata di alzarmi dal divano mentre smontava l'albero ed il presepe ed io gli ho detto che non ci penso proprio a smettere di fare altro  per dargli una mano:rotfl:

La notte scorsa non riuscivo a dormire e l'ho costretto a parlare fino alle 3 'mi odiera' si e' pure alzato a fumare, al gelo, 
mi viene naturale perche' anni fa mica era un problema stare al telefono per ore alle 3 di notte. Fanculo quindi ahahahaha


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu scherzi ma io lo faccio pure apparecchiare, preparare il the' che mi porta con i biscottini e spesso pure il caffe' al mattino per dispetto ahahahah cosi'  se non si e' pentito per altri motivi si pente per la penitenza
> 
> Pero' ho fatto di peggio i primi mesi, penso abbia preso 20 voli in un mese per aiutarmi al mare durante dei lavori, l'anno prima ero sola e lui faceva il pirla!
> 
> ...


Ah perciò siete arrivati a metà gennaio è c'hai ancora il bambinello in giro...sperava che prendessi l'iniziativa tu per smontare. La prossima volta digli che lo può lasciare pure li dov'è, cosi se lo ritrova l'anno prossimo. Meglio se lo smonta però.


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu scherzi ma io lo faccio pure apparecchiare, preparare il the' che mi porta con i biscottini e spesso pure il caffe' al mattino per dispetto ahahahah cosi'  se non si e' pentito per altri motivi si pente per la penitenza
> 
> Pero' ho fatto di peggio i primi mesi, penso abbia preso 20 voli in un mese per aiutarmi al mare durante dei lavori, l'anno prima ero sola e lui faceva il pirla!
> 
> ...


Cristo! ma l'hai schiavizzato.


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cristo! ma l'hai schiavizzato.


Ahahahahahahah


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ah perciò siete arrivati a metà gennaio è c'hai ancora il bambinello in giro...sperava che prendessi l'iniziativa tu per smontare. La prossima volta digli che lo può lasciare pure li dov'è, cosi se lo ritrova l'anno prossimo. Meglio se lo smonta però.



Considerando che ormai ogni anno si litiga per farlo, sempre, quest'anno ho pure rotto un aggeggio  (albero pronto dovevo solo aiutarlo per le luci) abbiamo dovuto uscire a cercarlo in tre negozi, poi si discute per recuperare scatoloni in box, oggi li ha presi mia figlia, domani sara' da ridere portarli via, senza ascensore ahahahahah, si meglio sarebbe lasciarlo, ma domenica abbiamo ospiti e non era il caso, ovviamente spesa e cucina sono tutti per lui.

PERO' che ogni volta è un problema sto cavolo di albero e' vero.

MIO papà lo faceva vero e comincio a capire il perche'.

Mio marito non vuole perche'  perderebbe gli aghi :rotfl:fatto solo una volta con lui.


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Considerando che ormai ogni anno si litiga per farlo, sempre, quest'anno ho pure rotto un aggeggio  (albero pronto dovevo solo aiutarlo per le luci) abbiamo dovuto uscire a cercarlo in tre negozi, poi si discute per recuperare scatoloni in box, oggi li ha presi mia figlia, domani sara' da ridere portarli via, senza ascensore ahahahahah, si meglio sarebbe lasciarlo, ma domenica abbiamo ospiti e non era il caso, ovviamente spesa e cucina sono tutti per lui.
> 
> PERO' che ogni volta è un problema sto cavolo di albero e' vero.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito bene, vorrebbe evitare perché altrimenti l'albero si pela?


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lasagne al forno
> Pappardelle al cinghiale
> Gramigna alla salsiccia
> 
> ...



Copioincollo forsennatamente 



disincantata ha detto:


> Tu scherzi ma* io lo faccio pure apparecchiare, preparare il the' che mi porta con i biscottini e spesso pure il caffe' al mattino* per dispetto ahahahah cosi'  se non si e' pentito per altri motivi si pente per la penitenza
> 
> Pero' ho fatto di peggio i primi mesi, penso abbia preso 20 voli in un mese per aiutarmi al mare durante dei lavori, l'anno prima ero sola e lui faceva il pirla!
> 
> ...


Io invece non gli chiedo assolutamente nulla; ti capisco (lo sai), ma io non voglio essere "risarcita" a comando, è una dinamica che non è mia. Per natura chiedo il minimo sindacale a chiunque, figuriamoci a lui. Ora è molto più partecipe di suo a tutte le dinamiche familiari che durante la sbandata aveva trascurato (io l'avevo lasciato in pace in quanto convinta che fosse preso e ditratto da grosse problematiche personali del momento), ma deve sceglierlo e volerlo lui perchè gli fa piacere, perchè ritiene sia giusto.. Poi se in cuor suo è così dinamico in casa perchè vuole restituirmi il maltolto non lo so, ma di sicuro le vesti di colei che lo schiavizza perchè si sente in diritto di farlo, non le indosso. Ma io sono io, e te ti ammiro, lo sai.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Copioincollo forsennatamente
> 
> 
> 
> Io invece non gli chiedo assolutamente nulla; ti capisco (lo sai), ma io non voglio essere "risarcita" a comando, è una dinamica che non è mia. Per natura chiedo il minimo sindacale a chiunque, figuriamoci a lui. Ora è molto più partecipe di suo a tutte le dinamiche familiari che durante la sbandata aveva trascurato (io l'avevo lasciato in pace in quanto convinta che fosse preso e ditratto da grosse problematiche personali del momento), ma deve sceglierlo e volerlo lui perchè gli fa piacere, perchè ritiene sia giusto.. Poi se in cuor suo è così dinamico in casa perchè vuole restituirmi il maltolto non lo so, ma di sicuro le vesti di colei che lo schiavizza perchè si sente in diritto di farlo, non le indosso. Ma io sono io, e te ti ammiro, lo sai.


:quoto:  idem...ma il mio mai comunque fatto nulla...negli ultimi due mesi la mia casa è diventata un porcile...non ho più voglia di fare nulla nemmeno io. L'albero è lì che mi guarda...Le lenzuola sono da stirare...i gattini di polvere girano indisturbati... La pro settimana passa mia madre a portarmi la mela benedetta...dovrei proprio alzarmi a fare qualcosa, perché poi attacca la solfa....................che palle!!!!


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il blu è il punto del discorso Diletta. Se ti hanno raccontato che le età della vita sono una cosa a compartimenti stagni, ebbene ti hanno mentito, se ti hanno raccontato che esiste una età per "mettere la testa a posto", ti hanno mentito, se ti dicono che certe esperienze si possono o non si possono fare a seconda dell' età anagrafica, ti hanno raccontato una balla, la più grande. Il normale modus vivendi di cui parli non esiste, non regge alle contraddizioni insite nel sistema di disvalori artificiali e artefatti che tu ti ostini con disperazione a fare tuoi.
> Del resto l'esempio pratico ce l'hai in casa, mica devi cercare chissà dove.
> Il  tuo non è un rifiuto ad adeguarti al pensiero corrente, non sei dura e pura, il tuo è un rifiuto a vedere con chiarezza la realtà delle cose. Il tuo idealismo non è propositivo, non è un progetto di vita, è una corazza difensiva impenetrabile che distorce il tuo pensiero e la tua vita.
> Se fosse propositivo troveresti il coraggio di dare un calcio, mentalmente parlando alla gabbia che ti sei costruita.
> ...


Sull'età in generale concordo con te. Però non facciamoci illusioni. Fare esperienze a 20 anni non ha le stesse conseguenze che a 50 o 60. Poi tutto si può fare e sono d'accordo con te. Tante volte mi chiedo perché da giovani tante persone evitino di fare le esperienze arrivando a rimpiangerle a 50. Di mio io non rimpiango nulla. Dai 20 ai 34 età in cui mi sono sposato mi sono divertito per i fatti miei, è stato un bel periodo. Poi a 39 anni ho apprezzato il diventare padre. E a 48 non me ne frega nulla di avere altre donne amanti et similia. Secondo me se si è coerenti con se stessi e si fa quello che si desidera casini non se ne combinano, rimpianti non se ne hanno e si guarda avanti. Mia moglie al contrario è stata una di quelle che studiava tanto, usciva poco, spesso solo con me, mai seratone con le amiche, mai oltre la una, mai una cazzata, manco una bevuta di troppo o che ne so . Prima o poi la sensazione di non aver vissuto ti prende.


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sull'età in generale concordo con te. Però non facciamoci illusioni. Fare esperienze a 20 anni non ha le stesse conseguenze che a 50 o 60. Poi tutto si può fare e sono d'accordo con te. Tante volte mi chiedo perché da giovani tante persone evitino di fare le esperienze arrivando a rimpiangerle a 50. Di mio io non rimpiango nulla. Dai 20 ai 34 età in cui mi sono sposato mi sono divertito per i fatti miei, è stato un bel periodo. Poi a 39 anni ho apprezzato il diventare padre. E a 48 non me ne frega nulla di avere altre donne amanti et similia. Secondo me se si è coerenti con se stessi e si fa quello che si desidera casini non se ne combinano, rimpianti non se ne hanno e si guarda avanti. Mia moglie al contrario è stata una di quelle che studiava tanto, usciva poco, spesso solo con me, mai seratone con le amiche, mai oltre la una, mai una cazzata, manco una bevuta di troppo o che ne so . Prima o poi la sensazione di non aver vissuto ti prende.


Ciao Danny. Io avevo qualcosa da ridire sul fatto che si faccia dell' esperienza soggettiva una regola generale, anche in queste cose e quello che mi dici della differenza tra te e tua moglie me lo conferma.  Quello che mi premeva dire è che talvolta nel pensare comune, la gioventù viene assimilata solo all' età del divertimento e delle esperienze divertenti, cosa che non è assolutamente per tutti. Io ricordo per esempio la mia gioventù come un' età problematica, al netto delle esperienze che feci.
Sul fatto del rimpianto pure avrei qualcosa da puntualizzare perchè in definitiva conosco persone che senza aver avuto esperienze particolarmente significative in campo di sesso o amore sono lo stesso appagati e magari non pensano a nessun altro bisogno invecchiando. Credo perciò che la spinta a fare esperienze non nasca da un bisogno strettamente correlato alla quantità o all' età.
Forse i rimpianti nascono dal bisogno sentimentale di ricordarci chi eravamo e quello che ci era successo, quando invecchiando ripensiamo alla nostra gioventù. 
Viviamo anche esperienze in età matura, non perchè da giovani non le avevamo fatte, (all' epoca magari fregava un cazzo) ma perchè dopo, in età matura appunto ne abbiamo sentito il bisogno. E' magari venuto a mancarci qualcosa nei nostri rapporti (senza in questo attribuire responsabilità a nessuno, e magari solo a se stessi).
Siamo tutti diversi in definitiva e regole auree, sul nostro percorso di vita ne vedo assai poche.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Danny. Io avevo qualcosa da ridire sul fatto che si faccia dell' esperienza soggettiva una regola generale, anche in queste cose e quello che mi dici della differenza tra te e tua moglie me lo conferma.  Quello che mi premeva dire è che talvolta nel pensare comune, la gioventù viene assimilata solo all' età del divertimento e delle esperienze divertenti, cosa che non è assolutamente per tutti. Io ricordo per esempio la mia gioventù come un' età problematica, al netto delle esperienze che feci.
> Sul fatto del rimpianto pure avrei qualcosa da puntualizzare perchè in definitiva conosco persone che senza aver avuto esperienze particolarmente significative in campo di sesso o amore sono lo stesso appagati e magari non pensano a nessun altro bisogno invecchiando. Credo perciò che la spinta a fare esperienze non nasca da un bisogno strettamente correlato alla quantità o all' età.
> Forse i rimpianti nascono dal bisogno sentimentale di ricordarci chi eravamo e quello che ci era successo, quando invecchiando ripensiamo alla nostra gioventù.
> Viviamo anche esperienze in età matura, non perchè da giovani non le avevamo fatte, (all' epoca magari fregava un cazzo) ma perchè dopo, in età matura appunto ne abbiamo sentito il bisogno. E' magari venuto a mancarci qualcosa nei nostri rapporti (senza in questo attribuire responsabilità a nessuno, e magari solo a se stessi).
> Siamo tutti diversi in definitiva e regole auree, sul nostro percorso di vita ne vedo assai poche.


E non sai quanto stress  crea esser giovani! Infatti é frequente sentire qualche conoscente che mi parla dei suoi problemi e non se ne capacita in quanto é ancora giovane, per cui dovrebbe solo divertirsi!! 
Anche per me é stata dura, e un problema pesa di piú perché c'è uno stereotipo al quale ci si rifà! Questo crea una doppia frustazione. 

Ho notato che se ad esempio si parla di amici e della solitudine, molte ragazze e ragazzi dicono di esser soli, senza amici e si sentono anormali in quanto "hanno solo 19 anni" per esempio! 

Non so se sono riuscita a farmi comprendere, l'unica cosa per concludere, che questo crea un notevole stress!  

imho


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Danny. Io avevo qualcosa da ridire sul fatto che si faccia dell' esperienza soggettiva una regola generale, anche in queste cose e quello che mi dici della differenza tra te e tua moglie me lo conferma.  Quello che mi premeva dire è che talvolta nel pensare comune, la gioventù viene assimilata solo all' età del divertimento e delle esperienze divertenti, cosa che non è assolutamente per tutti. Io ricordo per esempio la mia gioventù come un' età problematica, al netto delle esperienze che feci.
> Sul fatto del rimpianto pure avrei qualcosa da puntualizzare perchè in definitiva conosco persone che senza aver avuto esperienze particolarmente significative in campo di sesso o amore sono lo stesso appagati e magari non pensano a nessun altro bisogno invecchiando.* Credo perciò che la spinta a fare esperienze non nasca da un bisogno strettamente correlato alla quantità o all' età.*
> Forse i rimpianti nascono dal bisogno sentimentale di ricordarci chi eravamo e quello che ci era successo, quando invecchiando ripensiamo alla nostra gioventù.
> *Viviamo anche esperienze in età matura, non perchè da giovani non le avevamo fatte, (all' epoca magari fregava un cazzo) ma perchè dopo, in età matura appunto ne abbiamo sentito il bisogno. E' magari venuto a mancarci qualcosa nei nostri rapporti (senza in questo attribuire responsabilità a nessuno, e magari solo a se stessi).
> Siamo tutti diversi in definitiva e regole auree, sul nostro percorso di vita ne vedo assai poche*.


Sicuramente. L'esperienza è conoscenza assimilata. Non qualcosa che dobbiamo fare, che in questo caso si chiamerebbe ricerca. E quando ricerchiamo capita che lo facciamo per diversi motivi, qualsiasi essi siano, credo, sono tutt'altro che riconducibili all'esperienza. Per cui, concordo, quella spinta di cui parli non è quantizzabile dato che non è legata ad un parametro certo.

Infatti, come hai ben detto, ci sono individui che quella spinta proprio non l'hanno o quasi. Cosa significherebbe, che non hanno esperienza? Non hanno bisogni? Sono vegetali o esseri senzienti meno complessi?

Niente di tutto questo, probabilmente si tratta anche di persone che sono capaci di ridurre gli eventi della vita ad una ricerca di tipo cognitivo. Cosa che può risultare limitata, per cui c'è anche chi per produrre esperienza sente che gli eventi della vita vadano approfonditi in altra maniera, diciamo "fisica".

Credo che il produrre sempre ed ostinatamente la medesima ricerca per poi chiamarla esperienza sia una malsana incongruenza.


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E non sai quanto stress  crea esser giovani! Infatti é frequente sentire qualche conoscente che mi parla dei suoi problemi e non se ne capacita in quanto é ancora giovane, per cui dovrebbe solo divertirsi!!
> Anche per me é stata dura, e un problema pesa di piú perché c'è uno stereotipo al quale ci si rifà! Questo crea una doppia frustazione.
> 
> Ho notato che se ad esempio si parla di amici e della solitudine, molte ragazze e ragazzi dicono di esser soli, senza amici e si sentono anormali in quanto "hanno solo 19 anni" per esempio!
> ...


Io non c'ho capito granchè...colpa mia sicuramente. Però m'hai fatto venire in mente Dylan Thomas:

Non andartene docile in quella buona notte,
 I vecchi dovrebbero bruciare e delirare al serrarsi del giorno;
Infuria, infuria, contro il morire della luce.

Benché i saggi conoscano alla fine che la tenebra è giusta
Perchè dalle loro parole non diramarono fulmini
Non se ne vanno docili in quella buona notte,

I probi, con l'ultima onda, gridando quanto splendide
Le loro deboli gesta danzerebbero in una verde baia,
S'infuriano, s'infuriano contro il morire della luce.

Gli impulsivi che il sole presero al volo e cantarono,
Troppo tardi imparando d'averne afflitto il cammino,
Non se ne vanno docili in quella buona notte.

Gli austeri, prossimi alla morte, con cieca vista accorgendosi
Che occhi spenti potevano brillare come meteore e gioire,
S'infuriano, s'infuriano contro il morire della luce.

E tu, padre mio, là sulla triste altura maledicimi,
Benedicimi, ora, con le tue lacrime furiose, te ne prego.
Non andartene docile in quella buona notte.
Infuriati, infuriati contro il morire della luce.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Danny. Io avevo qualcosa da ridire sul fatto che si faccia dell' esperienza soggettiva una regola generale, anche in queste cose e quello che mi dici della differenza tra te e tua moglie me lo conferma.e delle esperienze*Quello che mi premeva dire è che talvolta nel pensare comune, la gioventù viene assimilata solo all' età del divertimento  divertenti, cosa che non è assolutamente per tutti*. Io ricordo per esempio la mia gioventù come un' età problematica, al netto delle esperienze che feci.
> Sul fatto del rimpianto pure avrei qualcosa da puntualizzare perchè in definitiva conosco persone che senza aver avuto esperienze particolarmente significative in campo di sesso o amore sono lo stesso appagati e magari non pensano a nessun altro bisogno invecchiando. Credo perciò che la spinta a fare esperienze non nasca da un bisogno strettamente correlato alla quantità o all' età.
> *Forse i rimpianti nascono dal bisogno sentimentale di ricordarci chi eravamo e quello che ci era successo, quando invecchiando ripensiamo alla nostra gioventù.
> Viviamo anche esperienze in età matura, non perchè da giovani non le avevamo fatte, (all' epoca magari fregava un cazzo) ma perchè dopo, in età matura appunto ne abbiamo sentito il bisogno. E' magari venuto a mancarci qualcosa nei nostri rapporti (senza in questo attribuire responsabilità a nessuno, e magari solo a se stessi).*
> Siamo tutti diversi in definitiva e regole auree, sul nostro percorso di vita ne vedo assai poche.


:quoto:  d'accordo con te in tutto


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Copioincollo forsennatamente
> 
> 
> 
> Io invece non gli chiedo assolutamente nulla; ti capisco (lo sai), ma io non voglio essere "risarcita" a comando, è una dinamica che non è mia. Per natura chiedo il minimo sindacale a chiunque, figuriamoci a lui. Ora è molto più partecipe di suo a tutte le dinamiche familiari che durante la sbandata aveva trascurato (io l'avevo lasciato in pace in quanto convinta che fosse preso e ditratto da grosse problematiche personali del momento), ma deve sceglierlo e volerlo lui perchè gli fa piacere, perchè ritiene sia giusto.. Poi se in cuor suo è così dinamico in casa perchè vuole restituirmi il maltolto non lo so, ma di sicuro le vesti di colei che lo schiavizza perchè si sente in diritto di farlo, non le indosso. Ma io sono io, e te ti ammiro, lo sai.


io invece disy non la capisco assolutamente.in fondo mi pare che con suo marito stia bene e allora che si goda questi anni senza trattarlo da maggiordomo che non rende onore a nessuno dei due.
se i motivi fossero soltanto di benevolenza economica si troverebbe il modo di aiutarlo comunque in qualità di padre delle sue figlie ma se ci fai l'amore vuol dire che non te lo sei tolto dal cuore.
tanto vale buttarsi davvero il passato alle spalle


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :quoto:  idem...ma il mio mai comunque fatto nulla...negli ultimi due mesi la mia casa è diventata un porcile...non ho più voglia di fare nulla nemmeno io. L'albero è lì che mi guarda...Le lenzuola sono da stirare...i gattini di polvere girano indisturbati... La pro settimana passa mia madre a portarmi la mela benedetta...dovrei proprio alzarmi a fare qualcosa, perché poi attacca la solfa....................che palle!!!!


Non ti sciupare troppo se non ne hai voglia: chiama una donna e magari insieme a lei dai una bella rinfrescata alla casa. 

Ps: non mi dire che sei come una mia collega che l'altro giorno mi fa "stamattina mi sono azata alle 5 per stirare, che palle"; le dico che la capisco, con tre figli immagino il da fare. Lei risponde che si, è faticoso, ma le pezze della polvere da stirare erano veramente tante . Le pezze della polvere????????? Ma sticazzi, allora te le cerchi :rotfl:



Minerva ha detto:


> io invece disy non la capisco assolutamente.in fondo mi pare che con suo marito stia bene e allora che si goda questi anni senza trattarlo da maggiordomo che non rende onore a nessuno dei due.
> se i motivi fossero soltanto di benevolenza economica si troverebbe il modo di aiutarlo comunque in qualità di padre delle sue figlie ma se ci fai l'amore vuol dire che non te lo sei tolto dal cuore.
> tanto vale buttarsi davvero il passato alle spalle


Credo che tanto più l'effetto sorpresa di un tradimento, e anche la sua qualità (non credo si parli sempre e comunque dello stesso tipo di male), sia stato deflagrante, tanto più tempo ci vorrà affinchè se ne consumino nel tempo i contraccolpi, fino a polverizzarsi e disperdersi nel tempo. Lo auguro anch'io a Disi, come te, con tutto il cuore


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ti sciupare troppo se non ne hai voglia: chiama una donna e magari insieme a lei dai una bella rinfrescata alla casa.
> 
> Ps: non mi dire che sei come una mia collega che l'altro giorno mi fa "stamattina mi sono azata alle 5 per stirare, che palle"; le dico che la capisco, con tre figli immagino il da fare. Lei risponde che si, è faticoso, ma le pezze della polvere da stirare erano veramente tante . *Le pezze della polvere????????? Ma sticazzi, allora te le cerchi* :rotfl:
> 
> ...



...be se devo essere sincera...una volta lo facevo pure io  e stiravo pure i calzini e le mutande :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

credo ero un po' malata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma ora no...se posso evito di stirare anche le lenzuola, le tolgo al mattino le lavo le faccio asciugare e le rimetto su al volo...solo d'inverno è più difficile....infatti ho la montagnetta di lenzuola da stirare


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Danny. Io avevo qualcosa da ridire sul fatto che si faccia dell' esperienza soggettiva una regola generale, anche in queste cose e quello che mi dici della differenza tra te e tua moglie me lo conferma.  Quello che mi premeva dire è che talvolta nel pensare comune, la gioventù viene assimilata solo all' età del divertimento e delle esperienze divertenti, cosa che non è assolutamente per tutti. Io ricordo per esempio la mia gioventù come un' età problematica, al netto delle esperienze che feci.
> Sul fatto del rimpianto pure avrei qualcosa da puntualizzare perchè in definitiva conosco persone che senza aver avuto esperienze particolarmente significative in campo di sesso o amore sono lo stesso appagati e magari non pensano a nessun altro bisogno invecchiando. Credo perciò che la spinta a fare esperienze non nasca da un bisogno strettamente correlato alla quantità o all' età.
> Forse i rimpianti nascono dal bisogno sentimentale di ricordarci chi eravamo e quello che ci era successo, quando invecchiando ripensiamo alla nostra gioventù.
> Viviamo anche esperienze in età matura, non perchè da giovani non le avevamo fatte, (all' epoca magari fregava un cazzo) ma perchè dopo, in età matura appunto ne abbiamo sentito il bisogno. E' magari venuto a mancarci qualcosa nei nostri rapporti (senza in questo attribuire responsabilità a nessuno, e magari solo a se stessi).
> Siamo tutti diversi in definitiva e regole auree, sul nostro percorso di vita ne vedo assai poche.


Sì. Condivido.


----------



## danny (16 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E non sai quanto stress  crea esser giovani! Infatti é frequente sentire qualche conoscente che mi parla dei suoi problemi e non se ne capacita in quanto é ancora giovane, per cui dovrebbe solo divertirsi!!
> Anche per me é stata dura, e un problema pesa di piú perché c'è uno stereotipo al quale ci si rifà! Questo crea una doppia frustazione.
> 
> Ho notato che se ad esempio si parla di amici e della solitudine, molte ragazze e ragazzi dicono di esser soli, senza amici e si sentono anormali in quanto "hanno solo 19 anni" per esempio!
> ...


La solitudine è una sensazione che ho provato molto proprio da giovane. Avevo la sensazione di non avere alcun posto nel mondo e questa inadeguatezza risultava incomprensibile a un mondo che reputavo pertanto ostile. Rileggendo i diari di quegli anni mi stupisco della tristezza che mi assaliva in certi momenti. Con gli anni mi sono saputo accettare e l'aver trovato una mia identità ha cancellato quelle inquietudini. Tutto il resto è venuto a seguire.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La solitudine è una sensazione che ho provato molto proprio da giovane. Avevo la sensazione di non avere alcun posto nel mondo e questa inadeguatezza risultava incomprensibile a un mondo che reputavo pertanto ostile. Rileggendo i diari di quegli anni mi stupisco della tristezza che mi assaliva in certi momenti. Con gli anni mi sono saputo accettare e l'aver trovato una mia identità ha cancellato quelle inquietudini. Tutto il resto è venuto a seguire.



La solitudine e l'inquietudine non sempre si riesce a farla sparire...restano solo sopite finché non esplodo in tutta la loro malvagità e ti senti schiacciato come da un ENORME MASSO.


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Danny. Io avevo qualcosa da ridire sul fatto che *si faccia dell' esperienza soggettiva una regola generale,* anche in queste cose e quello che mi dici della differenza tra te e tua moglie me lo conferma.  Quello che mi premeva dire è che talvolta nel pensare comune, la gioventù viene assimilata solo all' età del divertimento e delle esperienze divertenti, cosa che non è assolutamente per tutti. Io ricordo per esempio la mia gioventù come un' età problematica, al netto delle esperienze che feci.
> Sul fatto del rimpianto pure avrei qualcosa da puntualizzare perchè in definitiva *conosco persone che senza aver avuto esperienze particolarmente significative in campo di sesso o amore sono lo stesso appagati e magari non pensano a nessun altro bisogno invecchiando.* Credo perciò che la spinta a fare esperienze non nasca da un bisogno strettamente correlato alla quantità o all' età.
> Forse i rimpianti nascono dal bisogno sentimentale di ricordarci chi eravamo e quello che ci era successo, quando invecchiando ripensiamo alla nostra gioventù.
> Viviamo anche esperienze in età matura, non perchè da giovani non le avevamo fatte, (all' epoca magari fregava un cazzo) ma perchè dopo, in età matura appunto ne abbiamo sentito il bisogno. E' magari venuto a mancarci qualcosa nei nostri rapporti (senza in questo attribuire responsabilità a nessuno, e magari solo a se stessi).
> Siamo tutti diversi in definitiva e regole auree, sul nostro percorso di vita ne vedo assai poche.



Diventa quasi una "regola generale" applicando quel "senno di poi" che conosciamo tutti molto bene.
La consapevolezza che nasce dal rimpianto, o qualcosa di simile, di non aver vissuto in un certo modo nella giovinezza e di non poter più essere in tempo a farlo.
E' una presa d'atto, tutto qui.
E' ovvio che di rimpianti non si muore...

Sul secondo neretto: sorrido!
Ma che ne sai tu se sono davvero appagati!!!
Te li vengono a dire a te i loro bisogni reconditi?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> La solitudine e l'inquietudine non sempre si riesce a farla sparire...restano solo sopite finché non esplodo in tutta la loro malvagità e ti senti schiacciato come da un ENORME MASSO.


QUOTONE.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Diventa quasi una "regola generale" applicando quel "senno di poi" che conosciamo tutti molto bene.
> La consapevolezza che nasce dal rimpianto, o qualcosa di simile, di non aver vissuto in un certo modo nella giovinezza e di non poter più essere in tempo a farlo.
> E' una presa d'atto, tutto qui.
> E' ovvio che di rimpianti non si muore...
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## spleen (17 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Diventa quasi una "regola generale" applicando quel "senno di poi" che conosciamo tutti molto bene.
> La consapevolezza che nasce dal rimpianto, o qualcosa di simile, di non aver vissuto in un certo modo nella giovinezza e di non poter più essere in tempo a farlo.
> E' una presa d'atto, tutto qui.
> E' ovvio che di rimpianti non si muore...
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Diventa quasi una "regola generale" applicando quel "senno di poi" che conosciamo tutti molto bene.
> La consapevolezza che nasce dal rimpianto, o qualcosa di simile, di non aver vissuto in un certo modo nella giovinezza e di non poter più essere in tempo a farlo.
> E' una presa d'atto, tutto qui.
> E' ovvio che di rimpianti non si muore...
> ...


così a occhio ha descritto, sinteticamente, te... prima che tu scoprissi il tradimento.
È evidente che tocca essere in due a pensarla così.


----------



## spleen (17 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *così a occhio ha descritto, sinteticamente, te*... prima che tu scoprissi il tradimento.
> È evidente che tocca essere in due a pensarla così.


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *così a occhio ha descritto, sinteticamente, te... prima che tu scoprissi il tradimento.*
> È evidente che tocca essere in due a pensarla così.




E infatti!
Prima ero anch'io troppo sicura di tante cose...volevo solo dire di essere cauti nel pensiero che si ha su altre persone.
Io non me la sento proprio più di azzardare giudizi su chi è appagato dal suo rapporto di coppia o no.
Ho capito che quello che appare non sempre, anzi, poche volte, è la realtà.


----------



## spleen (18 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti!
> Prima ero anch'io troppo sicura di tante cose...volevo solo dire di essere cauti nel pensiero che si ha su altre persone.
> Io non me la sento proprio più di azzardare giudizi su chi è appagato dal suo rapporto di coppia o no.
> *Ho capito che quello che appare non sempre*, anzi, poche volte, è la realtà.


Ecco, allora applica al tuo caso. 

E non fare del tuo caso una regola generale, ci sono anche persone felici sai? Poche magari,  ma ce ne sono.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diventa quasi una "regola generale" applicando quel "senno di poi" che conosciamo tutti molto bene.
> ...


Per definizione se il bisogno è recondito tu non dovresti saperlo. Se conosci i bisogni reconditi delle persone di cui parli o leggi nel pensiero o i bisogni non sono più reconditi ma palesi. Diletta ha centrato la risposta, leggiti la definizione di recondito.


----------



## spleen (18 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:
			
		

> Per definizione se il bisogno è recondito tu non dovresti saperlo. Se conosci i bisogni reconditi delle persone di cui parli o leggi nel pensiero o i bisogni non sono più reconditi ma palesi. Diletta ha centrato la risposta, leggiti la definizione di recondito.




Si, si , hai ragione tu.  
Contento?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Anonimo1523 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indifferente. Ma appari facilmente irritabile se qualcuno osa avere pensieri non completamente aderenti al tuo. Per il resto era un aiuto a Diletta che viene sempre attaccata a prescindere.


----------



## spleen (18 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> spleen ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma come, non sei contento :facepalm:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Anonimo1523 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo, ma non dipende da te. Non ti sopravvalutare.


----------



## spleen (18 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> spleen ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensa, da avvocato difensore si Diletta (ad minchiam) pensavo ti fossi sopravvalutato tu, caro il mio leone da tastiera, capace soltanto di insultare vedo, già, insutare perchè per essere offensivi, come pensi di essere, mio caro, ci vuole una stoffa che tu non possiedi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Anonimo1523 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





spleen ha detto:


> Anonimo1523 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dove vedi l'insulto non so ... Comunque per usare parole tue. Hai ragione, contento?


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo sperimentare relazioni come se fosse uno studio scientifico sull'efficacia di un vaccino fa abbastanza sorridere. Come fa sorridere il sesso fatto ando cojo cojo perché un domani poi metto la testa a posto e divento una persona seria. Il punto è il bisogno di capire se stessi anche attraverso relazioni e rapporti sessuali. E questo bisogno é assolutamente variabile da persona a persona come é assolutamente variabile la modalità in cui avviene. Quello che però è abbastanza problematico é dover prendere atto di alcuni nostri aspetti o profondi bisogni nell'età adulta. Meglio conoscerci bene prima, quando si deve scegliere per il proprio futuro senza doverne ancora dar conto ad altri. E anche per quanto riguarda la sfera sessuale questo è molto importante. Sperimentare non significa provare qualunque cosa per potersene vantare ma per capire cosa accende in noi certi interruttori perché la conoscenza ci permette di gestire ciò che diversamente ci creerebbe inquietudine.


Quoto.


----------

